# 1,509 Authors Gift over 3 Million Coupons to our Troops - Operation eBook Drop



## Edward C. Patterson

*Operation eBook Drop crests the 1,532 Participating Author Mark!*

*NEWS: Opened "Meet the Operation eBook Authors" Discoussion Group on the new Author Forum at Amazon.

Come Meet the Operation eBook Drop Authors

Come post, explore and promote there.*

*Welcome to 46 new Author Members (February 8, 2013), bringing us to 1,532 Participating Authors.*

*If you're an Indie author or know one, come join our ranks or let them know about the program. If you know a deployed member of the coalition armed forces, consider taping into this wealth of great writing by top-notch authors.

Just send Ed Patterson an email at [email protected] to get in queue - Military members please provide name, rank, where deployed and an email address to receive a blizzard of 100% Discount coupons. Authors, provide me with your full name as it appears on books, an email address and request for the troop list. You are responsible for getting your book coupons (generally via Smashwords) to the military members.*[/size]

*Original Post:*
Today on Amazon I bumped into Joe Terry, a soldier currently serving in Iraq, who was explaining that he had a Kindle without Whispernet, but used a router to get purchased books onto a computer and then used the USB connection to his Kindle. I suddenly had a thought (being a citizen who benefits from Joe Terry's service and a veteran) that I should make contact with him and gift him my entire Kindle library of 13 books. He accepted gratefully and off they went this morning in a nice 3 MB zip file. I also asked Joe Terry of he knew any other service personnel in Iraq with Kindles, suggesting that other Indie authors might want to gift books to our brave men and women in the Armed forces. I am awaiting his response. Still, I would like to ask the authors here if they would be willing to gift some books for at least my one contact, and perhaps more. It's just the kernel of an idea, and as such I have created a poll, which anyone can take to validate whether it would be a worthwhile effort.

*And then what happened:*
The Indie authors here on Kindleboards and other Networks came together and made this happen. Now we have a few troops (and gorwing) on the list, but we have *1,532* authors and a library of over 8,000 ebooks for the Kindle with FREE coupons going out to any deployed Coalition Armed Forces member with a Kindle who requests this gift. Over threemillion coupons have been sent out to over 200 points of light (troops or troop distribution points, including the 1,500 + crew of the USS Bonhomme Richard, the largest aircraft carrier in the fleet). At this point, I'd like to list the participating authors: (In no particular order)

*Edward C. Patterson
Maria E Schneider
Kristen Tsetsi
L.K. Campbell
Elmore Hammes
E.J. Ruek
Leslie Nicholl
Jim Chambers
Kelly Abell
Chuck Austen (Illustrator)
William Woodall (Bluearkasascowboy)
Lloyd Lofthouse
L C. Evans
R. J. Keller
Laura Eno
Moriah Jovan
Andrew Kent
Marva Dasef
Al Past
E. Patrick Dorris
Trish Lamoree
Stanley Morriss
K. Raven Rozier
Sharon Cathcart
Alan Baxter (Australia)
Susan Helene Gottfried
Brendan Carroll
Lisa Pietsch
Joshua T. Calkins-Treworgy
Eugene Docema
S.A. Rule (UK)
Holly Christine
Joe Cottonwood
Sarah Barnard (UK)
Jacamo Petersen
Mike Monahan
Randy Lalonde (Canada)
Joan Szechtman
Wally Rabbani
Belinda D'Alessandro (Australia)
Olin Thompson
Jeff Hepple
Jim Chambers
Linda Welch
Arlene Radasky
Richard Gerard
Stephen Goldin
Dan Holloway
K. L. Brady
Douglas Moore 
Sondi Miller
Margaret Lake
Jerry Travis
LK Gardner-Griffie
Bill Dyer
Paul Clayton
Alan Hutcheson
Rhonda Carpenter
Leah McDaniel
Ricky Sides
David Bowles
Richard Turner
Lillie Ammann
Lila Pinord
Sheryl Nantus
Yale Jaffe
Patricia Eytcheson Taylor
Rev. Dr. James C. Taylor
Jeffrey Lynn Stoddard
Rebecca J. Vickery
Rita Hestand
LK Hunsaker
Stephanie Kelsey (Mojocastle Press)
Cindy Jackson
Arne Bue
Robert Williams
Miss Mae
Charles Schwartz
Stacy Sorells
Mary E. Coe
A. Sparrow
Cleo Dunnit
Carolyn Kephart
Chris Sullivan
Glenn Thater
Tammy Suto
Gayla Drummond
Kiya Stronghold
Rye James
Rai Arran
Ben Douglass
Ken McConnell
J. M. Snyder
Rex Bromfield
Jim Donovan
Dory Lee Maske
Ron Simpson
Shelagh Watkins
Lorraine Mabbett
Leo Vine Knight
Sandra Tooley
Graham Storrs
Magnolia Belle
Serafima Bogomolova
Dai Alayne
Elizabeth Agiantritis
Chris Northern
Stephen Shore
Anne Frasier
Chelle Cordero
Dennis Leger
Steven H. Jackson
Dan Ford
Rick Zabel
Victoria Howard
Molly Wens
Aimee Tronstad
R. N. Matos
Malcolm Campbell
Sandy Nicks
Christina Acosta
Collin Kelley
Anne Patrick
Steve Jordan
RE Conary
Sally Sapp Olson
Nan Hawthorne
Jack Dixon
Hilary C.T. Dixon
Julie W. Buscher
Gary A. Ballard
Nicole Hadaway
J. Dean
Kris Jackson
Henry Baum
Stephen F. Anderson
David Sartof
Jeff Lyon
Kathy Bell
Debbi Mack
Dave Conifer
Alex Stone
Gabriel Landowski
Gregory Mose
Rebecca Foote
Marion Stein
Robin Sullivan
Nathan Henrion
Don Keeler
Tim Hobbs
Ken Kuhlken
Patricia Emmert
Gayle Wigglesworth
Liam James Leaven
Aggie Villanueva
Wendy Dagar
Wendy Dashwood-Quick
Nancy Kaiser
Ed Dean
Joe gribble
Raven West
Rob "Diesel" Kroese
Amber Dawn
Alon Shalev
Dawn Farnham
Larry Chace
Meredith Morgan
Pat Ritter
Andrew Kooman
Larry Ketchersid
Vicki Tyley
K. L. Romo
Penumbra Publishing
Matthew Murphy
Genie Discoll
Joseph Picard
Andy Parker
James Fink
Genieve Dawkins
Dennis Biby
Neil Ayres
J. Guevara
Nancy MacCreery
Alison Pensy
Svetlana Kovalkova-McKenna
Clayton Spann
Elissa Malcohn
Harry Hayoka
Richard Denning
Sandy Nathan
Abner Gopher
Laurence Maroney
Ron Keys
Jess C. Scott
Alice Luchhardt
Lisa Liebow
Mike Mefford
Julie Powell
Lisa Hinsley
David Atkinsen
Maria Hooley
Ginger Henderson
Scott Collins
Angela Wilson
Richard West
Adele Clagett
Kathleen Valentine
Lee Shilo
Tommie Lyn
Leigh Cunningham
Jeanne Haskins
Melanie Nowak
Alaric Adair
Jude Stephens
Henry Lara
S.K.S. Perry
Dana Donovan
Perry Perkins
Todd Doyle
Robin Reed
Wendy Potocki
Olivia Darnell
Greg Woodard
Charmaine Gordon
Tim Baker
Frances Hunter
Tim Baker
Frances Hunter
Jenna Anderson
Maggie Ball
Christopher Meeks
Nicky Testaforte
Richard R. Dillard
Sue Lange
Darcia Helle
Chris Dolley
John Low
Derek Ciccone
Rebecca Heath
Joe Rose
Gregory B. Banks
Untreeds Reads Publishing
Maureen Miller
Toni Stein
R.J. Archer
T.R. Braxton
T. R. Braxton
Debra Diaz
Launa McNeilly
Bill Flynn
Jason Halstead
Elisabetta Benedetti
Stephen Schochet
Carol Hanrahan
Jerry Bruce
John Rose
David Wilson
Delle Jacobs
David Griffiths
Larry Harrison
Winslow Eliot
William Campbell
David Mason
Ellen O'Connell
Val Edward Simone
Veronica Purcell
Ami Blackwelder
Helen Snith
Lizanne Aponte-Hudo
Greg Smith
Maxine Flam
HL Montgomery
K.L. Nappier
Dick Stanley
Tom Upton
J.L. Penn
Will Patterson
Cliff Bell
Billy Young
Ron Gompetz
Sally Drumm
Jon F. Merz
Latoya A. Baker
Jasmine Giacomo
Tabatha Haddrix
Eric Krause
Heather Wardell
Libby Hellmann
Cheryl Tardif
John O'Dowd
Kelly Lee
Catherine Dudley
Sylvia Engdahl
Tom Fahy
Susan Gratton
Zoe Winters
Eric Dontigney
Alan Tucker
Terri Gimes
Scott Collins
Jacob M. Drake
Michaelbrent Collings
Jack Sorenson
Jane Sutton
Mark Cotton
Florida Town
Paul J. Farrell
Jeff Andrus
Dawson Vosburg
Brian Lawrenceson
Dawn McCullough-White
Kristen Hoffman
Tracey Ali
Marilyn lewis
JM DeBord
Kevin Guest
Karen Cantwell
R E Conary
Rye Dano
David McAfee
Imogen Rose
Latrivia S. Nelson
Daniel Arenson
A.J. Davidson
Pat Ryan
Chris Patermoster
Birrell Walsh
Rylie Hamilton
Nina Pierce
Joel Arnold
Zapstone1
Rottloon
Sally Dunn
Scott Evans
Rick Stevens
Shayne Parkinson
Kurt Hargan
Susan Schoeffield
P.A. Woodburn
Michael Blakind
Tonya Plank
Julie Titus
Carol Hightshoe
William Welton
Thea Nillson
A. C. Houston 
J. L. Rehman 
John Blackwell 
Jeffrey Freidberg 
Lexi Revillian 
Luna Lindsey 
David LaGraff 
Frank Zubek 
Terry Jo Brock 
L.C. Cooper
Bernie Ferber 
L.K. Rigel 
Gayle Tiller 
Stephanie Sundberg 
Dave Emigh 
Brandy Purdy 
Bill & Stella Burns 
Markee Anderson 
Monique Martin
Sandra Edwards
M. T. Macguire, Hamgee University Press
Philip Chen
Scott Steele
Jane Bernard
Luke Mac
Valmore Daniels
Kathleen Jordan
Hanque Quense
Rachel Cotterill
Scott Simpson
Robert L. Machlin
Robert Kaay
Phillip Frey
Charlotte Hamilton
Lisa McCue
Ken Bourne-Turner
Gerald Whittaker 
Dee Marie
Marsha Canham
Laura D. Lewis
L. A. Burton
Steven Hawk 
Stephen Sullivan 
Richard S. Tuttle 
Guido Henkel 
Lazio Ferran 
John Conroe 
H. P. Mallory 
Phillip Kafka 
Michael J. Weems 
Bob Crickard 
Wendy Bertsch 
Tim R. O'Donnell 
Reed W. Decker 
Paul Diamond 
Marvin Miller 
Richard Jackson
Ken Phillips
Patricia Rickwell 
Rozalia Horvath 
Stephanie Suesan 
Smith Brian Rathbone
Bruce Butler 
Ellison James 
MC Poeman 
L.B. Gschwandtner 
Nancy Ellen Peter
Victorine Lieske
Darin Letzring
Brendan Blowers
Deborah McCarragher
Diana Estill
Barbra Annino
Kate Kindle
Melinda Clayton
S.R. Claridge
Janet Lane Walters
Anne K. Albert
John Pearson
Matthew Kuntz
Jerry Hanel
Gary Clark
Robert Capko
Sharon Cohen
Anne Bradshw
Daron D. Fraley
Rasheed Mohammed
David Green
K. C. May
Michael Mercherikoff
Adrian Stevens
Andy Livingstone
Maggie Boham
B. K. Dell
Cate Rowan
Claire Farrell
Todd Phillips
John Cole
Christine Moore
Margaret Lake
Tim Beckman
Cliff Warden
Patti Zam
Michael Joshua
Roger Garth
Hasan
Frances Clarke
Christine Roberts
Thea Atkinson
Helen Hanson
Julie Ann Dawson
Steve Thomas
Sibel Hodge
Nick Davis
Linda Ash
Robert Perry
Janet Sked
Narie Friend
Wyatt Bryson
Scott Prussing
Nee Gavin
Hercules Bantas
Jane Bernard
Zenny K. Sadlon
Michael Canfield
J O Murphy
Adam Graham
Mark Feggeler
Steve Silken
Mark Young
Basil Sands
Gerard de Marigny
Raoul Drapeau
Gary E. Brown
Michelle Sawyer
Mary Kruger
Carol Bogart
Jack W. Boone
Amanda Lawrence Auverigne
Jeffrrey Gowing
Jim Murphy
Victoria Minard
Eric Flaig
Angie Brennan
Spider Moon
Laudizen King
Lindsay Buroker
Sasha Pruett
David Y. Bevington
Abigail Lawrence
Julian Miles
Christine K. Roberts
Jewel Adams
Jay Barry
Brandy Hunt
R.J. Palmer
Penelope Orr
Melanie Nilles
C. E. Grundler
Samuel A Mayo
Edwin Stark 
J A Clement
J.R. Tomlin
Michael Schemp
Cody Toye
T. Lynn Tolles 
Chris Eastvedt
Sandy Weise
Lyn Willmott
Karen Kirati
Steve Nyman
Mark Adair
Janice Macdonald
Jane Rowan
Debora Geary
J.C. Phelps
Charles Sheehan-Milnes
Joel S. Steinberg
Jessica Morse
Nicolas Brandon
Kelly DeWitt
Karen Shulteis
Lisa May
Steve Hughes
Anthony H. Roberts
Sheri Smith
Christopher Bunn
Jimmy Stille
Kira Henschel
Cheryl A. Durham
Dahn Schuler
Hayden Duval
Timothy C. Phillips
Weston Kincade
Jennifer Place
Nath Jones
Tony Fernandez
Luther Giodano
Heather Smith
Bill See
Cindy Jackson
Adrian Stephens
Sean Bridges
Nicolas Brandon
Kelly DeWitt
Bob Keating
Michelle Ricmond
J. Daniel Sawyer
Jacqui Olliver
C.B. Smith
Michael Faricy
Ted Krever
Jennifer Kloss
William Welton
Priscilla Lalisse-Jespersen
Gary Hoover
Annemarie Lockhart
Mike Bannister
Loretta Giacoletto
Stella Quelland
Laura Wright
M.T. Bass
Michelle de Villiers
Jonathan Hopkins
Carolyn Moncel
Ed Richbourg
Nora Wilson
Brian Kennard
Cindy Coleman
Edie Cardwell
Sandy Carlson
Anne McLaughlin
James Calore
Peter Salisbury
Michael Madden
Jason Reed
Beth Gualda
Arnaud Saint-Paul
Marco Beccuci
Silvano Velez
David M. Showers
Helmy Kusuma
Scott Dennisen
Christine Brooks Martin
Renee Masson
Michelle Muto
Timothy Dean
Danielle Kazemi
Ami Blackwelder
Lori L. Otto
Lori Dake
Joe Perrone Jr.
Tony McFadden
Donald Stephens
Geroge at Tumblemouse
John Lynn Betcher
J. J. Westerdarp
Linda Heady
Tom Allen
Brian Springer
Linda Rae Blair
Todd Keisling
Geoffrey Neil
Sandy Wolters
Mathew Bridle
Kristen James
M. Babela
Cindy Borgne
Shaun Allan
Harris Channing
Shoshana Sumrall Frerfking
Alex Canton-Dutari
Connie L, Chastain
David L.
An Indian Azuthor
Linda Barton
Rose Gordon
Katy Walters
William Naylor
Marta Daniels
Gary Byrnes
James Doughty
Heudi Ruby Miller
Carol Parsons
Aaron Polson
Lisa Lewis Moon
Lisa Greer
Karen Newton
Holly Hood
Eighty Six
M. R. Hyde
Katherine Sears
Jolene Kendry
Anna Harte
A. K. Smith
Andy Kossowsky
Jim Devitt
Meagan Frank
Janine McCaw
Linda Heady
Trine Deelly
Lili Tufel
Karen Wester Newton
Kent Hanawalt
Scott Rhine
Donna White Glaser
Haresh Daswani
Tracy Jane Jackson
K.C. Blake
C. J. West
Sarah Woodbury
Nick Roberts
Sharon L. Reddy
Gary P. Hansen
James Strock
David Davis
Robert Mitchell 
Heather Savage
Brfidget Allison
Joyce Sandilands
Shewanda Pugh
Caitlin Hicks
Lily Dewaruile
Beth Gerth
Adrian Stephens
Jon Hancock
Nikki Crick
Heart Press
Ellis Vidler
A. Andrew Tantia
Lawrence Hippler
Steve Poling
Elizabeth O' Kane
Grady Hendrix
Ravenroack Publishing
Darlene Quinn
Timothy James Dean
Helen Laibach
Gabriela West
Pearce Hansen
Kristie Leigh Macguire
Shane Kennedy
Linda Robinson
Michael Billacqua
Arial Burnz
Richard A. McCullough
Jack J. Lee
Charlie Rome
Donna McDonald
Vicki Honeycutt
Jhanet Marantonio
Kiki Howell
Stewart Anstead
Jeff Thomason
Robert Schott
Shaina Richmond
Jeremy Aldana
Steve Doyle
Brick O'Neil
Caprice Hokstad
Geroge Everyman
Randy Tatanp
Alan Johnston
Carma Dillon
J.C. Allan
Kelly Smith
Doug DePew
Ciara Gold
Lenore Wolfe
Amy Tupper
Jack Flynn
Elaine Smith
Elaine Littau
Jeff Cagney
Carol Jackson
David M. Brown
Jason Kristopher
Stanley Bronstein
E H Jones
Basal Sands
William & Marilyn Hoffer
Charlie Reese
Kat Simons
John Mac
Eric Thomasma
Polo Shawcross
John Zunski
Susannah Morgan
Andy Kossowsky
Tara Shuler
Ashleigh Ekins
Daniel Shortell
Kelly Hayes
Arthur Levine
Shyam Mael
Danny Remington II
Dan Calvisi
Shiela Guthrie
B.T. Hoskins
Kevin Michaels
Al Lucero Mascarenas
Peggy Randall-Martin
Bob Cornell
Doranna Durgin
Lynn Hallbrook
K.L. Parry
Jeanne Miller
Katheryn Nicol
Adrian Torrington
Casper Parks
Sandra Miller
W. Ron Drynan
E. Ayers
Thomas Vanderbeck
Toni Dwiggins
Kimberly McRae
Kenya D. Williamson
John Walters
Lee Emerick
Glynn James
J. Dane Tyler
Alan Schneider
Joyce Freese
Adonis Stevenson
Nelson Pahl
John Whitehead
Nigil Gillsen
Mary Melder
Susan MacDonald
Stuart Land
John Foltin
Kevin Newman
Carol Anita Ryan
D.A. Graystone
Donna Farris
Drew Bacigalupa
Jo Harrison
Pan Richter
Amy Heftzger
Stephanie M. Sellers
Rachel Ellyn
Jodie B. Cooper
Terrnece Carling
Leah Banicki
Jayna N
Craig Davis
Luxie Ryder
Erin Lale
Liz Coley
Dawn Binkley
Gayle McFarland
Dan Dillard
Duranna Durgin
Matt Syverson
Darlene Quinn
KD Sarge
Craig Clarke
Julia Craig
Anne Marie Novark
Anna D, Allen
Audrey Moore
Katherine Pine
Melissa Conway
Michael Stephen Fuchs
Neil Davies
Nick Fitzgerald
Joyce Freese
Roger Weston
Diane Goble
Paztsy DiLeo
Bryce Campbell
Jack Silkstone
Gail MacFarland
Jodie B. Cooper
Julie Spearritt
Amos T. Fairchild
R.O. Despain
Earl Boebert
Michael Swedenberg
Robert P. McAuley
Wyman Morgan
Anna Pescadot
Mochira Jckson
K. E. Saxon
Mackenzie Morgan
Breedles Publishing
Michael Link
Joe Harwell
Heather Reaasby
Paul Selvette
Dania More
Jennifer Hendren
Tony Slater
Brent Hunter
Rushmore Judd
Lacie Nation
A. J. Aaron
Vernon Baker
Jim Graham
Blackie Charmain
Courtney Armstrong
Greta van der Rol
Elizabeth Barone
John Booth
Michael J. Pollack
Maria Kuroshchepova
Bill Kirton
Heikki Heitala
Daniel H. Wieczorek
Anastasia V, Pergakis
Patria Rowe
James Carr
Angela Cato
John Rhoades
John Hartness
Ashley McCook
David Mace
Yasmin Marais
Jamie Antonio Symonanis
Russell Philips
Moses Siregar III
Duncan James
Rebecca Forster
Rick Moltzen
Marsha A. Moore
Ryan Forsythe
Cindy McDonald
Ben Esmerelda
Sabrina Chase
Joseph Rinaldo
Ann Domela
Monica O'Brien
Chris Gilbreath
Carol Cajigas
Chuck Smith (C. W. Smith)
Sam Jones
R, E, McDermott
Carole McEntee-Taylor
Coral Moore
Caraa Michaels
P. H. Dillard
Tammy Dunning
Scott Gallagher
Annelise Grey
Anna McEnneny
Ashley Barron
Elizabeth Jasper
Marcia & Mike Nelson Pedde
Bernard Schaffer
Glen Kleier
Jeff Davis
Bonnie Bernard
Ingrid Moon
Liz Bartucci
Shelly Crane
Henry F. Mazel
Allen Price
Joyce A. Scott
DaniJo Avia
Tammy Cravit
Vivienne Westlake
Honoree Corder
Aaron Wise
Larry Lavoie
William G. Jones
Holly Grant
Don Mance
Mike Bove
Joseph DiBella
Aris Whittier
J. C. Leland
Tara Maya
Frank Calcagno
Milton Williams
Rhomsina Burke
Gary Ruse
Mona Ingram
Lee Carey
Sara Marie Hogg
Stephanie Zia Chilman
Kristy Smith
Willow Polson
Don Falloon
Joe Flynn
Alexandra Amor
R. Lynn Wilson
Blake Petit
Ada Avery
Paul Vander Loos
D. L. Lang
Collette Scott
Rob Steiner
Sarah Williams
Linea Hall
Mark De Binder
Caryn Rose
Terri Morgan
Kolby London
Sara Miller
Belle Whittingtom
Robert Lange
Kevin Meador
Nadina Boun
Nathan Christensen
Jpseh Schwartz
S. J. Johnson
Keith McAudie
Melissa Luznicky Garrett
Shawn Montaigne
Everly Drummond
Ann Oldham
Larry Kahn
Kayden Lee
Gary Anderson
David Fitzgerald
Julia Hughes
Melissa Wright
Rick Multzon
Donovan Sotarn
David Belltower
Gary Weston
Duanne Venetta
Derrolyn Anderson
Sarah Baethge
[email protected]
Lisa Nowak
Beverly Gray
Victoria
Jack Turbes
Joeseph Simon
William A. Hart
J T Kalnay
R. D. Harless
Shiela Horgan
Jennifer Quail
Gary Ruse
Vicki Hudson
J. R. Leckman
Paul Bishop
Jackie Vick
D. A. Bale
Preston Fleming
John Ribar
Cameron Jackson
Erik
Jerome Haymaker
Kathleen Patel
Mark Nesbitt
Trin Denise
Suzanne McLain Rosenwasser
Paul Emekwulu
William West
Trish Iles
Mike Cyra
Michael Charney
Mary C. Moore
J. Kevin Tumlinson
David Adams
Stevphen M. Natale
Sara Barton
Michael Stutz
Lawrence Bosek
Duncan Magesgate
Istvan Szabo
Scott Clements
Robin Minnick
Elizabeth Woodham
Jeff Gowing
Pat Crudden
Jon Batson
J J Barrie
Robert Eisner
Loanda Cullen
Diotima Sophia
Chuck Miceli
Nitch Dagen
Sean Allen
Laurie Kellogg
David Hegarty
Deanne Young
Genevieve Montcombroux
Steven J. Davies
Jill Davidson
Tarah L. Wolff
Lacie Grayson
Steven J. Wangsness
Ellen of Gillette
Matt Stevens
Anthony Patrickson
Chess Venis
T. Scott Watkins
Tim Burraston
Rick Portier
Vickie McKeehan
Steven Adams
Carole Bellacera
Cold Moon Press
Jim Bouchard
Bob E. Sherman
Charles Van Heck
Kimberly Cameau
Jaq D. Hawkins
Andy Butler
Marfie Symeou
Jason Beil
Tad Vazner
Eric Scharf
Bryan Esposito
Rick King
Leigh Verril-Rhys
L. Todd Wood
John A. Johnson
C. R. Hiatt
Craig O Thompson
Joanne Thomapson
Sandi Perry
Beau Cornerstone
Sadie Forsythe
Janet Merza
Andre San Thomas
John Ford
Kamuela Kaneshiro
Joshua Merrick
A. H. Browne
Tom Bane
Debra Anastasio
Bluestar Speaks
Daniel Bwegule
Tad Vezner
Tres Buffalo
Andrea (Spirit Walker) Infante
Ashley Fontaine
Tricia Andersen
Kevin Blanchard
Kate Gould
Sue Piper
Sandy Petty
Angelicka S. Wallows
Leigh Verrill-Ryhms
Peyton Reynolds
Julie Prestsater
Dwayne Bearup
Melody Hewson
Callie Kingston
Eileen Le Roux
Bill Todd
Michaell Proko
Lisa Deon Williams
John Stephen Walsh
Kitty Barton
Tom Bell
Joe Zeitlin
Cole Jacob David
Lloyd Tackitt
Laura Dobbins
John Blackport
Jon Fisher
Alberta Addo
H. L. Armstrong
Raymond Fiore
Ransom W. Stephens
Daniel Zanitzky
Kenneth Hoss
Tara Neale
Stephen England
Jessa Callaver
Sophie Dawson
Meredith Stoddard
Zach Abrams
Claudette Gilbert
Shondra Sodderly
Audrey Brandon
Peyton Langford
Christine Wliiamson
Genevieve Dewey Houston
Obooko Writers Department
Lloyd Tackitt
Shasta Willson
James Wright
Pat Price
John Grammatico
Bryan W. Alapsa
Raymond Fiore
Sir Jens
Mike Francis
Jesse Kimmel-Freeman
Lesa Walker
Ian Walkley
Danny Estes
Ron Wilder
Leonard Little
Tim Steinkamp
Glenn Swanson
Zorro Daddy
Chuck Hunter
Byrn Hammond
James Dallas
Beth Barany
Kthonia Press
J L Jeffries
Brenna Lyons
Jaleta Clegg
Spike Pedersen
Buck Jones Pioirier
D. Allen Wright
Kiley MacLeod
Jim1537
C M Skiera
Claire Evans
Gloria Antipowich
Gary L. Cummings
Ikichukwo Joseph
Kathleen Mellifollia
Constance Roark
Jo Frances
Wanda La Claire
Amanda Brice
Amy Gamet
Suzie Grant
Eizabeth Matis
Kristine Kayne
Russell DePriest
Leroy Vaughn
William Young
Martha Sargent
A C Warneke
Candice Banks
Andi Katsina
Buck Jones Pioirier
Leesa Freeman
Andrea Buginsky
Pruda\ence MacLeod
D. James Eldon
Jeremy Johnson
Alphya Cing
Sami Salkosuo
Pam Chambers
Mark Cheverton
Diana Davidson
Jackie Obrien
Arielle Caldwell
Marcia Borrell
Pete Barber
Micki Perepeczko
Patti Barrington
Jamie Brindle
Jeane Haskin
Fiona Ross
Vasaleios Kalabakas
Brandi Janee
John Caprini
Stephen Williams
Masrissa Carmel
Rebecca Morgan
E.L Torrip
Maria Granovsky
Jennings Wright
David Wood
Kathleen Patel
T.A. Bradley
T. D. Wilson
Mary McCray
Omoyami Ojo
Stephanie K. Deal
George Burdette
Sh'Kara SilverWolf
Judith Price
Lisa Bouchard
Arrwyn Cliona Oldhalt
Janet Hunt
T K Rolland
Cos Davis
Maria Roman Delgado
Hara Miru
Jeffrey Jude
Oiliva Fuller
JL Hardee
Rick Schiver
Tim Mattey
Lela DeSilva
Allan Kaspar
Gail Baugniet
Anthony Cordwell
Glenn Swanson
Tori Scott
Jason Matthews
Jackie Obrien
Carla ****
Michael Alcroft
Michael Mason
Stephen Collicoat
Ken Worden
Jimmy Bain

The Authors of Mojocastle Press (Stephanie Kelsey Editor-in-Chief)
=================================================
Anita Saran
Auburnimp
B.L. Foxxe
Brenda Williamson
Carys Weldon
Celine Chatillon/Cynthianna
Chrissie Bentley
Dana Erikson
Deborah Cholette
D.J. Manly
Devyn Quinn
Evelyn Starr/Kay LeGrand
Helen E.H. Madden
Hollie Davidson/Ruby Christine
Jade Morrison
Jackie Rose
K.A. M'Lady
Kirstin South
K.Z. Snow
Lizzy Snapp
Morgan Hawke
Michael Barnette
Penny Ash
P.S. Haven
Randy Dale King
Sandy Lynn
Shari Dare
Teresa Lamai
Terri J. Lynn
Terri Pray
Timothy D. Kelley
J. D. Stroube
John Hanna
Kiexiza Rodriguez
Robert B. Blackmer
Stephanie M. Sellers
Jim Best
Meg Mims
Patricia Emmert
Kevin Basil
H. E. Ellis
Kathy Carmichael
Derek Prior
Rebekah Webb
Gayke Swetow
Diane Nelson
Brian Y. Rogers
Larry Sheridan
Sabine Atkins
Scott Smothers
Sherry Elliott
Bella Street
Steve Spimac
Mikki Cassal
T. K. Murphy
Alex Maclean
P. J. Port
Christina Daley
Carl Purdon
Lorhaine Eckhart
Rodney Walther
Adam Pepper
Patsy DiLeo
Peter Anthony Flynn
Breedles Publishing
Mike McGrath
Mia Dymond
Cambria Herbert
Michael Swedenberg
Andy Levkoff
Mary Travers
Nami Clark
Craige Cronin
Andrea Grenadier
Courtney Armstrong
Mike Poppe
Sylvia Hubbard
Sarah Baethge
Greg Dubeau
Nicole Langan
Micahel Cargill
K. G. Dalaos
Alexis Mills
H. Schussman
Alex MacLean
Karina Fabian
Tim Marquitz
Russell Brooks
Jennie Coughlin
Michael Prescott
Tequila Thmpson
Ty Johnson
Maria E. Romana
Peter Flynn
Robin Burks
Mary Mathiesen
Valerie J. Long
J E Andrews
Naoni Bellina
Marian Kolb
Shasha Pruett
Amber Kallyn
John Mellor
Mercedes Ludill
Lynette Sofras
Steve Zakzsewski
Tina Gayle
Elizabeth Kolodzie
James Todd Cochrane
Candace Sam
Faruk Nadkar
Frances Pauli
Delaney Diamond
Kate Allenton
Monica Stoner
Lynn Crain
Dave Straube
Patricia Rachal
Haven Strange
Rich Bullock
Massimo Marino
Laura VanArendunk Baugh
Ewan Norkmark
John P. D'Amato
Kristen and Charles Ryan King
Valarie Franklin
Roger R. Wilson
K.W. McCabe
Myrna Dangelo
Patricia Prence
Sophie Davis
Marita Fowler
Deborah Kuzenski Collins
Rick Gaultieri
Rick H. Veal
Tim Burns
Lloyd Tackitt
Mike Ware

The Authors of Noble Romance Publishing (Jill Noble Editor-in-chief)
================================================
Adrienne Bishop
AJ Michaels
Aleksandr Voinov
Allure Van Sanz
Amber Skyze
Anna O'Neill
Anne Cain
AP Miller
B. B. Roberts
Barbara Sheridan
Anne Cain
Bryl R. Tyne
Cait Braxton
Cassidy McKay
CJ Black
Collette Thomas
Dee Carney
Dena Celeste
Ericka Scott
Erika Gilbert
Etienne D'Artagnan
G.R. Bretz
H. C. Brown
Jaye Valentine
Jenna Byrnes
Jill Noelle
Jude Mason
Keta Diablo
Kris Eton
L. Shannon
Lee Hudson
Lex Valentine
Lolita Lopez
Martin Delacroix
Mary Winter
Mina Carter
Moira Rogers
Phoebe Madison
Reese Johnson
Rhian Cahill
Rie McGaha
Stormy Glenn
Summer Alan
Tara S. Nichols
Terri Pray
Tracey H. Kitts
Vivian Arend
Wendy Stone

The Authors of All Romance eBooks & OmniLit.com (Cat Johnson, editor in Chief)
============================================================
Authors will be added shortly

The Authors of Vanilla Heart Publishing
============================
Victoria Howard
Chelle Cordero
Sandy Nicks
Smoky Trudeau
Collin Kelley
Kate Evans
Malcolm Campbell
Marilyn Celeste Morris
Kimberly McKay 
K.D. Richardson
Misha Crews
Robert Hays
Jeffrey Martin
Eva Gordon
Vila SpiderHawk

The Authors of eXcessica
===================
Authors to be added

The Authors of Solstice Books
======================
Gary Dobbs
Chris Golliday
Melissa Golliday
Kerri Nelson
Kiss Carson
Kelly Abell
Melissa Miller
Lizzy Stevens
Frank Allen Rogers
Bryan Smith
Mary Collins
Steve Bederman
Chastity Bush
Jude Stephens
Karen Lewis
Susanna Hargreaves
Denyse Bridger
Martina Mercer

*

*AND NOW:*
Okay - It's official. Smashwords is coordinating this effort between me and the authors. So please pop over to the Smashword Blog which has all the information. Author's already signed up can continue on whatever basis they have been. The only thing I will be sending out are the email address of the troops, and maintaining authors who opt-into the program.

Here's the link

http://blog.smashwords.com/

I'll keep the list updated as it grows (and it will grow)

We also appreciate the support from non-authors who are resourcing the troops and places to get the word out. And the offers (which will be taken) for administration support when this thing gets too bing for me to handle.

*And as of 8/2/09 2/18/10:*

*I estimate that over 3 million eBooks Coupons have been Dropped since September 2009 by OEBD authors.*
Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MariaESchneider

Be happy to do it (although since I write cozy mystery and cozy fantasy...it might not be the type he wants to read.)  

Let me know any pertinent details or if there are other soldiers that you find out about.  

mariabmbooks   at sbcglobal  don't-forget-the-dot net 

Let me know how you're sending the stuff--the easiest way for someone to get my stuff is for me to issue a coupon for them to download from Smashwords--but if they just want the HTML file or .mobi via email I can supply it that way.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Maria:

Let me contact Joe to get permission to issue his email address to interested authors. I wouldn't worry about the genre. After all, most of my works have gay characters and vary, and I believe it is a non-issue when providing reading material for our troops to fill in those blank hours. If he gives me permission, I will will forward his email address in a Kindleboard PM. I tink the best way of getting books to these readers is to download a mobi (prc) copy from Smashwords and email it. I'll be back to you you, Mria and Thank you.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Maria:

I sent you a PM.

Thanks
Ed P


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

I'd love to be involved! I'm new to Kindle, though, and my books are priced at ninety-nine cents and I wouldn't know how to give them away for free (unless they want Word docs.). If you let me know how, I'm happy to do it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Kristen, I PM's you regarding your interest.

To all, if you don;t have your Kindle books up on Smashwords.com where you can not only download files in various formats for your own use, but make your eBook available to Barnes & Noble and Fictionwise. run do not walk and do it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## MrTsMom

As the mom of an Airman, who is getting a Kindle ready for her son for Christmas, let me say thanks for thinking about this. It brings tears to my eyes to realize how much our kids are appreciated.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

MrTsMom:

Well, send me your email address and you can load my 13 book on there for free. Just use the USB connection (and of course, you can peek at them also.   ). I'm at [email protected] I'll send them in a zip file (and if you are unfamiliar with unzipping, tell me and I'll send them free-range, like so many chickens).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I just heard from a First Sergeant at the 1st Armoured Division in Weisbaden Germany, which is about to be deployed to Iraq. This project - Operation Kindle Book Drop, is being posted on all the bulletin boards through the Batallion. So, I uess we whall be hearing. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## lkcampbell

I would love to send mine. PM with the addy where I can send them, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

lkcampbell:
Great. So far it's piecemeal and I'm going to probably gatekeep a list of troops and authors. I just heard from a Marine Family Readiness Officer who is also spreading the word.

Thanks
PM is coming
Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> I'd love to be involved! I'm new to Kindle, though, and my books are priced at ninety-nine cents and I wouldn't know how to give them away for free (unless they want Word docs.). If you let me know how, I'm happy to do it.


I'm with Miss Tsetsi. I'd have to have step by step instructions on how to do it, but I'm certainly in favor. My daughter was an airman in Dubai for a while and I fully support anything we can do for our troops. Brendan.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Brendan:

Are your books on Smashwords. if so you're all set. Let me know if you're not on Smashwords.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

I am not an author and probably shouldn't post here, but Ed - words cannot express what I feel for what you are doing!
HUGS and more HUGS and THANK YOU


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well this is taking off on Amazon's Kindle Community thread and I am hearing from service officers who are in a position to get the word out. That first soldier, Joe Terry has stepped up to help organize this with me and already 3 authors books hav saidled out to two email addresses. The list will grow, I am sure. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I'm getting set up on Smashwords this week, Ed. I am interested in participating.
Elmore


----------



## MrTsMom

Words cannot express how much this means to me, as a mom, to see so much support. Thank you all.


----------



## Thumper

All right now I HAVE to figure out Smashwords...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Elmore and Thumper. And when you're on Smashwords, your books will be offered to Barnes and Noble and Fictionwise also, as well as being able to get copies in many formats for other uses (like giving free books to the troops).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper

I d/l'd the manual for Smashwords a little while ago...I'll read it tonight or tomorrow and once I figure out how to set up the manuscripts I'll upload.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thanks Elmore and Thumper. And when you're on Smashwords, your books will be offered to Barnes and Noble and Fictionwise also, as well as being able to get copies in many formats for other uses (like giving free books to the troops).
> 
> Ed Patterson


Okay, I am live on Smashwords now - http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/ElmoreHammes - still waiting for approval before it hits the distribution channels.

Let me know what you need from me - I would like to offer The Cloud and The Twenty Dollar Bill for free to the troops. I can set up a limited time coupon for those, that would let them download them in any format they want - would that be the best method or do you want to send specific files via e-mail?

And of course thanks for thinking of this Ed, this is a nice way to send a little appreciation their way!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ed. . .you might want to contact the USO and/or MilitaryOneSource.com for ideas on spreading the word about this effort so the troops learn about the program!


----------



## crebel

Ed, you are a wonderful person for setting this program up.  Thank you to you and all the participating authors.  May you all be blessed.

Chris


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Ann, that's a good idea. We're start out slowly - many Amazon replies, but few signups yet. I guess they're working at it. But it's there for those who want to participate. That's the main thing. I also sailed up the idea softly that Steve Bezos should give military personnel a break on Kindle prices. (perhaps they do already). I haven't formalized this request yet.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Elmore. Just sent you the first names.

Ed P


----------



## EJRuek

I'll participate.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's some more detail on how this all works (by popular demand):

1- I'll maintain a list of service personnel email addresses as they come in to me.
2- Authors should have available a DRM Free Kindle compatible version of your book or books.
3- If you don't have that availble, the easiest (and beneficial way to you as well) is to put your books up at Smashwords.com. And then download a free copy to yourself.
(Elmore has suggested using Smashword's coupon system, which is an option. I will be emailing my books directly, however, anyway that you can get the book to the troop, is fine)
4- Once you have the book in place, let me know. I'd like to have your email address. Right now, I'm using PMs, but as this takes off (and I have no doubt that it will), it will be easier for me to email new troop email addresses out to all the participating authors in one email. 
5- Once the author has the email address, just send the book(s) - if many ZIP - and put in your subject line: Operation Kindle Book Drop. Whatever you want to put in the body of the email is up to you, and I guarantee that among the obvious good deed done stuff, you will get a response from the troop. I plan to save mine, to read on those days when I get a 1-star review and feel that I have failed somewhere.  

Thanks all for the response. Now I need to get the troops lined up. Right now it's only on an Amazon thread, but readers here can participate by getting the word out or helping with nifty links (thanks Ann of Arlington).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Count me in, Ed. You have my email address.

L


----------



## LauraB

It is a shame we can't get a way to buy books for them. Can you purchase gift certificates and then can they buy them with them from the store. I think your authors idea is great, but I don't have a creative cell in my body, but I'd help if I knew a way. I used to do Soldiers Angels, and had  a soldier I'd send boxes and letters to every 2 weeks. (He came home safely.) To bad we can't adopt a soldier for kindle


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well Red. That's good idea, but I'm not sure how to get coupons or administer it. If someone wants to run with that, we an certainly see if any participating troop would like it. The original premise was that deployed personnel with Kindles generally do not have whispernet available, and touch-n-go access to computers. So ordering books with a coupon miht make it touher. I don;t know.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you have a person's e-mail address, you can send them an Amazon gift certificate.

Hurdles:  If I receive an unsolicited e-mail, I'm not likely to open it.  And, it's spamming to send that sort of thing to someone who hasn't asked for it.  Though, perhaps Ed can find out if this is something the guys and gals would want.  Also, I'm not sure how much access troops in the field have.  I have a young AF officer friend who gets e-mail time, but, as far as I know, it is on a Command computer.  He doesn't have his own laptop with him and, if he did, he couldn't hook up to the military network with it.  Using a USAF computer, he is likely limited in what he is allowed to download.  I assume Ed's contact has that problem sorted for d/l books for Kindle.  If there is a USO presence where they are stationed, they will usually have 'open' computers available for use by the troops.

Other ways to help:  I believe the USO will still act as a go between if you want to send care packages but don't know anyone in particular.  Used to be "any serviceman" would work but that's frowned upon now.  Better to adopt a soldier from a list of those who have said they'd like to receive such packages.  If USO does not maintain it, I bet they know who does.  Dear Abby used to, at least around Christmastime.

Incidentally, paper books are also a good thing to send since they can then be passed around and shared.  Again, if there's a USO presence they maintain an honor system trading library and would doubtlessly welcome any influx of new material!  Paperbacks are better because they're lighter to ship/store/carry.


----------



## JimC1946

Ed, I'm in!

I'll PM you my email address.


----------



## kellyabell

Ed,
I'd be glad to participate.  I have the copies of my books in PDF or they are on Amazon in Kindle format.  I'm not sure how to get it to them for free.  If you can let me know I'll be glad to send them.  I also wouldn't mind donating a paperback as well.  Let me know what I can do.
Kelly Abell


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Here's some more detail on how this all works (by popular demand):
> 
> 1- I'll maintain a list of service personnel email addresses as they come in to me.
> 2- Authors should have available a DRM Free Kindle compatible version of your book or books.
> 3- If you don't have that availble, the easiest (and beneficial way to you as well) is to put your books up at Smashwords.com. And then download a free copy to yourself.
> (Elmore has suggested using Smashword's coupon system, which is an option. I will be emailing my books directly, however, anyway that you can get the book to the troop, is fine)
> 4- Once you have the book in place, let me know. I'd like to have your email address. Right now, I'm using PMs, but as this takes off (and I have no doubt that it will), it will be easier for me to email new troop email addresses out to all the participating authors in one email.
> 5- Once the author has the email address, just send the book(s) - if many ZIP - and put in your subject line: Operation Kindle Book Drop. Whatever you want to put in the body of the email is up to you, and I guarantee that among the obvious good deed done stuff, you will get a response from the troop. I plan to save mine, to read on those days when I get a 1-star review and feel that I have failed somewhere.
> 
> Thanks all for the response. Now I need to get the troops lined up. Right now it's only on an Amazon thread, but readers here can participate by getting the word out or helping with nifty links (thanks Ann of Arlington).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Edward - I may be looking at this too simplistically (or not understanding something), but could I send you PDF versions of my books? (Is that what mobi is? I can be embarrassingly computer illiterate).


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I've sent _The Twenty Dollar Bill_ to a couple soldiers now, and that has made me think about this some more.

I believe the use of a promotional code through Smashwords would be the ideal method of letting the troops have our books for free. This has several advantages:

1) No worries about their personal e-mails getting passed around - the list of books and their codes can be given to appropriate personnel in the armed forces, to pass around or post within their own sites. 
2) They can choose from multiple file formats, so it could be used by soldiers who do not have Kindles
3) The codes can be set up with an expiration date, so authors don't have to worry about their books being given for free in perpetuity
4) It would also allow the authors to track downloads within their account - nice to know that the troops are taking advantage of the offer

This of course has problems as any solution would, but I think it is less cumbersome than having each author e-mail each soldier on an individual basis. I know that method allows for more personal contact, but it also raises some privacy issues, as well as logistical issues if this really takes off (which I hope it does).

Elmore Hammes


----------



## William Woodall

I would be glad to send my three books to any soldier free of charge.  My email address is [email protected]

Just let me know what I need to do.  Great idea!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Elmore:

It's the author's choice, if that works out better. For me, with 13 books, its a problem for the recipient and maintenance of 13 codes. Easier for me to just zip them up and ship them out.

As of now, wwe have 12 authors participating, 8 of which sent books already, and 4 in the process of getting ready. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have sent the following message to the USO:

"A grass roots project has started where Independent authors who publish their books on the Kindle are donating gift copies to deployed Armed Service personnel who own a Kindle and can receive eBooks via a computer to transfer to their device. So far, we have an interested group of supportive authors. The information on the project can be accessed at

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13352.0.html

We have a few Service Personnel already receiving books. However, it has been suggested the the USO could assist here to get the word out. Can you assist us in this project?

Thanks You
Edward C. Patterson"

Also, we have had responses from the Independant Author's Guild (IAG), in particulr the award winning author, Lloyd Lofthouse, who word I greatly admire. I've forwarded him the poop (I've reverted to private Gibbs), and Kindle Book Illustrator Chuck Austen joined the fray also.

Ed P


----------



## William Woodall

Okay, I've sent mine.


----------



## LCEvans

This is a wonderful idea. I'm not on smashwords, but I'm working on that this week. Please PM me and let me know what I need to do to get my books out there to the troops.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It might sound silly, Ed, but you might want to explain a little bit what a Kindle is.   Also, I assume your stories are readable on competing devices. . . .I don't know if you want to mention that or not. . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

They are, but I kept it Kindle for the time being, because the other devices are not very prevelant yet. I someone says, I use a Sony Reade, why I can get one of those to them.

Ed Patterson


----------



## William Woodall

Ann has a good point.  If I could make a suggestion, I think it might be a good idea if people sent their books in Plain Text format, since those files are readable by almost anything.  Soldiers with Kindles can read TXT files without needing to convert them, but so can those with Sony or Palm or any of the other e-readers.  So can people who don't have a reader at all and just use a computer screen.  The formatting isn't as nice, but it has the ability to reach a lot more people.

If you'll convert your original word file to Plain Text, then remove all the hard returns except at the ends of paragraphs (VERY important!!), and then insert an extra line (by using another hard return) between paragraphs, then the Kindle formatting will look fairly good without your having to go to a lot of trouble.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That's the beauty of Smashwords. I does all those conversion for you and you can either send or make the format aailable to the troop. However, if the troops need to do anything other than transfer the work to their device, things will get to complicated. Smashwords handles text, html, pdf, kindle, lit (Sony), ePub ( B&N-Fictionwise and others). I want to keep this a simple as possible.

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow, I'm breathless.

Ed Patterson


----------



## William Woodall

Breathless about what?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I should have said, zonked!

Ed P


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Carol's Aquarium has been sent to a soldier - yay! Wow, Smashwords does give you all kinds of download options. What a great service.

("Homefront" would have been sent, too, but I wanted the soldier to tell me, first, whether he wanted it. Consdering the subject matter, he might already have had enough "deployment" to read about it - even if it's from the opposite point of view.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Kristen. Looking forward to meeting you on"phone" for Stacy Cochrane's Friday author hook up.

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

What an awesome idea! 
(For the record, I discovered this thread via Elmore Hamme's Facebook page. Thanks!)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Now all I need are troops. Waiting for the USO to respond, but I think today my employer would prefer me to apply cash than juggle Kindle books.   

The author participation is wonderful. Thanks all. (15 authors - I'll list them at some point in the OP)

Ed Patterson


----------



## andrewkent

Hi Ed,

Sounds like a great idea. Both of my books are up on Smashwords, so just let me know what you need. I think this is a great idea, and if we pull it off, we should let people know what a bunch of independent souls did by pulling together.

Andrew








http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/702







http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3708


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I heard from the USO today. They told me they refred my email to the appropriate office. Well, at least I know they got it. but if I remember from my Army days it's - Hurry up and wait.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks for the update, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just sent an email to the participating authors with a gift from Marva Dasef, one of our Kindle Book Drop participants from the Independent Authors Guild, who has given all the Kindle Book Drop authors a gift of both her books via a Smashwords coupon. Thank you Marva.
In out little gift library we now have about 50 books.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And thanks for the reciprocation, Kel (RJ Keller).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just got an inquiry from Afghanistan and may have a new troop requesting books. Stay tuned folks.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Shall we list the participating authors here?

Ed Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Shall we list the participating authors here?
> 
> Ed Patterson


I would say yes.


----------



## LauraB

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Just got an inquiry from Afghanistan and may have a new troop requesting books. Stay tuned folks.
> 
> Ed Patterson


If you hear of any way non-authors can help with you post or Pm me?


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

I haven't heard back from my soldier (uh...the soldier to whom I was assigned) since sending him the file, but I trust he received it. If there are more addresses to send the collection (Carol's Aquarium) to, please let me know. (I'd send "Homefront," but I think it's best read once they're home.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just sent out another name to our 20 authors to ship out (email) their books to a service member in the Air Force.

As far as non-author help, we're going to need it as this grows. Right now, getting the word out on your reader or social networks would be great. 

Thanks
Ed Patterson

and yes, when I get a chance I shall amend the OP to list the participating authors.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I updated the OP to include a list of the 19 participating authors. If I missed a name, let me know OR if you want to be added to the program, PM me or send me an email at [email protected]

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## MarkCoker

Ed, I  think this is a fabulous idea.  I'm getting ahead of myself here, but I wonder if it would make sense for Smashwords to set up a special opt-in catalog that would allow any of our 1,300 authors and publishers to opt their books into this program.  Now that we're distributing to B&N, we have the infrastructure in place to add opt-in channels.  Or, there might be even simpler methods.  For example, we could ask our authors to privately email you 100% off coupon codes that you would administer and distribute to our service men and women.  Why don't you email me offline and we can brainstorm ideas.


----------



## MrTsMom

I have been overwhelmed by the response to this thread. You have no idea how much it has thrilled my heart to see the outpouring of love from all of you. I thought you might like to "meet" one of the kids you are helping.

My son, Mike, is an Airman, stationed in Germany. He's a firefighter. He's been in the Air Force for almost a year. Mike is a very special young man. Although he didn't really catch the reading bug until he was about 12, he quickly made up for lost time. Over the last 9 years, he usually had his nose in a book every time he had a free moment. When our church sent him 3 HUGE care boxes, although he enjoyed all the snacks and candy, it was the books that made him the happiest. That was when I decided he _needed_ a Kindle. I'm getting his Kindle ready for him, and the plan is for me to deliver it in person right before Christmas. Last Thanksgiving and Christmas were spent in Basic Training, and this year he won't be able to come home either. Although our house is far from empty with all the other kids, in-laws, and grandkids, Mike's absence always leaves a big hole.

Anyway, thanks for helping out this very special young man. Here's a couple of pictures:
Mike and me on Mother's Day:









Giving his little brother a "high and tight"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mark - you've rung the bell. I'll email you off line and we can discuss. Our main nut to crack is getting the word out to the troops. I'll email you tonight after Day job and some errands. 

Thanks Ed

AND  Thank you Bosley Gravel for getting the word out on LiveJournal.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Brenda:

Now I'm overcome . . . 

Ed P


----------



## JimC1946

This is really mushrooming, which is a wonderful thing to see and be part of.


----------



## RJ Keller

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Brenda:
> 
> Now I'm overcome . . .
> 
> Ed P


Oh gosh, me too. Thanks for posting those, Brenda.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Fabulous pictures!!!  Thanks so much for posting them.  I love the haircutting!!!

Maria


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Marva Dasef, not only for your generous gift to the troops and to the participating authors, but for posting details at Daref Central http://mgddasef.blogspot.com/2009/09/operation-kindle-book-drop.html and as a result the information showed up on The Sphere http://www.sphere.com/sphereit/?q=sphereit%3Amgddasef.blogspot.com%2F2009%2F09%2Foperation-kindle-book-drop.html&sortby=rel&daysago=7&page=1

Here's a link to Bosley Grael's announcement: http://bosleygravel.livejournal.com/39394.html

Snd Koland has offered to run something in the popular Amazon subscription blog Books on the Knob.

Wow. 
Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Ooh! Soldier pictures!

My husband's not in the Army anymore, but I love this picture of him when he was deployed (which is not the same as saying "I loved it when he was deployed!" because, of course, I did NOT), and I'm posting it here because deployment is deployment, then or now. The tent he's sitting in in the picture (2003/2004) is much like the tent someone else is sitting in today, surrounded by care-package boxes and - maybe - writing a letter home.

(This deployment was the inspiration for "Homefront.")


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well I can never resist a photo Op









Deployed - 1967

Ed P


----------



## JimC1946

Oh, you've opened the floodgates now. I had physical disabilities that got me rejected (1Y classified), but here's one of my dad in England during WWII. He was an armorer with the US 8th Air Force, loading bombs on B-17s. My dad's the one in the middle.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow. My and is proud Veteran of WWII (Navy) both theaters and made six invasions.

Ed Patterson


PS: Mark Coker and I have been taliking and I think that our little project here will be coming under a larger wing. Stay tune.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hey all:

Another troop joined. Also, after talking with Mark Coker at Smashwords last night, he will be announcing soon his and Smashwords full support for this program and how they will help (more than help, I should say).

Here's some feedback from various sources:

"My K2 and I are stationed in Japan (Yokota Air Base), and I know there are other kindlers here as well.
Arigatou gozaimasu (Thank you) for thinking of the troops! I'll spread the word around here among my AF, Army and Navy friends. 
I tell ya, the Army and Navy guys are all about eReaders, and most seem to like the Kindle from what I hear, but that isn't a scientific poll result.
:}"

"My K1 got me through a six-month deployment to South Korea. I was with an F-16 squadron at Suwon AB while Kim Jong-Il was shooting off missiles and detonating nukes, but other than that we were bored as hell.If it wasn't for my Kindle, I would have gone crazy. Plus, it was a lot more convenient than dragging around 80 books in my backpack.
A few other guys in my section love my K1 as well, and are looking at the K2. Thanks so much for doing this, we all appreciate it!"

"This is AMAZING!! I signed up just last night and I already have about 50 books from 10 or so different authors. And it seems to be a great variety! Thank you SO much for doing this Ed! I can't wait to get started reading!! I'll be sure to spread to word to everyone I can. In fact, I already dropped a line on AFBlues.com (which I will now shamelessly plug). It's a really great webcomic written by an Air Force SSgt, who coincidentally is stationed overseas. 
Thanks again to all who support us!
TSgt Aly Gerth "

Tech Sergeant Gerth is obviously participating.

Word is spreading, spreading, spreading.

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks for the comments from the troops, Ed!!!! What a boost!  

And great news about Smashwords coming on board!!!!!! Thanks Mark!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Seconded - how very cool to hear from them. Yay!! So glad it's something they're really enjoying.


----------



## Anju 

Thanks to all of you - thanks for the pictures and and and and and I am not an author so words fail me - but the mostest of all for Ed !


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Okay - It's official. Smashwords is coordinating this effort between me and the authors. So please pop over to the Smashword Blog which has all the information. Author's already signed up can continue on whatever basis they have been. The only thing I will be sending out are the email address of the troops, and maintaining authors who opt-into the program.

Here's the link

http://blog.smashwords.com/

Since this started out as a Kindleboards intiative, this thread shall remain the home site for feedback, questions, updates and Pictures (Yeah).

Thanks you dear friends (readers and authors). This was a serendipitous act on my part, which has mushroomed into whatever it is and whatever it will become. But God works in mysterious ways, and who are we to question it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## vwkitten

Dang -- I heard about this at Smashwords -- been kinda out of it the last few days...

Count me in... I'll go check out the Smashwords instructions...

Trish


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Great Trish:

I just set you up and will add your name to the OP list. (The email reflects your email address ame - but I got it right in the main list).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I'm really a technophobic... I want to do this... how? I went to the Smashwords link and I think I understand, do you need to send me something?  Use my email in my profile.  Brendan...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Brendan - just set your books up in Smashwords and create a 100% discount for each book and hen email me when you're ready. Smashwords has directions on how to do this. I'll then send you a welcome email with the troops addresses.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## AlanBaxter

This is a great idea. I just read about it on the Smashwords blog. I'll get involved for sure.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome aboard Alan. I just sent you your Welcome letter with the troop list and added you to the group email list for troop updates.

Ed Patterson


----------



## AlanBaxter

Great - thanks.


----------



## lkcampbell

I just want to say that I have received some very nice emails from service members in response to receiving the ebooks. It's a good feeling to know that I've done a little thing to give back to those who have given so much.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Andrew Kent for posting the following:

http://bit.ly/13pGE9

And to Jay Hartman of Untreedreads.com for this:

http://www.untreedreads.com/?p=756

Ed Patterson


----------



## Archer

Ed:

I know you're signed up for Operation Desert Swap, as am I--they need a LOT more authors (they're taking DTB donations for a company of soldiers recently deployed to Iraq). The deadline is looming, and they don't have nearly enough authors.  Do you think a wee mention of that program would be appropriate at this point, as many of us also have DTB versions?

--'Archer'


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Go ahead, Archer. Plop it down here. There is a thread already on Kindleboards for it, but I think it's appropriate to mention Operation Dsert Swap here. It's a little different (as we are adopting a whole unit and it's a year long commitment), but please feel free.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## misterwilson

i like this idea.  i have a nephew and a first cousin over there in harm's way and i believe they would be delighted with this.  the only thing is i am not sure if they have kindles, one does i am pretty sure but the cousin i do not know for sure about.

a great idea though!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's the original thread on the desert swap initiative.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=12165.0


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Ann"

Ed P


----------



## Archer

Yes, thanks Ann. 

I might add that they need over eighty authors, and at present thay have fourteen.


----------



## AlanBaxter

I think the problem with the desert swap idea is that you're asking too much of the authors. Not only sending out their books for free, but also committing to writing letters and sending care packages, etc. If it was just a case of sending out books I think you'd get a lot more support.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I don't have print books, but I agree.  A couple of years ago I participated in a Book Drop idea.  All I had to do was collect a variety of paperbacks/magazines and mail them, two or three times.  Also, I read somewhere that while many of the soldiers didn't mind a letter in the box, they didn't want to feel obligated to write letters back!  Also if all you mail are books, you can mail them media mail, which is far cheaper than if you include things like soap and whatnot.  Might make it so that all parts are voluntary, with an emphasis on the book part?


----------



## AlanBaxter

I do have print editions of my books and would gladly donate a few copies of each to be passed around the troops. I don't have the time to engage in anything more complicated than that. It would be nice to have the time, but writers tend to have a lot of commitments and anything else that takes away from writing time is usually avoided.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well folks, it has been 7 days since I posted the OP and we now stand at 29 authors participating in Operation EBook Drop. This was not a planned initiative, you know. This was just one gesture which we have decided to pay forward. I mean, who can put a price on the service that our men and women in the Armed Forces provide. I can't - certainly not in a book. But  think about it. When the troops are away from their homes and loved ones, guarding us all and our freedoms, it is some solace that some of their time can be sustained through the kindness of strangers, even if those strangers are the shared vigil of an author's craft. To paraphrase Eric Blair (that is George Orwell) - all readers are precious, but some readers are more precious than others.

Thank you authors - those signed up, those that are considering and those who will indubitably pay it forward. We live in a country where we can write freely and that freedom is a royalty that we can never bring to the bank. It's a royalty check that can only be cashed in the heart.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## AlanBaxter

"We live in a country where we can write freely and that freedom is a royalty that we can never bring to the bank."

We live in *countries*... 

I'm an Australian author, happily backing this initiative.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sorry, mate.   And in the few minutes that I've been gone from the board, we got our 30th author.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning all. Sunday brought a new author from the UK last night and two new troops.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I did a guest blog which was just released on K. Oland's Books on the Knob, which you can view here:

http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/

Books on the Knob is a wonderful Amazon Subscription Blog that every Kindle user should subscribe to. It's excellent.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

_*We now have 35 participating authors in Operations EBook Drop and I estimate that we have dropped over 700 EBook coupon on the troops in this first week. * _

*Authors:*

For you golden first 35 - look to your email. I have sent you a gift expressing my appreciation - a Free coupon for my novel _*The Jade Owl*_.

Thank and God Bless you,
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Holly Christine just posed a nice article on Examiner.com:

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-15202-Pittsburgh-Books-Examiner~y2009m9d13-Introducing-Operation-eBook-Drop

Thanks Holly

Ed Patterson

PS: 4 more authors added


----------



## RJ Keller

Great article, Holly!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Nice article. I've caught up and e-mailed coupon codes to the new troops added during my mini-vacation over the weekend. This has the potential to become rather widespread, I am glad Smashwords is working on an automated process. 
Elmore


----------



## JimC1946

Ed, I've been emailing PDF and MOBI files. Would it be better to send Smashword coupons instead?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jim: 

Yes, because we have learned that any email address ending in .mil will have the suffix sriped from it. Also, with the coupon, you can easily track whether a troop has taken advantage of your Drop. I stopped emailing my 13 books, a big 4 MB file and only send the links and the coupon code.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We're pretty international in our author participant, now with UK, Canada and Australia auhors. Whoot!!!

Ed Patterson


----------



## RavenRozier

This is so great, Ed! I have received several email letters of thanks from soldiers. It's nice for me to be able to express my appreciation for the troops through this gift. I'm spreading the word about this awesome program. And, I'm glad to see so many authors participate


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Jim:
> 
> Yes, because we have learned that any email address ending in .mil will have the suffix sriped from it. Also, with the coupon, you can easily track whether a troop has taken advantage of your Drop. I stopped emailing my 13 books, a big 4 MB file and only send the links and the coupon code.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed Patterson


What do you mean it'll have the suffix stripped from it? Which suffix?

I've been (until now) sending Mobi files. Should I go back to the people I've sent to and provide a coupon, instead, or just start fresh with coupons with the next name that comes my way?


----------



## lkcampbell

I'd like to know the answer, too, Kristen.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The coupons are best. I learned about the .mil thing from the second troop on the project, who sent me a Army directive, whereby the file siffix is removes (the ,mobi or ,zip). He wanted me to identify the file types so he could restore the suffix and port the files. Nothing happened to the actual files. Since the 7th troop, I've been using the coupons exclusively. I don;t think you need to resend books, but using the coupons will make it easier on the troops. So far we have only 3 troops with .mil addresses.

Ed Patterson


----------



## lkcampbell

Okay, so it's a security thing. I've been sending the links along with a copy of the books, but I'll just send the links now.


----------



## mfstewart

I'd like to participate Ed, but need to organize it with my publisher. They're not on Smashswords. I'm pretty sure I can get a .mobi file or PDF easily enough. Will that work? Sorry if this was posted somewhere else, I have gone through all of the posts.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The best way is to get your publisher to get your books on Smashwords (the Barnes & Noble deal is good, if you're not detined for that platform). I have had a publisher contact me, and I've directed them to Smashwords and then asked them to direct the author back to me - and they are up and running. Files are fine also, but dicey now because of the military's security system with attachments. (There's always something).

BTW, a big thanks to Kent Andrews for the write up on Scholarly Kitchen

http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2009/09/14/operation-ebook-drop-indie-authors-helping-soldiers/

Ed Patterson


----------



## mfstewart

It's a good thing you've done/doing, Ed. Kudos. 

I know that my publisher is going the BnN route. But it seems to take a long time for books to get loaded in. It's been over a month wait so far for 24 Bones. I can do my indie work though! 

Thanks,
MFS


----------



## Ephany

Very cool. If it's all right, I'll post the link to the smashwords blog on my Facebook page as I was formerly enlisted and have many friends (and relatives) in the service who are deployed right now.  I'm sure they'll be thrilled!


----------



## lkcampbell

I blogged about it.
http://lkcampbell.blogspot.com
The responses that I've received from recipients of the books are priceless, and I'm saving every one of them.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks all for the blogging.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Publitariat ran a blog today on Operation EBook Drop.

http://www.publetariat.com/editor039s-desk/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook-drop

Thank you April Hamilton
(who is one of my Indie Publishing mentors)


----------



## JimC1946

lkcampbell said:


> I blogged about it.


Your blog was super. Your whole website looks great too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

If you come across a blog announcement on the project, let me know. I'm sure I've only seen a fraction of it. Tweitter if you can.

Thanjs
Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Edward C. Patterson said:


> If you come across a blog announcement on the project, let me know. I'm sure I've only seen a fraction of it. Tweitter if you can.
> 
> Thanjs
> Ed Patterson


I blogged about it here, and RJ Keller and I have both announced it on Facebook. Author Craig Lancaster also linked to the Smashwords blog announcement on twitter. I also announced it on a military spouse support forum.


----------



## Leslie

You made it onto Dear Author, Ed. Congratulations!

http://dearauthor.com/wordpress/2009/09/15/tuesday-mid-day-links-roundup-the-medieval-chronicle/#more-13932


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

We have several authors here in Mexico and I have notified them of this as well.  Thanks Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thankd RJ Keller for posting her blog article, which also list all the authors in a very public way.

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/09/15/operation-ebook-drop/

Thanks Kel

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Our first Troop from the UK signed up last night.

Ed Patterson


----------



## AlanBaxter

I blogged about it here: http://www.alanbaxteronline.com/2009/09/15/operation-ebook-drop.html


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Alan. It looks great.

Ed Patterson


----------



## WestofMars

I've been Twittering about it and mentioned it on my blog last Saturday, but might do something longer next week, too. I also mentioned it to a woman blogger I know whose husband is deployed in Europe. I love seeing you in my inbox, Ed.  

This is a great way to support the Troops. And make new fans. But mostly support the Troops.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

As a sidecar bonus for me, I had some communication from troops currently stationed in Germany belonging to my old unit, the 6th Batallion, 60th Artillery, which is somehow located in the same place - Grafemwoehr and Vilseck Germany even after 42 years. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*We only need 4 more authors to make an even 50 (and then another 50 to make and even . . .) well you now where I'm goin' here.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## JimC1946

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *We only need 4 more authors to make an even 50 (and then another 50 to make and even . . .) well you now where I'm goin' here.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson*


This is a wonderful thing, and I'm proud to be a part of it.

Thanks for heading this up, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Alls quiet on the western front today. I need to spike it a bit - but later. I'm promoted out for the day.



Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Alls quiet on the western front today. I need to spike it a bit - but later. I'm promoted out for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Patterson


I sent a press release, of sorts, to a bunch of military/military oriented publications/websites. Probably won't do much, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Edge

As a former Marine who was deployed to Bahrain and Saudi Arabia during the first Gulf War, I really appreciate everything that everyone in this thread is doing and has been doing to get good reading material to the troops.

I read voraciously while deployed in the sandbox, and we used to have our own home-built (well, tent-built) libraries that certain Marines would care for as librarians. The key rule was: take one, but leave one. Whenever we had books sent from home in care packages, we would donate them to these mini-libraries as we finished them for others to enjoy. One of the Marines, an ardent lover of Oscar Wilde (I remember him reading Wilde all the time) had built some really nice bookshelves from wood he scavenged from around the base. But I digress...

Thanks again to all of you. I wish we had Kindles back in '90. It'd have made our lives so much easier!


----------



## vwkitten

Hey folks, I'm out of town and on limited internet usage while at a book signing in Bakersfield.  Keep sending me updates though, please Ed, and I'll send a batch out when I get back to a real computer....  

Hugs all, and keep up the good works,
Trish


----------



## Anju 

How's it going Ed?  Any more authors?  I have posted on a local board to go to smashwords.com if anyone wants to join this project.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Last two days has been quiet from both new authors and new troops.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Hopefully something will come out of your "official" inquiries and we'll get overwhelmed soon!


----------



## JimC1946

Elmore Hammes said:


> Hopefully something will come out of your "official" inquiries and we'll get overwhelmed soon!


This is one of those times when "overwhelmed" would be a nice problem to have!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm waiting for the USO. If I don;t hear, I will give them a call.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

You are going to keep us posted?






Hate to admit it but I post just to keep this post bumped!  Hopefully the mods won't come after me and steal all my hats!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes, I will. I bumped my Amazon thread and heard the following back from one of the troops.

"Mr. Patterson
I love it. Thanks again and thanks to all the authors who are supporting us.
SFC Johnson"

Ed Patterson

PS: Thanks for the bump.


----------



## ldenglish

Just sent you an email Ed. I'm in with Along Came a Demon and will pitch in The Demon Hunters when I get it out in the next month or so. This is a marvellous thing you have organized for our troops. Bless you!

Linda


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Linda:

Thanks you for the support. I sent you your welcome email and the list this morning.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This showd up on the Amazon Troop thread:

"The response to this has been just overwhelming. I've gotten SO many emails and books in the past week or so, it's incredible! I actually feel guilty that I haven't had time to read anything yet! LOL!
Thank you everyone for supporting us, and


Spoiler



especially, Edward Patterson for putting this together!



TSgt Aly Gerth, USAF"

I wish the spoiler tool came in blush pink.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ed  . . . go ahead and take out the spoiler and put a pink glow on it instead!  

I mentioned your project to a friend of mine today whose son is in Afghanistan. . .told him to have his son e-mail me for info about e-books for him and for his men and how to spread the word. . .if I hear from him, I'll pass on the word.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Ann. Modesty ( and probably the only modest bone in my body) forbids me to remove the spoiler. I'd omit the sentence, but wouldn't than be censorship?  

Ed Patterson


----------



## ldenglish

A great start to my day - a thank you email from one of the troops.

And thanks, Ed, for the free copy of The Jade Owl. As soon as I get my Kindle, it will be the first book I read!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you and your welcome Linda.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Added out 46th author today. Yeah!!!

I will be doing a podcast on Operations EBook Drop probabaly in October. Arrangements are in discussion now, dependent on Mark Coker's availability. Stay tuned for that.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I wonder if it would be worthwhile to contact the Armed Forces Radio and Television service. . . . .they broadcast to troops deployed overseas. . . . . .


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Ed - I haven't received any names in a while. Do they get scattered around evenly, or how does that work?

I'll try contacting the military blog talk radio, and GI Radio, people I've done shows with in the past via email (instead of twitter or facebook) to see if they'll be interested in doing a program with you.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No new troops in three days. New authors yes. Yeah! I wish I had more troops. However, I'm not worried. The structure of authors are here, and as we move forward the troops will come. I think of the old adage that I learned when I was in AIDS Services. An old man and boy were walking on the beach and the tide stranded hundreds of starfish. The boy ran up and picked up a starfish and threw it back into the sea. The old man said, "Son, it doesn't matter what you do. There are too many of them. It doesn't matter." The boy stooped and picked up another starfish. "It matters to this one," he said. Well, whatever troops show up, it will make a difference for that troop.

Ed Patterson
PD: New author added this morning.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Edward C. Patterson said:


> No new troops in three days. New authors yes. Yeah! I wish I had more troops. However, I'm not worried. The structure of authors are here, and as we move forward the troops will come. I think of the old adage that I learned when I was in AIDS Services. An old man and boy were walking on the beach and the tide stranded hundreds of starfish. The boy ran up and picked up a starfish and threw it back into the sea. The old man said, "Son, it doesn't matter what you do. There are too many of them. It doesn't matter." The boy stooped and picked up another starfish. "It matters to this one," he said. Well, whatever troops show up, it will make a difference for that troop.
> 
> Ed Patterson
> PD: New author added this morning.


I love that!

I got an email back from the woman who produces Army Wife Talk Radio and she said she'll let her listeners know about Operation eBook Drop.


----------



## DanHolloway

I've only just seen this initiative on the smashwords blog. What do I do and how do I sign up as an author?

I have a book on smashwords for free and I'd be delighted to give it away to the troops. Just let me know what to do.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3308


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Dan:

It's already done. Your email has been sent to you. Free is free is free. (Gertrude Stein here, without my Alice B. Toklas). Your name has been added to the original post list of authors also.

Thanks Dan

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I received this from the 1st Troop on the program, the one who started this program with me - Joe Terry:

"I have been overwhelmed by the support of this. I have received so many books from all the different authors, it's great! Thanks so much again.

Joseph A. Terry"

and this from Drakustal on the Amazon discussion group:

"Edward C. Patterson
Thanks for putting this together for the guys/gals overseas. I wish I had a kindle when I was last out, but I'm glad to see this available. I'll definitely be letting my folks know about it when they go out.

Thanks again to both you and all that support this."

Ed Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

Thanks for passing that on, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I will be appearing on Blogradio.com along with Mark Coker of Smashwords to discuss Operation EBook Drop on October 15th, at 9 pm EST, interviewed by Rhomda Carpenter of Podioracket.com. I'll keep reminding all as it ges closer.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've been asked for the link to the original Amazon Discussion Thread that started this, so here it is:

http://tinyurl.com/l436r2

Feel free to "bump" it - read some of the original troop requests and military family stories, and also make you own trumpet call for more troops. If you start at post #1, you can see how this started serendipitously. We actual began in the FREE Books for Septmber Thread, but feared hijacking it. So Joe Terry and I moved it over to a new thread.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Quite a bit of activity overnight on the Amazon thread and a new troop added, plus promises to post the information around.

Ed Patterson


----------



## MrTsMom

This is almost to page 2, so it's time for another bump.

I can't believe how many books have been donated so far. It's amazing! But, even more than the books, the emails I have received have brought tears to my eyes. It's great to know that so many people really do care about our kids. Keep up the good work, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

ECP


----------



## Anju 

I have a niece NOT in the military but posted in Afghanistan that I wrote and suggested she tell some troops about this offer, to go to Smashwords.com.  Is that right Ed ?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes, or just drop me an email at edwpat    at    att.net - with their name, position, unit and location.

Thanks
Ed Patterson

Today I even got a picture sent, which I'll post later when I get home from work and can get it to photobucket, unless one of the authors want to do it for me.


----------



## KLBrady

As a contractor for the military and someone who knows so many troops who have served in Iraq, I would love to participate. I'm on Smashwords and can set up a coupon for the troops. But can I set up a free coupon? I thought it had to be at least one cent? Let me know and I'm on it.

NEVERMIND...I had a blonde moment. Created a coupon. Where do I send the information?


----------



## Elmore Hammes

KLBrady said:


> Created a coupon. Where do I send the information?


e-mail Ed [ edwpat at att.net ], he will give you the list of troops to send the coupon to.


----------



## KLBrady

Great! I'll do that.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Podio has put out an announcement today.

http://www.podiobooks.com/blog/2009/09/23/podioracket-with-tim-dodge-and-thomas-gideon/

Of ocurse, I'm refered to as Edward W. Patterson instead of Edward C. Patterson, but just call me Mr. Ed (the W being for Wilbur - get it )

Edward (pick a letter) Patterson


----------



## Anju 

I just hope Miss Chatty doesn't get jealous with all the attention Edward  Patterson gets


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yeah, she will, but it's not about me. It's about the troops.So Miss Chatty will just don her latex and high heels and do a Carol Channing routine for the USO.  

Edward C(Sea) Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sorry I didn;t get a chance to post that picture tonight . . . but I shall gt to it tomorrow.

Ed Patterson


----------



## MariaESchneider

It's a great picture.  Handsome young man!!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Karla.

Ed P


----------



## KLBrady

Hi Ed, 

I got the info! I'm happy to do it. Looks like there are quite a few chicks on the list so they may enjoy it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Sondi Miller for putting your books up on Jeff's access site.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Received today from a troop.

"Edward,

Thank you for the E-books, I appreciate it greatly. There is always a shortage 
of books in the AO (Area of Operation). For some reason we have a large supply 
of romance novels.

Thank you again for your participation in this program.

Robert Muir"

Sergeant First Class Muir, that is.

Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

This is a fantastic project. I just became aware of KindleBoards yesterday, and I'm not all that computer literate, but I have started reading the Smashword guide recommended on their site and will try to get Boomerang formatted properly to be put through their Grinder. After that I'll probably need some help on how exactly to make the book available free to our troops.

Great idea.

Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

When you're read, just drop me an email.

Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

Edward C. Patterson said:


> When you're read, just drop me an email.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed,

Will do. Thanks.

Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Another note:

"Ed,

Just wanted to tell you Thank You. I haven't had the chance to download any of the books yet since I just got my Kindle today, but I have received emails with well over 50 books so far. I am very excited to start downloading and reading. I have been giving your email to every soldier I can that has an e-reader and spreading the word to find more for you. Thank you again for everything you are doing and thank you to the authors that are participating. On slow days I can go through a book a day, so it's very much appreciated.

Pandora (deployed in Iraq)"

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Randolphlalonde

I just have to say that it's been an honor to be one of the authors providing books to the troops.

I'm also wondering if you'd be interested in adding some deployed Canadian troops to the list. It may take time, but I know I can get in touch with a few Canadian soldiers who may have a need.

Thank you again for including me, and while I'm here I'd also like to mention how great Smashwords has been in all this. They make it a little easier to make free books available to the right people and I'm happy I gave the site a chance.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Operation Ebook Drop covers _*all deployed Coalition forces*_. We already have some Canadian and UK troops. So spread the word.

Thanks
E Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Received from B. J Gleason, CTR CIV USA USFK J35 Plans

"Mr. Patterson:

I cannot thank you enough for the seemingly unending stream of ebooks that have flooded my mailbox over the past few days.  I will redistribute these books as per the individual authors requests. Thank you for this wonderful program, and thanks to all who have 
participated in it.

bj"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Received from Kuwait:

"I'd like to add my thanks to you and all the authors that are participanting. With my current schedule, i've been unable to enjoy the wide array of books that i've received from the authors, but i'm scheduled to go on leave in a week and with a pending 16 hour flight from Kuwait, plus wait times, i'm looking forward to seeing what all of you have provided! I've kept every single email thati 've received and intend to respond to each and everyone of you as I complete your books.

RLT Deanna Fisher, USN
Camp Buehring, Kuwait"

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to our four latest authors:

Sondi Miller
Margaret Lake
Jerry Travis
LK Gardner-Griffie 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> I just hope Miss Chatty doesn't get jealous with all the attention Edward  Patterson gets


I was kinda thinking the same thing Ms. Anju and a'wonderin' are these Thanks to him for HIS books or for ALL of the authors who have contributed their works    Just seems like a lot of attention, wondering if the other authors are getting credit/Thank yous that they want to post on here... I know HE did get this started, but without all of the wonderful Indie authors contributing... I just hope that the troops understand what they are ALL doing for them.  If you other authors are getting recognition, can you please post them too... I don't know about the rest of you but it seems like Mr. Patterson is trying to hold this thread together ALL BY HIMSELF...


----------



## RJ Keller

I've been getting thank you emails from the troops as well.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I received some very nice thankyou(s) from the troops as well and if I can find them in my mail, I might post them, that is, of course, if Mr. Edward doesn't mind.

Here are two short notes of thanks I received:

      1.  Brendan,
          Thank your for sharing your books with me. I look forward to reading them. 
          Cheers,
          Wayne

      2.  Thank you so much, Brendan. I've read some of your books, and I know that Mike's going to love these. I've already got Tempo Rubato on his Kindle, and I've told him that that should be the first thing he reads.
I can't believe the response this program has gotten. Y'all are the best.
Brenda (Mike's Mom)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've been sending out the entire author list on Amazon and other threads, plus I will read the list over the air on October 15th. Behind the scenes (this is just the front lobby), the authors have been percolating among themselves and with me as well as the troops. Just to clarify for Meredith. Each author contacts the troop individually with their book links - so the only contact the troops get from me is their welcome and my list of book links. Then they are baraged with 53 emails, which they seem to enjoy. Miss Chatty is never jealous of Mr. Patterson, because unlike the rule of drag queens, there can be more than one of us in the room.

Ed Patterson


----------



## lkcampbell

I've also received some very nice thank you emails in response to Operation Ebook Drop. I'm very happy to be a part of this.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

YAY! I am glad that others are "feeling the love" of the troops! I was worried that maybe they couldn't get the books or something since no one else was saying anything on here about their responses.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've been posting things here so Kindleborders know how powerful Kindleboards is. The project may have started on Amazon, but this is where the authors are and intially the authors were all Kindleboard members. With Smashwords and ebookgab's participation, authors are coming from all walks of life, but rather than create a dedicated website, I decided to keep the Kindleboard thread as Home Sweet Home for the authors and readers, while the Amazon site as the touchstone for the troops. I also share the information with Smashwords and ebookgab as they are essential parts of this project. 

I also believe that projects like this one validate Kindleboard's moderator staff in establishing the Book Bazaar to "see where it would go." Well folks, it's gone many places rather than "buy my book!" It stimulates creative writing, keeps readers and writers together with humor, projects, literature, recommendations, pictures of cat and dogs and, dare I say it, owls, and other mutual topics. The Book Bazaar at Kindleboards is also unique on the Internet. Thank you Harvey, Ann, Betsy, Leslie and LovMy4Brats, and mostly thank you Kindleboard members for recognizing that Indie authors have a distinct place on this board, and sometimes that's to sell you a book.

Edward C. Patteerson


----------



## JimC1946

lkcampbell said:


> I've also received some very nice thank you emails in response to Operation Ebook Drop. I'm very happy to be a part of this.


Me too. It's great to be able to do something for our folks in uniform.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Great Jim. I gave a bugle call this morning for more troops out on the Amazon thread. I might crete a thread in the DTB zone today.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome authors Bill Dyer and Paul Clayton

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Ed - Shame on you!  You forgot pidgeon!  But I know she would never say anything  

I like to see the responses from the troops myself, good idea Miss M.


----------



## plumboz

I think I finally got Boomerang all formatted per the Smashwords guide and now I can't get on their site. Bummer.

Will try again in a bit.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mark Coker told me it was down this morning, but its fixed. When you get the coupon ready, send me an email edwpat at att.net.

Thanks Plumboz

Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

Nope, still can't do anything, including sign up. I'll try again tomorrow. That guide by Mark Coker was a godsend for a non-computer person like me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You're right. I got on to check abou 3 PM EST and it worked. Tried right after I told you it worked and  

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Plumboz:

It's up and running now.

Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

The conversion procession is proceeding at this very moment. Keeping my fingers crossed I did everything right. Wish the Kindle version wasn't going to take five days for me to take back the minor changes I tried to put into place yesterday before I had this formatting thing more under by belt, as it were.

Thanks for the help, Edward. It may be a bit before I can figure out the coupon you're talking about. Gotta head out for an appt. soon.

Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome Alan Hutcheson to Operation EBook Drop.

Ed atterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome author #59 to the Drop - Rhonda Carpenter. Thank you

It is my estimate, given the number of authors and the number of troops (and the number of books for each author), Operation EBook Drop has delivered over 2,600 free coupons for eBooks thus far. A thanks to all those authors and again to Kindleboards for your unflagging support.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Alan Hutcheson for spreading the word on your Reunion bulletin board.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ed. . . .you should follow up on this. I saw it in a discussion thread at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx8G1N0VYFQTYS&displayType=tagsDetail

Anyway, apparently it's completely possible that the Commander of US Forces in Afghanistan has a Kindle. . . . .seems like he'd be really useful in getting out the word about free e-books for the troops.

The Amazon thread references last night's 60 Minutes which might be on line. . . .I haven't checked.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Ann, that's worth pursuing. I'm still hung up with USO red tape. I'm about to pick up the telephone there.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I did find the video at the 60 Minutes website. . . . .at the very end of his segment it is entirely possible he was reading a DX. . . . I was having audio difficulties so couldn't tell if he mentioned it at all.


----------



## Anju 

I finally heard back from my niece in Afghanistan and she is going to pass the word where she is, wherever that is    I would think some of our kindleborder troop members should also be passing the word.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Anju.

And this came in from LK Gardner-Griffie, who put out the word as a Press Release. A great idea.

http://www.prlog.org/10356771-misfit-mccabe-joins-operation-ebook-drop.html

and on a blog

http://blog.griffieworld.com/2009/09/misfit-mccabe-joins-operation-ebook-drop/

Thanks to Misfit McCabe

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this was posted on another forum:

"I wanted to thank all the authors and people who organize this. I have been recieving an overwhelming amount of books to read and cannot tell you how grateful I am. One of the most difficult things to do here in Iraq is find a way to escape from your job since it consumes you 24/7 but with the books you all have so graciously donated I am able to escape reality if even for a little bit. Again thank you so much and please feel free to write in addition to sending books. 

Joe Terry"

Joe Terry is the Troop that I bumped into on-line at Amazon who received my first ebook gift, and helped me start this thing here. Let's hear it for Joe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From the Amazon thread

"Mr. Patterson, and all the generous authors: Thank you."

R Marsh


----------



## JimC1946

Thanks, Ed!


----------



## plumboz

My first "Troop Coupon" was redeemed yesterday!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's a nice feeling. For those of you who don't know, Smashwords notifies author's via email when their has been a sale and the the free discount coupons that we donate to the troops come through that system. It's nice to hear my Blackberry singing in the middle of the night when the coupons are redeems. I lie in bed and knoe the troops are knocking at my door.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## KLBrady

I had three troops redeem coupons for The Bum Magnet so far. That's since Sunday. It was pretty exciting. I got an email of thanks too. That was very heartwarming.  

Has anyone done a press release for this program yet? I think it's ripe for a press release which would maybe help get the word spread around.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

LK Gardner-Griffie did one on PRLog, but I see no reason why not all authors participating can't do one, highlighting their own involvement. I'm thinking of doiing one.

The program was publicized in Books on the Knob and also Enquire. com.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Add one new troop today, and are courting an author, sorry to be mysterious.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I received this today from one of our EBook drop Authors:

"Hi Ed,
I don't think that I have thanked you yet for coming up with Operation Book Drop. I think it's a great idea. One of the troops , a Captain, sent me his photo because I had included mine with the coupon number.

I'm ex 82nd Airborne from the early 50's and this is all quite an honor for me...to do something. My wife is thrilled as well...She was an Army wife...and a good one.

Thank you
Bill Dyer"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, reveille brought us two new troops this morning. I have some picture (later) from Bill Dyer and one from another troop. Need to photobucket them.

Carry on
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'll tell ya, a press release sure gets about. Here's one that got picked up off PRLogs:

http://roundtableforkids.blogspot.com/2009/09/news-operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Received from Operation eBook Drop recipient Wayne Dunlap (Second from the right) by Author, Bill Dyer and forwarded on to us by Bill's wife, Irene.










Kinda hits home, doesn't it?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

One would love to see a Kindle displayed. . . .but probably safer for the device if it is securely and protectively stored.


----------



## RavenRozier

Good to see them smiling!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Perhaps the Kindle is in one of those deep pockets.










Wayne sent a lot of pictures. This one he sent to me, on the border of iran.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The state of the Kindle overseas can be seen in the following request from a recent participant:

"Dear Mr. Patterson,

I recently read your posting on the Amazon.com blog sites advertising Operation Kindle Book Drop.  First of all thank-you very much for this
wonderful idea.  I am currently deployed to OIF and I own a Kindle. There are several of us in my unit that all own them, and I daresay the
number is growing.  I would be very interested in anything your group has to offer our soldiers and would gladly spread the word.

Thank-you for all you are trying to do to support us over here, it isappreciated and very welcome.

v/r
Lance Cangelosi"


----------



## ldenglish

lkcampbell said:


> I've also received some very nice thank you emails in response to Operation Ebook Drop. I'm very happy to be a part of this.


Me too. This is a wonderful program and I'm honored to be part of it. Anything we can do to boost our troops' morale is worthwhile.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Authors:

Feel free to post your responses from the troops and their pictures.

Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

Ed,

I am working on a press release to be sent to local (Phoenix) newspapers, radio stations and tv news. Should we be referring to your email as the contact for Operation ebook Drop? And do we have a count on the number of participating troops so far? And have you received any response from any Armed Forces officials or the USO in making this an officially approved program? If that's even necessary.

Best,
Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That's great. I haven't heard from any of the military agencies. We have 24 troops, 59 authors and have drops an estimated 3,500 eBook free coupon links in four weeks. Use the Smashwords link for contact which also has my email address.

http://blog.smashwords.com/2009/09/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook.html

This gives authors and troops the info. Troops have been comingin through the Amazon thread and from word of mouth.

Ed Patterson


----------



## KLBrady

That's so funny! Wayne sent me an email to say thanks. I hadn't seen a picture before today. Nice to place a face with the name. Everyone has been so gracious. It's really thrilling. I hope we can get more troops signed up. 

I just had a brilliant idea! I hope it works!


----------



## Anju 

Absolutely love the pictures!

Ed you are so cool to do all this.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Anju:

Thank you. It as the outcrop of a single act of kindness in a time when such things are needed to sustain the hungry mind and spirit.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This came in from _*Drakustal*_, a currently undeployed troop:

"Thanks for putting this together for the guys/gals overseas. I wish I had a kindle when I was last out, but I'm glad to see this available. I'll definitely be letting my folks know about it when they go out.

Thanks again to both you and all that support this."

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome author Ricky Sides to Operation Ebook Drop.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you sir. I'll be trying to figure out what all I'm supposed to do. First I think I need to catch up on this thread. It grew so fast that I missed a few pages. That's a testimony to the good nature of the people involved.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's hard to believe that this program began only 30 days ago.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Received this email from an editor/writer, Lillie Ammann:

"Ed,

Thank you for coming up with such a great project. A few years ago, someone tried to start a program for authors to e-mail e-books to soldiers, but it didn’t ever take off—primarily because they had good intentions but not the knowledge or contacts to make it happen. I’m glad to see someone take on a project that looks like it will be a success.

Hearing about the opportunity to provide free books for deployed soldiers motivated me to encourage my clients and my publisher to publish on Smashwords and participate.

I would also like to send this information to Adopt-a-Chaplain, which is a program to support the troops through the chaplains. The organization tries to find whatever soldiers ask for, and I’m sure they would appreciate a source for books.

Three of my clients have asked me to set their books up on Smashwords to make them available to our military. I’m waiting for a response from my publisher (a micro-press) but am optimistic they will include not only my two novels but also works of a couple other authors.

I will send you the names and book titles of each author after their books are on Smashwords. 

Thank you again for doing this,

Lillie"

Already, I've add one of the three authors.

Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

Hi Ed,

I was very happy to have the second Troop Coupon redeemed last night for Boomerang. Very cool.

Have you given any thought to creating a website dedicated to Operation eBook Drop? And maybe a logo?

Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Actually, no - and I'm a webmaster and could easily do one. But I think that I would rather have the homebase here, in threads and on Smashwords. I think every author connected wth this can run with blogs, Press Releases and put things on their website. I might have started this, but I am not possessing it and am avoiding a dedicated website until it gets so big hat Smashwords and the Military take it over. Good thinking, though.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, we added 2 new troops and a new author today.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

One new author today, bring us to 62. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This came in last night:

"Ed,

Let me tell you something, I have been inundated with Books, Coupons, Good Wishes, and a general feeling of camaraderie, that I feel overwhelmed with it all.

Through you I would like to thank everyone for their extremely kind, & considerate response, we Brits are not known for expressing our feeling in public, but to all the American people who have replied God Bless you all, and just to let you know that it is really appreciated (at least by me) what you are doing.

Once again thanks & Regards

Ken Herbert 42 Commando Royal Marines (UK) Recce Troop Sniper (Afghanistan)"

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Belinda D'Alessandro and Bda Books for the following link:

http://www.bdabooks.com.au/books/operation-ebook-drop.html

and also links to the various Ebook Drop authors, who supplied their info to her.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Up to 63 authors and nearing 30 troops.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From the Thread:

"Congratulations, Mr. Patterson. It is amazing how much you have accomplished in such a short time. Thanks also to the other authors who are participating."

J.Seidel

also 
*ROLL CALL*​
Veterans of the Armed Services and who are Kindleboards members - step up and *blow your proud horn*. Tell us your rank and service record. Where were you (or currently) stationed? Share a service memory or two or ten. Keep this thread in the spotlight.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From the thread:

"Ed, 

I retired two years ago from the Army and have the honor of working as an Advocate for severly wounded, ill and injured Soldiers. Two of my Soldiers purchased the Kindle after seeing mine and use them frequently for periods when in the hospitals for treatment as well as when confined to there homes due to mobility issues. Thank you for supporting our Hereos. 

Barbara Severino"

EC Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Important:

Participating authors using HOTMAIL. Your accounts are not working (probably due to the HOTMAIL password disrruption yesterday.) I just had 4 email notifications to authors for 2 new troops returned and undeliverable to your accounts. Please let me know how to contact you. [email protected] or PM me.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Received direct:

I just bought my husband a Kindle and he is currently deployed overseas.  He can't download them through the wireless connection but if I can send them to him on a USB drive or if he can somehow get them I know he'd appreciate it.

This is an awesome thing you're doing.  I'll be happy to forward this info to our Family Readiness Group on base as well.  Is there anything else you think I shoudl include other than your original post on amazon's website?

Thank you so much for doing this!  It means a lto to the soldiers to know they are beign thought of and people will do somethign for them no matter how "small" they may think it is.  It truly means a lot to them!

Sharon Spring"

ECP


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ed if you can get the email addy for those wounded guys pass it to me. I'll send them my coupons. I consider the wounded the same as the deployed. 

Ricky


----------



## Anju 

Ed did you tell Sharon Spring about downloading to the computer to "his" kindle, she  could then e-mail the books to him


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yep, she knows.

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We had 2 new troops today.

Ed Patterson.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Feedback:

"Thank you verymuch!  I think I have 30 emails (+/-) already!  I really think is a great idea and will be appreciated by so many.  There really seems to be a variety of types of books too.  Even though they are not all for everyone there is defintitely somethign out there for everyone.  

I will  be sending all of the authors replies with thanks for their contribution.  Things like this truly do mean a lot when they're gone and you don't always know if people care or appreciate what they're doing. 

I can't say thank you enough!

Sharon Spring"

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

One new troop today, and the next author to join us will be author *# 70*.  Who will it be?

Ed Patterson

PS. Can you believe it? 69 authors - the _creme de la creme _ of the Indie world, in my book.


----------



## plumboz

Ed,

I received a very nice "thank you" from Atienne Howard. And I would like to say thanks for the opportunity to do something positive for our men and women in uniform. Wish I could send them all cookies.

Alan


----------



## JimC1946

I've received several nice thank you emails too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I get a constant flow - and try to share them all. Reminder that next Thursday, October 15, I'll be on a podcast show with Mark Coker, CEO of Smashwords to discuss Operation EBook Drop. I'll post the details early next week.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

2 new troops added as recipients today.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Good news Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I also have two more authors lined up working to get their ducks in a row at Smashwords.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just posted this out on the Amazon threads:

"The 70 authors on Operation Ebook Drop asked me to say:

More Troops please.

We have dropped approximately 4000 Free discount coupons linking our brave men and women deployed in the Armed Forces to some of the finest Indie novels in the industry to keep their reading devices filled with a variety of genres and styles. If you are a troop who has received an ebook drop, sound off here, so your comrades can step up and request our gifts.

If you want to participate and are a deployed member of the coalition Armed Forces, just drop me (edwpat  at  att.net) an email with your name, unit and location (and a little feedback - our authors enjoy some feedback), and I'll set you up on the program.

If you're an author and want to join the ranks of the givers, publish your book(s) on Smashwords and set up a 100% discount coupon and then drop me a line at edwpat  at    att.net and I'll forward you the troop list and set you up for all new incoming troop book requests.

This program is only a month old and happened by chance here in the Kindle community. Indie authors care and we want to make a difference by thanking our troops for their efforts.

Edward C. Patterson
former Sp5 E. Patterson, USAR 6th Batallion, 60 th Artillery (1966-6"

Anyone viewing this thread here or on Amazon can feel free to cut and parte it into your local networks or forums. 

BTW, I will be adding Author 70 tomorrow morning. (It's Lila Pinord). Yeah!!!

ECP


----------



## RJ Keller

Ed, I just posted it on my blog, then linked the post on Twitter. It will be posted to Facebook within a few hours through my networked blog.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Kel. I picked it up immediately on Google Alerts and have used your post to update the Gay & Lesbian Reader-Writer Group and the Indepedent Author Groups IAG) on Yahoo.com. I'm headed over to Pibletariat now.

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/10/11/a-message-from-the-architect-of-operation-ebook/

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm a member of the IAG, but I'm VERY bad about posting there. [insert emoticon of shame here]


----------



## JimC1946

rjkeller said:


> I'm a member of the IAG, but I'm VERY bad about posting there. [insert emoticon of shame here]


I'll loan you a smiley.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a Smiley and 3 new authors added.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belinda DAlessandro

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thank you Belinda D'Alessandro and Bda Books for the following link:
> 
> http://www.bdabooks.com.au/books/operation-ebook-drop.html
> 
> and also links to the various Ebook Drop authors, who supplied their info to her.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Gee, I must've been hiding under a rock for a while! (Well, since Thursday of last week, anyway! I've been busy doing some pre-pre-Christmas promotion planning.  )

Thanks for posting the link to the page, Ed. I'm more than happy to support both the Troops and the authors supporting the Troops! I've added another author (and another author page) to the list.

If any of the authors for whom I haven't created a page would like one, I'd be more than happy to do so. They can contact me directly through the email address on the contact page of the website. Please forgive me for not posting my direct email address here, but my website hosting provider has given me quite an excellent way of weeding out those nasty robots, hackers, viruses and emails selling me pills I don't need (I can find my own "vitamins" thank you very much!  )

Again, thanks for starting this program Ed. It's an excellent idea!

Belinda D'Alessandro


----------



## plumboz

Hi Ed,

I finally got a press release written and am starting to distribute it. Here is the link to the PRlog copy. A more localized version is being sent to my local papers and regional magazines.

http://www.prlog.org/10372067-author-alan-hutcheson-joins-operation-ebook-drop.html


Best,
Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That's a great Press Release, Alan. 

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I used my ireporter account to post an advertisement for the program and quoted Mr. Patterson's instructions.

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-340851


----------



## ldenglish

That's a great press release, Ed. I'm glad you got it out. I've been blogging, Tweeting and mentions on my Facebook page, but I can't get our local newspaper interested in a mention. I am VERY annoyed, because a certain columnist and I have been chatting for years, but now all I hear from him a deafening silence.   

I will keep trying.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just started an Amazon thread in the kindle area called:

"Are You an Operation EBook Drop Author: If so, we want to hear about your books.

Operation Ebook Drop is a program that special Indie authors have signed up to provide Free ebooks to the deployed men and women in the coalition Armed Forces for use on their reading devices. At this writing there are 70 participating authors.

EBook Drop Authors, sound off. Tell us about yourself and your books. If you are interested in becoming a participating author, set your book up on Smashwords.com with a 100% Off discount code and then send me an email at [email protected]

Although I will monitor and bump this thread, I will not be posting my books here.

Thanks to the authors and thanks to the troops!!

Edward C. Patterson"

Here's the link: http://tinyurl.com/ygk8u5o

ECP


----------



## koland

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *ROLL CALL*​
> Veterans of the Armed Services and who are Kindleboards members - step up and *blow your proud horn*. Tell us your rank and service record. Where were you (or currently) stationed? Share a service memory or two or ten. Keep this thread in the spotlight.


Ed,

Surely we are not the only two on here, but I don't see anyone else jumping in. I'll start off, though, and others can join in. (hmmm ... perhaps others are not wanting to show their age?)

E1, USAF (Inactive Reserves), UTK; two years on scholarship. Although mainly we trained for drinking, it seemed, what with Dining Ins and Dining Outs (you in the AF know of what I speak), I was the first female in the ROTC Air Commandos, and earned my beret (similar to ROTC Ranger requirements, which was male only)

CPL, USMC:

USMCRD, PI, SC - three years; I was one of those that made sure your records were ready as you went thru basic, printed recruit ID cards and the paychecks of those stationed there.

VMF 214, 3MAW, El Toro CA - two years, after retraining in Millington, TN. I repaired electronic weapons systems in A-4's and AV-8B's, some of which you later saw on newsreels in Desert Storm. The Black Sheep lived up to their reputation while I was there, with a pilot making a wrong turn on a runway and kissing two aircraft on a runway (no injuries) just before we were to catch a float to the Philippines. Instead, we were grounded and missed the rotation.

1LT, TNSG:
Here for the last four years, after a major break, I've been part of the TN State Guard (the state version that takes assists with duties the National Guard would do, but cannot due to deployments in the MidEast). One thing we do a lot of is security for Remote Area Medical (RAM). At least once a month our Regiment works participates in a weekend long free medical clinic in east TN; all of the ones I've been to have had hundreds of patients each day (I've heard the one in California saw over 8,000 patients in 8 days).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I'll be brief, because most of my Army training is covered in one of my novels.

I was drafted in 1966 at Ft Hamilton, Brooklyn, NY (lost my student deferment)

Did my Zero week at Ft. Jackson, SC and the first bit of Basic at Ft. Gordon Ga.

I was too flabby and gay for basic training, so I was transferred into the Special Training Unit designed to take off weight (I lost 120 pounds in 6 weeks) and drub me out - read Section 8 (this was before Don't Ask, Dont Tell). I defied them. I survived the Special training Unit and went for Radio training

Infantry School at Fort Benning, GA for Radio jock school and on orders for Vietnam when I was reprieved with a rogue levy for my particular MOS, which took me to Ft. Dix NJ and prepared for transport to USAR Europe.

Service 1967-68 at Grafenwoehr, Germany (Bavaria), and artillery training and proving grounds, as the battery clerk (what happened to the radio training, Ed?) in the 6th battalion 60th Artillery, HAWK Missile base on the border of Czechoslovakia. Was stationed there when the USSR invaded Czechoslovakia in 1968 and spent a fortnight in the field prepared to defend. 

Discharged HONARABLY (so much for the Special Training Gulag's plan) in October 1968 for 2 year active reserve duty to which I went for annual training, including a stint at Ft. Sam Houston, in San Antonio. Served 2 years inactive reserve and completed my service in the Fall of 1972.

At ease. Fall out. Dismissed!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I joined the Navy in 1973.  I served as an Airman and a Petty Officer for over five years in the regular Navy and Naval Reserves.  I went to basic training in Orlando, Florida, training school in Memphis, Tennessee and then had my first assignment to air support for a a training squadron working out of  NAS Glynco, Ga. (an old blimp base).  While I was there, the base was closed and turned into an FBI training facility.  I was then ordered to NAS Pensacola, Florida as a member of the training squadron VT-86.  We trained fighter pilots to land and take off on the USS Lexington, the Gray Lady who has since been retired and turned into a museum at Corpus Christi.  We shared a hangar with the Blue Angels and got a lot of freebie shows when they were in town.  I worked for a short stint in the reserves on the USS R.A. Owens and the Lady Lex.  I was there when the movie, Midway, was filmed and got to see Charlton Heston on the base and all the old period automobiles.  I was offered a commission and the opportunity to go to college at the Navy's expense in Washington state, but foolishly turned down the offer.  Doh!!  I thoroughly enjoyed my time in service and though I did not serve in Vietname, I am considered a Vietnam Era Veteran.  I have a great deal of empathy, sympathy and respect for our servicemen and servicewomen and hope that they might glean some enjoyment from reading my stories.  Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yep, and I too am a Vietnam Era veteran although I never served in Nam. I sometimes have survivor's guilt over that as I was suppose to go to Nam and with a damn radio on my back (target practice), but I guess someone up there had other plans. But when you're twenty, you don't give much thought to all that. When you're 63, however, you think way too much.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I added a brief post to the Amazon call-out thread. I don't have any service record, but am glad to be able to offer this small measure of support by participating in Operation EBook Drop. Hopefully Logan's efforts will increase exposure to this, I sent him my Smashwords code this morning.
Elmore


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

So what's new - let me think.

Well, we have a blurb from Podiocast at this site http://www.podioracket.com/main/2009/10/13/operation-ebook-drop-needs-authors/ with al the information about Mark Coker and myself appearing on the Blog Talk Show this Thursday at 6 pm PST (9 PM EST) to talk about Operation EBook Drop. http://www.blogtalkradio.com/PodioRacket/2009/10/16/Operation-EBook-Drop-Support-Our-Troops-with-Your-Book#

THEN, we have Logan Walters of SPCPartners, Houston, TX, a former Marine who works with the Marine Special Forces, who has started a campaign at his company to buy Kindles for Special Forces Units to share within the units. The program has bought 4 already and more are on their way. AND guess what books are on those Kindles. The Authors of Operation EBook Drop.

AND, this morning Operation EBook Drop adopted the USS Oklahoma City, a submarine, and its commander is getting the word out to the Navy!!!

It's been a busy morning. Whew!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

_*Adopted by Operation EBook Drop*_
        







Thanks Jeff Hepple for getting us the photo

Ed Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

I just got a nice thank you email from Commander Thieme (USS Oklahoma City).


----------



## Anju 

AWESOME!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

If I ever thought that the simple gift of a few books to one needful reader (dare I say, a troop, because a reader is a reader) would end up with the adoption of a submarine and the loading of gift Kindles for Marine Special Forces units, I would have done it earlier. Except, it's the spontaneous act that has the best effect. There are some things that we author, but then there are things that just happen for no other reason than they were meant to be. Authors love when they are read, when we feed the hungry mind, but when those minds stand vigilant over our right to author freely and uncensored - a basic freedom not enjoyed in many places, then I say . . . let the words flood the world with the light of simple gifts from simple hearts.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Authors love when they are read, when we feed the hungry mind, but when those minds stand vigilant over our right to author freely and uncensored - a basic freedom not enjoyed in many places, then I say . . . let the words flood the world with the light of simple gifts from simple hearts.


I don't think you could say it better than that.


----------



## plumboz

JimC1946 said:


> I just got a nice thank you email from Commander Thieme (USS Oklahoma City).


As did I.

As a matter of fact, I received the thanks from Commander Thieme right before the mail brought a rejection from an agent I had sent a query to back in May. Usually getting those SAS envelopes from NYC are a bummer. But today I didn't care. It is great being a part of Operation eBook Drop!



Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And, Alan, your book is the #1 Bestseller on Smashwords, if you hadn;t niticed (go look). 

Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

Ed,

No, I hadn't looked today. Or yesterday, for that matter. How very cool is that? And a few have sold on Amazon's Kindle site today too. 

Like I said, agent rejections can't put a damper on a day like today. If the sprinkler system modifications I put in over the past three days (along with a bunch of other "well it didn't kill me, so I guess it made me stronger" backyard projects) hadn't sprung a couple of enormous, totally unexpected leaks when I gave it a second test run this evening, today would have been darned near perfect.

Just God's way of keeping me grounded, I suppose. Tomorrow morning I'll be elbow deep in sprinkler trenches. Again. Sigh.

Thanks for letting me know about the Smashwords thing!

And a big thanks to the cover artist!

Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Added 3 more authors today, including *Mojocastle Press * which is offering their entire catalog to the troops for free using an access code. Whoot!!!!

*Up to 74 authors.*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Tomorrow is the Podcast on http://www.BlogTalkRadio.com when I will join Mark Coker of Smashwords and Rhonda Carpenter of Podiorocket to discuss and take calls on Operation EBook Drop. It starts at 6 pm PST (9 pm EST).*


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Hey, Ed - I've just made a connection with Ron Lester radio, who expressed an interest after I approached him on twitter. Woo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love reading this thread, thanks to all of you for taking part in this and to Ed for starting it.  Great work!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thisin from LK Hunsaker's on-line site.

http://lkhunsaker.blogspot.com/2009/10/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook.html

Thanks LK

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This just in - in addition to Mojocastle Press, we have just set  up Noble Romance Publishing and their authors. to Operations EBook Drop, thanks to Jill Noble.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I got this very nice email from Brenda Theune today. It made my day.

sincerely,
Ricky Sides

_Thank you so much for your donation. My name is Brenda, and I'm getting a Kindle loaded up for my son, Mike, who is an Airman, stationed in Germany for the next 2 years. Your books were on my list of books I wanted for Mike, so they came as such a nice surprise! _

_The books donated by you and so many other authors will be greatly appreciated over the next few years._

_Thanks again,_
_Brenda Theune_


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Great Feedback, Ricky.

BTW, with the addition of Noble Romanace Publishing we added 48 new authors on the program, a totla of 125.

Ed Patterson


----------



## JillNoble

Thank you for giving Noble Romance Publishing the opportunity to participate, Ed. We're happy to give back to our troops! ~ Jill N. Noble, NRP, LLC


----------



## Ricky Sides

That is outstanding!


----------



## RJ Keller

Excellent news! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Did you miss the Radio show? Wll, no you didn't, because it's archived at the following link:

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/PodioRacket/2009/10/16/Operation-EBook-Drop-Support-Our-Troops-with-Your-

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks Ed! The website kept kicking me off last night.


----------



## RJ Keller

Just finished listening. AWESOME show!!!

I've decided that making WFS into an audiobook, and then making it available to troops, is an _*absolute priority*_ after hearing the host mention that a lot of the troops can't hold a reader or a book because of injuries.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just added the 30 Authors of Mojocastle Press, bringig us to 156 authors.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Working to bring on 2 more Publishing houses and their authors. (up to 158 159 now)

E Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ed you rock!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And one of the new troops signed yesterday is a webmaster in Afghanistan and isgetting the word out there n Ebook Drop. Two more authors this morning, bringing us to 161. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

We are going to have to call you the Dear Ann/Abby of books


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Edward C. Patterson said:


> And one of the new troops signed yesterday is a webmaster in Afghanistan and isgetting the word out there n Ebook Drop. Two more authors this morning, bringing us to 161.
> 
> Ed Patterson


That's excellent!

I have a young friend who will be coming back from Afghanistan in the next few days. . . . .he'll most likely go back at some point. . . .before that happens I _will_ make sure he has a Kindle and knows where to get books!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Great Ann.

AND

Joining the authors participatnts is *All Romance eBooks * & *OmniLit.com*, courtesy of Cat Johnson, editor. As their authors ome on board, I'll list them in the OP. I have another Publisher interested also.

Ed Patterson
"Who needs a hammock when you can have God's caring hands?"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just recieved this from Logan Walters, a recipient of eBooks on the program and decided to post it here so visitors to this thread can see the effect that boo Drop has when married with other new eBook charitable progams:

"Dear Friends,

First, I want to thank each of you for your responses to Ed's e-mail. I have received almost 60 responses from authors of e-books offering coupons or copies of your book by other means for this project. Since many authors have submitted multiple books, I am confident we have a library of over 150 books to provide to soldiers in the Army Special Forces.

I also wanted to tell you a little more about our program. Kindle SF has been organized to provide Kindles to soldiers in the Army Special Forces. These soldiers typically deploy for 6-8 months at a time, often to very remote areas, and then are supposed to come home for 7-12 months. Unfortunately those periods at home have gotten shorter and shorter, and I know of one team that will be deployed for over 6 months and has already gotten orders that they will redeploy after only 6 months at home. Many have families and children, and are effectively on perpetual deployments, even if they come home briefly.

We will buy new Kindles, preload them with your books, as well as current issues of newspapers and magazines, and send them to Special Forces teams serving overseas. Even if we put 200 books on the Kindles, with a 1,500 book capacity, there will be plenty of room for the soldiers to personalize their Kindles.

The Kindles we are buying are the new Kindle 2 versions, with international wireless capabilities and each comes with a sand/splash cover to protect them from the elements. We have purchased 4 to date, and plan to test these in the field through a pre-identified team that will give us feedback on this project. Assuming the project is deemed viable based on the initial feedback, we will seek to purchase a Kindle for each member of that team (13 total) and then move on to the next team, and the next, and the next...

Some of the advantages of this program are evident, but to list a few of the benefits:
- 1,500 book capacity so soldiers can take as many books as they would like for long deployments
- Long battery life allows for days/weeks of wireless reading before recharge is needed (soldiers will have access to power sources to recharge in the field)
- New international wireless capabilities allow soldiers to download current issues of newspapers and magazines when they pass through a base or other area with wireless internet instead of getting these periodicals weeks after their issue
- Very small size, and replaceable if broken
- Many soldiers work on additional degrees or other coursework in the field, and if books are available in e-book format they could be downloaded too
- Individual ownership of the Kindle will allow for personalization of the Kindles while soldiers are home between deployments
- Improved morale as teams get Kindles and know that folks at home are thinking of them every day

To outfit every team would be alot of money, so we are going to work to get both individual donations and corporate sponsorships or matching donations, plus hopefully some help from Amazon. To the extent any of you know companies or individuals who would like to help, please send them this e-mail.

The program started only a week or so ago, so we are getting set up as a 501(c)3 non-profit organization, have set up this e-mail and reserved a Twitter account (KindleSF) and are beginning work on a website. As I stated before, we have 4 Kindles ordered through the generosity of a small group of donors, and now have a large number of e-books that will be pre-loaded onto those Kindles before they are sent out, thanks to each one of you. Each Kindle will go with a cover letter and all of your names and e-mail addresses, so they recipients are aware of your willingness to share your hard work for free and your appreciation of their efforts.

I want to thank all of you for your generosity and quick responses. I wish I could thank each of you personally, but the e-mails are coming in faster than I can respond - a great problem to have.

Special thanks also go out to Mark Coker, Bill Kendrick, and Ed Patterson, who I contacted after coming up with this idea and initially reading about Operation E-Book. They have made, and have committed to continuing to make efforts to help me with this project.

I know that each of you feel the same way I do. This is just one small effort to thank those men and women who put their lives on the line to protect our freedom every day.

Please feel free to contact me anytime with questions, comments, or suggestions.

Best regards,
Logan M. Walters"
*
ECP*​


----------



## JimC1946

This is really awesome the way it's picked up steam. Thanks again to Ed for spearheading this.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

mine [email protected]

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No. We have kept it informat and grass roots, with no website. I've used the Smashwords blog for the official details, but each author has set up thir own blog, web announcement, twitter tweets and Mojocastle Press is working on a banner for all authors to post on their websites, blogsites, networks etc, showing that they are participating. Eventually I may create a website (I was a webmaster), but remember this started rom one simple gift and I believe our success can be attibted to the informal structure of it - everyone pitching in without formality. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## BTackitt

Ed, I think the time may be at hand to send information about Operation Book Drop to Dear Abby/Dear Margo (Dear Margo can be found easily @ Wowowow.com- She is Ann Landers' daughter)
Dear Abby is ALWAYS ready to support anything to help our troops overseas. and the only way to get better publicity is through Oprah.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I believe that none of the authors in the program will stop anyone from reporting us to Oprah Winfrey. We'd plead "guilty as chared."  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I can make room in my schedule for appearances on highly-ranked television shows if necessary.
Just to help the troops, of course


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hey, I'd do the Craig Fergusen show for a nickel.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Every time I catch up on this thread - I get all teary eyed -


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Glad to accomodate.   Just added two more authors to the pot - one is a Kindleboard member (Carolyn Kephart). Yeah!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hey, I'd do the Craig Fergusen show for a nickel.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I love the Late Late Show. I used the "Email Craig" option on their web site to send him a note about Operation EBook Drop - he supports the USO, maybe he will plug us!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wooonderful! I like Craig and could listen to Scottish accent (I say that because I can't spell brogue [SP]) for hours.

Ed Patterson

(another author added )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

same here.  

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Notice Betsy, I put Operation EBook Drop in my siggy, as per your suggestion.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Authors:

Some authors have been posting with their books aricles and blogs that their book is now available on Oepration EBook Drop for the troops. GREAT IDEA!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides

I put this on my website start up page a few days ago:

_I'm very proud to announce that this author is a contributing member to Operation Bookdrop.   _

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13352.0.html


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's how Cleo Dunnit posted Operation EBook with her book.

http://cleodunnit.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this post with audio from Rhonda Carpenter.

http://lifefirst.com/gotinsight/2009/10/18/coincidence-i-think-not-2/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

OED author Yale Jaffe will be interviewed on Tuesday 10/20 @ 8:30 AM CST on Chicago radio station 1530 AM.  Simulcast and show archive on www.radiochicagoland.com. He said he's mentioning Operation EBook Drop. yeah Yale. And I asked him to shout it loud enough for Oprah to hear him.

Ed Patterson


----------



## BTackitt

I haven't needed any new books lately, but thanks to Ed's list on the first page of this, I know which authors I will be browsing next time I go looking.


----------



## KLBrady

Good News!

I'm not sure if I shared this previously but I work for SAIC which is a defense contractor. Anyway, they have a feature on their Web site called [email protected] on which I will be featured and I discuss the OED program. It will be accessible to SAICs 44K+ employees via our intranet many of whom are deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan (and perhaps the general public via the Internet, not sure).  I'm hoping this will provide some extra visibility and participants into the program. We'll see how it goes. It was worth a shot and didn't cost a cent.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

KL Brady:

That's wonderful. 

Thanks
Ed Patterson
Support Operation EBook Drop
(Can't wait until we get the banner that Mojocastle's team is making for us)


----------



## sierra09

This is a wonderful idea and I'm thrilled to be able to help out. I also love the idea of placing it in our blogs, which I hopefully did at: http://abooklover-sierra.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop.html


----------



## daveconifer

As soon as read through this thread and figure out how to contribute, I will.  I have two Kindle books about high school wrestlers.  They say well over half of the troops competed as wrestlers at some point so maybe they'll enjoy.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

An article in the Examiner on Operation eBook Authors on Twitter by Holly Christine.

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-15202-Pittsburgh-Books-Examiner~y2009m10d20-Authors-of-Operation-eBook-Drop-on-Twitter

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I received a request this morning from a CAPM in Guantanamo Bay who will be coming onto the program as a troop and who is spreading the word at Gitmo about Operation EBook Drop.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guernsey

I just came across this thread today, and I too am a grateful military mom and mother-in-law. I have a son in Iraq, a daughter-in-law who deploys soon, and a son in the Marines who will likely be sent somewhere before long. I bought a Kindle for my deployed son this summer and I just learned my DIL bought two for her and my other son.

I know already that the K2 has been a godsend for my deployed son. He's a voracious reader, and when he has time, he loves reading on his Kindle. I have sent him books on a disc that he's able to upload to his computer and then onto his K2.

I jumped from p. 1 to p. 14 so I have to go back and read all the postings, but I wanted to post my heartfelt thanks to all the authors who are offering their books, to the troops who are assisting and getting word out, and to KindleBoards for offering this great forum for Kindle users.

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

On behalf of the authors of Operation EBook Drop, I sent you a PM invitation for you and your family to "come on board."

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just revised the authors particiption count to 171. And the Guantanamo Bay troop has been signed up nd is live to receive coupons.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

I got your PM, Ed and sent the link and coupon.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Great. It's been a busy day today - several new troops in the queue and a few authors preparing books for Sashwords.

Ed patterson


----------



## Guernsey

My DIL and I posted links to this thread and the Smashwords 9-11-2009 article on our Facebook pages. I also sent info to my son who is deployed. We are trying to help spread the word of what you wonderful authors are doing!

If anyone who reads this is thinking of buying a Kindle for a deployed loved one, today I discovered that Harvey turned some of my posts from this summer into a blog article on sending a Kindle to Iraq. You can read it at:

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/07/a-kindle-heads-to-iraq/

The accessories I selected were the result of lots of good advice I received from fellow KB members.

--Shelley


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A welcome to 

the The Authors of Katarr Kanticles Press
============================
JC Montgomery
Kate Smith
Kiya Stronghold
G L Drummond
Damian Herde

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## rndballref

Ed, on Tuesday of this week I was interviewed on a Chicago radio show about my novel Advantage Disadvantage.  During the conversation on air, I was able to talk about Operation Ebook Drop.  

You can listen at radiochicagoland.com.

Yale R Jaffe
Proud Participant, Operation Ebook Drop


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a Kindleboards link.

www.radiochicagoland.com

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

K. Raven Rozier, participating author send me this informative article on Military Book clubs:

http://www.usatoday.com/news/military/2009-10-20-idle-troops-iraq_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just added author # 175 (that's a nice sounding nmber)  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Just added author # 175 (that's a nice sounding nmber)
> 
> Ed Patterson


YAY!!!!!  Some awesome authors on here!


----------



## plumboz

Another Troop Coupon redeemed today! I like sales, but there is something special about seeing those Troop Coupons being used.

I'm sending out Press Releases locally and a couple of notes to media people who used to shop at the store I managed for twenty years. I hope other authors are having better luck getting their local media to respond, because the ones in Phoenix are being poops.

Alan

Oops, just checked again and another Troop Coupon redeemed! I hope our men and women in uniform get a kick out of *Boomerang*.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And like a Boomerang, Alen, your act of kindness shall return to you ten fold.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ldenglish

plumboz said:


> Another Troop Coupon redeemed today! I like sales, but there is something special about seeing those I hope other authors are having better luck getting their local media to respond, because the ones in Phoenix are being poops.


I'm not having any luck either, Alan. After constantly nagging our local columnist, he finally told me the topic did not fit with anything he was writing and he'd pass it along to his associate in the next county, and _perhaps_ he could use it. I was really p***d because Hill AFB is a huge presence here in Utah, so are military retirees, and many of those families have troops deployed overseas. I am now going to write Letters to the Editor about OPEB.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Most major bases have base newspapers. . . .if you contact them, especially on bases where groups are routinely being deployed, you might have better luck getting a article in.  Also, contact the Morale Welfare and Recreation folks and/or the Family Services Center as their whole mission is to keep the troops and their families healthy and happy.


----------



## ldenglish

Thanks Ann. Our local paper produces the base newspaper, and has total control over what's printed therein, so I don't know if that would work, but I will contact MWR and Family Services by phone. Thanks for steering me in the right direction!

Linda.


----------



## BrassMan

I just emailed the editor of the local paper. They print papers for several area towns. I'm pretty sure they'll run a notice about us and also probably put links in their website. Most of the local churches have picture boards of their members overseas....

I'll stay on this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ldenglish said:


> Thanks Ann. Our local paper produces the base newspaper, and has total control over what's printed therein, so I don't know if that would work,
> 
> Linda.


I'd double check that. . . . .it's possible that the local paper is just the printer. At the least, it must have a separate editorial team because what's of interest on the base would not be the same as what is of interest off the base and vice versa. Bet the MWR or Fam Svcs people can point you in the right direction for that as well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm glad that evertone is pitching in with publicity. My leads into the military have fallen on deaf ears . . . so far, and I'm so tied up with keeping what we have going, I haven't been able to do a full press assault for publicity. However, with 175 authors all plugging their networks and blogs and papers and connections --- and Kindlebord members etting the word out to troops and neighbors and churches and their own orgnizations, we have had steady growth. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

Ed, please don't wear yourself out. You're shouldering so much of the load as it is, but you need a break sometimes too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well I took one today. Besides my schduled bumps, I did no promoting except for Operaation EBook Drop.


Spoiler



This was to celebrate the act that my sales streak is now 288 days long - since March 5th - and yesterday I had 28 new readers come on board.


 After nearly two years of daily writing and promoting, I decided to take one day off. But, in the words of Margaret Mitchell - "Tomorrow is another day." 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

It's a good start to the day when I check my e-mail and find one from Smashwords, indicating another troop has downloaded my novel for free. I encourage any author not yet participating in this worthwhile project to jump on the bandwagon, or rather troop transport!
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

I just wish I could do something.  I am thinking about going through the intro posts and PMing all those who say they are deployed somewhere, or their wifes or mothers, and sending a link to this thread.  Perhaps some of our own members are not reading KBs right now.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

True. Although the post has been up for over a month, I just herd from a seasoned member who has family deplyed and who just ripped over it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just got a peek at the Operation EBook Logo designed and contributed by Mojocaslte Press and I like it. It is getting some last minute touches and when it clers the artist's okay, I'll send all participating authors a copy for your use, and will post it here and there and everywhere. I will also create a simple, one page information sheet on the web that can be linked to from this logo. How does that sound, folks. Sound off!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides

Sounds fine to me sir.


----------



## sierra09

Sounds good to me, Ed.


----------



## kellyabell

Ed,
Just wanted to say YOU ROCK!  You an all the supporters on this thread.  Thanks for what you are doing for our troops.


----------



## ldenglish

You're a real darling, Ed. I think that sounds great.


----------



## BrassMan

Sounds good to me. I've been wishing for a central website with links to all the books...but then I've been wishing for peace in the world, too....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, that's not what I'm making. Snashwords may be able to handle that request in time. The webpage will just have what we are and how to sign up. I beleive, and someone can contradict me if they want, that each author's direct contact with the troop is beneficial to both the troop and the author. One, you get feedback and two, how many readers have a direct pipeline to an author that they've read. Wow. I wish I could have emailed King after The Dark Tower and had him say, "glad you liked it." A central website is so . . . cold. IMHO

Ed Patterson


----------



## BrassMan

You have a point, but I'm thinking of G.I. Joe, wherever he or she is, getting 175 emails from authors he or she has never heard of. I was one of those guys once. Too much information, I'd have thought....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

But it is pretty cool to get a message from an author of a book you've received...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

yeah. . . .and those deployed folks are generally happy with any sort of contact with the sane part of the world.  So as long as it's not overboard or stalkerish, I think they'd probably really appreciate it.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Good point BrassMan. I've thought of that a bit myself. I know I'd be overwhelmed by the sheer volume of emails. 

But what else can we do? There is no central location to which we can direct the troops that contains all the information. That would require a fairly complex website. You'd need an introductory page, a page that listed the books available in the program, and a page with expanded info for each book available. You'd also need a page to download those books, and a page with personal contact info for the authors if we are to interact with the troops at all. 

Then there would be the potential for abuse of the system. None of us mind what we are doing to help the troops, but think of the potential abuse a full blown website would be exposed to on a daily basis.

Oh it could be done, but it would be a huge undertaking.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And we are 175 authors, but the Publishing Pres members are handling their stuff away from Smashwords and are sending single emails representing their stable of authors. Mark Coker at Smashwords wuld like to broker something with a Military website. Which would e=be great, but I've been in the militay and with security (as it should be) that ain't gonna be easy. Until then - BTW, the welcome letter to the troops tells them that they will be receiving individual emails from the authors. If there is an overburden, they can remove themself from the list.

Ed Patterson


----------



## BrassMan

Ricky Sides said:


> But what else can we do?


Exactly. I don't know. A common website truly would be a huge undertaking. No doubt some will be pleased with all the emails. Others might not be. But it's still worth doing.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well we had a family of Troops join today and an Officer stationed in Mannheim whose wife has connections to Famliy Services, so we continue to make strides. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Kent Andersen:

http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2009/09/14/operation-ebook-drop-indie-authors-helping-soldiers/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Susan Helene Gottfried:

http://westofmars.com/2009/10/13/susans-book-talk-operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Remember authors to post your feedbackfrom the troops here for all to see. Snymore pictures?

Also remember you have an Amazon OED promotional thread that I created for y'all (excluding me - I get enough promotion, and it's against the Amazon rule to create a thread to promot your own books anyway . . . but it's there for you).

http://tinyurl.com/ygk8u5o

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi Ed,

I, too, thank-you for starting this wonderful initiative through your generosity of spirit (& books!).

I got the e-mail this week that *OmniLit,* which carries copies of *Secret of the Sands*, is also participating - yaay!! I have signed up to donate copies of the book. I would be happy to just make them available to whomever on the list would like to read them... 

Seeing how books can help make the world a little nicer place is really a blessing...

_*Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands*_


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Rai, my friend and buddy. I didn't realize that your were an OED author because I haven't received the OmnLit list of names, but I'm adding you to the list on the OP here and out on the Amazon thread and over at ebookgab. I you don;t have the troop list, let me know. ([email protected]) or over at the Shameless.

Thanks for your support.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi Ed,

Aw, thank-you so much for the warm welcome!! You sure are a shining light in the world! 

Secret of the Sands was only recently added to the OmniLit catalogue through Leslie at Bristlecone (such an awesome lady!) It was such great news that we could join Operation eBook. I am just waiting for the 'codes' I think. I think that the list is available through OmniLit, I would imagine that their list & yours would be the same...?

Is it possible to just make the titles available & whoever wants them can just grab one of the coupons for it, rather than contacting a particular soldier? I am more than happy to have personal communication with them, I just don't want to presume someone might want to read the book, if they really don't (did I mention I'm kinda shy, too?!)...what are your thoughts?

Here's my e-mail: [email protected]

By the way, I just found the Twitter site that was mentioned was reserved for this (KindleSF), no activity there yet (I understand the website is just in development), but I am their first follower, none-the-less 
Here it is:

http://twitter.com/KindleSF

Rai

P.S. Is there anyway to track these discussions with an e-mail notification?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Rai. nd yes, you can track these threads with the noticiation check mark  in Other Options. As for leslie, what I can say. Leslie is a pioneer for Indies with Bristlecone. A real class act, as everyone at Kindleboards already knows.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Cat Johnson, editor of allRomance eBooks, one our our Operation eBook Drop Publsihers.

http://tillygreene.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## WestofMars

Edward C. Patterson said:


> From Susan Helene Gottfried:
> 
> http://westofmars.com/2009/10/13/susans-book-talk-operation-ebook-drop/
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ahh, Ed, you did see it. I meant to send you the link and then got overwhelmed with other things, per usual.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My GoogleAlert fills my email box daily with everyone's network posting on OED.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, Mark Coker at Smashwords sent out a letter about Barnes & Noble and Sony (good stuff) to all Smashwords authors. He also included Operation eBook Drop in it. As a result, I have a big queue of new authors to processed when I get home from work tonight. Great going Mark!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to the 5 new authors I just added to the list. Yeah!!!! We are now 181 participating authors.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Whoops! 5 more! And some more on deck - but I think I'll eat my dinner first.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Whoops! 5 more! And some more on deck - but I think I'll eat my dinner first.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Almost 200 - outstanding!

Nice logo, too. Just saw it in mah email.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Thank you Stephanie Kelsey, the editor-in-chief of Mojocastle Press, who design team has donated our NEW LOGO*.​
*From the Imagination and Graphic Artistry of K.A. M'Lady & P.M. Dittman*







Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

AWESOME LOGO


----------



## sierra09

Great logo, Ed. Made a new page on my website for it with the links to the smashwords blog and to this thread. Wish I got more traffic but every once in awhile someone pops in.  I'm not the greatest at making these things so I hope it does the program justice. http://sierra-rose-books.webs.com/operationebookdrop.htm


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Nice. I put it on mine also

http://www.dancaster.com

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Hi, y'all.  Magnolia Belle (Belle) here from Smashwords.  I just set up everything this evening with coupons and then sent out emails to Ed's list of people.  I am so excited to be a part of this!  I know there are still some kinks to work out, but what a grand adventure, huh?

Looking forward to meeting you all.

Belle
www.blackwolfbooks.com


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there Belle,

You're right it is exciting. I find it especially exciting when I hear from the troops

Welcome aboard and welcome to the community.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## plumboz

Ed,

I don't know if this is a duplication of something you are already trying, but I sent a note to the USO a few days ago just through their "contact us" thingie on their website.

_I am one of the many authors participating in a program designed to get free ebooks to troops stationed overseas. It is called Operation eBook Drop and it was started after a chance encounter on a Kindle message board between an author and a serviceman who uses a Kindle ebook reader. Now there are over 170 writers and several publisher involved as well as Smashwords.com, the leading website for mulit-format ebook publishing.

You may have already heard from other writers who are part of this attempt to offer our thanks to our troops. I simply wanted to add my voice in hopes that the USO will assist us in getting the word out so more troops can sign up for their own free ebooks. There are a lot of authors representing a wide variety of subject matter and interests. One thing we share is a desire to be part of supporting our men and women stationed far from home.

Thanks,
Alan Hutcheson
author of the comic novel Boomerang_

And just got this reply. I hope somebody there can assist with spread the word.

_Dear Mr. Hutcheson,

We have forwarded your message to the appropriate individual inside the USO to be addressed. You should receive a response directly from that individual directly.

Sincerely,

Ann Sagle

Senior Manager Donor Services
_

The logo is terrific. Soon as I have a chance (these things take me a while) I will try to get it incorporated into my blog.

Best to all,
Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Alan. My email went over to the Appropriate person to handle this seven weeks ago.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides

Outstanding effort Alan.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Lunch time - - - - added 4  5 more NEW authors (there a few more in the wings) = 195 196.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ldenglish

Finally got this onto my website.

http://members.tripod.com/linda_english/lindawelchsworlds/id17.html


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Love it.

ECP


----------



## BTackitt

How many total troops signed up now Ed?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Forty-two (but some of these are multi distributions, like our submarine and the Marine Special Forces).

Ed Patterson


----------



## KA MLady

Hi Ed - I just wanted to stop in (now that I figured out how to use this thing...) and thank you for all that you are doing and for giving me and my sister the opportunity to be a part of something so inspiring, beautiful and amazing.  

I have a 17 y/o who is highly considering enlisting after highschool (which worries the hell out of this mom) but there is nothing that instills a greater sense of pride either.

Blessings to you and our troops.  May the angels watch over all of you. ~ K.

K.A. M'Lady


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

K A M'Lady

Thank you for your beautiful artwork and donating your time to designing our logo. 

     

Ed atterson


----------



## KA MLady

A small offering considering.  You need anything - just holler.  

Always my best ~ K.


Too often we underestimate the power of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear, an honest compliment, or the smallest act of caring, all of which have the potential to turn a life around. 
Leo Buscaglia


----------



## Belle

I talked about it on FaceBook and it's getting some positive response. Is it alright if I post your email addy, Ed, for military and/or authors to get in touch with you? (Though I'm not sure how you'd verify military).

Please let me know.

Belle

PS I scaled down the logo to fit on my web page using Adobe CS3 (so the letters don't get fuzzy). If anyone needs a smaller logo, please let me know.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes, Belle - my email address is fine to give out or else we can't get the troops in. The downsize is I get a dozen ADs for Viagra every day, but at my age, that can't be all bad.    

The logo I gave out was already reduced. The original is a high resolution print file (CMYK). I translated it to RGB and reduced it to /16th of its orginal (which made it big still). It' great to start with a highRes print file. You can do som much with it. (I'm a certified Photshopper from when I was Dun & Bradstreet RMS's webmaster).

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Thank you, Ed.  I FB'd and tweeted.  Hope it brings in some folks.


----------



## Belle

I just had a soldier's wife tell me she requested the 'code' for her husband from you, Ed. (He's being deployed in a day or two).  Would that be possible?  Instead of having a code for each title of each author and having the reader become inundated with emails, what if the participating Smashwords titles had ONE code?  There could be an icon beside them so the soldier would know it's free to him/her and they could peruse their choices according to genre, etc.  The author could have control of how long the coupon lived.

I'm just throwing this out there (like it hasn't already been discussed).


----------



## sierra09

I'm sure Ed would have more details to explain it but unless Smashwords was willing to set-up a page just for those in the program and rewrite their codes or something I don't think that can be done since each code is generated per story. Anything else would confuse Smashwords system and other technical things.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sorry to say (or glad to say), there's no single coupon to access, and that's because every author is responsible or their own books. They can ignore a request if they want, or they can ofer all their books, some of their books, one of their books and add books in the future. That's not my business. My business is to assure that each author has the opportunity to provide the troops with their eBooks and the troops can respond back with feedback. If some company comes along and streamlines a system whereby one oupon or one access get the troops access to all the boks, I'm sure that there might be one or two books only. In my humble opinion, this is the est way to handle it. Happy troops, happy authors. I'm am posiive that his could be over engineered into oblivion, only because I have seen many a good effort get organized into dust. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just set up 2 new Troops. And I mispoke earlier on the count. Including the Marine Special Forces Program and the USS Oklahoma City, we have *50* troops signed up. Math is not my srong suit. I write novels. hat do you want from me? 

Also received an urgent call from Operation desert Swap (for DTB) for 10 more authors (or non-authors also). For anyone interested in helping them out (I shipped The Jade Owl to my adopted troop last Friday), here's the website. You can contact the leader there.

http://operationdesertswap.webs.com/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Richard Turner

http://richardturner52.com/2009/10/27/supporting-our-troops-with-free-books-operation-ebook-drop/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Belle

Ed and Sierra - thanks for 'splaining things to me.    

Richard's blog is good, too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just received this from MasterSergeant Jeff Stack, Weather Loadmaster with the 53rd Weather Reconnaissance Squadron "Hurricane Hunters" a group that's deployed outside the US every month.

"Hi,
Wow, this is incredible, I am amazed at the response. Thank you sooo much. I will slowly respond to all of the emails that I have gotten from all of the authors. Some of them were personalized, which is awesome. Thank you sooo much. This will definitely pass the time.
Jeff"

I expect this entire squadron will be hooked onto Operation EBook Drop soon

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anne Frasier

please add my name to list.  i uploaded my book to Smashwords.  Sorry, for being obtuse.  The threads are all so long -- do I sent the coupon code to someone, or are you just making a list of authors and email addresses for soldiers to contact?


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Anne Frasier said:


> please add my name to list. i uploaded my book to Smashwords. Sorry, for being obtuse. The threads are all so long -- do I sent the coupon code to someone, or are you just making a list of authors and email addresses for soldiers to contact?


Anne, just send Ed Patterson an e-mail ( edwpat at att.net ) and he will send you the list of troops that you can then send your coupon code to. Then Ed will send you any new troops as they sign up.


----------



## Anne Frasier

Elmore Hammes said:


> Anne, just send Ed Patterson an e-mail ( edwpat at att.net ) and he will send you the list of troops that you can then send your coupon code to. Then Ed will send you any new troops as they sign up.


done! thank you!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome for Vanilla Heart Publishing to Operation EBook Drop (24 authors) - 2 are participating so far, but others shall be joining.*

*Folks, we are now at
201
participating authors*​
Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

I got a nice reply today from one of the addresses and thought I'd share it here:

_"Hi-

Thank you so much for your generous donation to Operation EBook Drop. I am in the process of getting a Kindle ready for my son, Mike, who is an Airman, stationed in Germany for the next 2 years. I know your book and those of the other authors who have been so generous, will give him many enjoyable hours. Thank you for your support of the troops.

Brenda Theune"_

Also, I have a question, Ed. Today, I had to reupload my file to Smashwords(I just realized the PDF version was in 5.5x8.5 size instead of letter and wasn't sure if it would make a difference) and I wanted to ask if that would hurt anything. Everything still seems good so I'm hoping I didn't mess things up.


----------



## Belle

I got up late today and WOW - I've already 'sold' 8 copies.  This is just too much fun!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Nope Sierra. As long as you didn't "unpublish" your book on Smashwords, your coupins stay in place until they expire.

It's good to hear that all the authors are getting "hits" on their books from the troops. One author, Mike Monahan's book Barracuda has garnered 70 hits. Stunning.

And while I'm here:

*202*​Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to let you know that since we are very much a grassroots sort of program, I decided to try to get the word out in a way that seems to match that spirit. Local news media have not been interested, but I thought, why not get in touch with local churches? And so that is what I am doing. I'm no good at figuring out mass mailings, so it's very much a one at a time sort of thing, but I just started this evening, (I'm missing the Phoenix Suns first game!) and I'll keep plugging away until somebody tells me to stop bothering them. The email I am sending out is a bit long to post here, but essentially it describes Operation eBook Drop, tells about how it began, and offers links on how to find out more and sign up. We'll see if this works, but I did get one really hopeful sign: right after I sent the latest one out and before I came over here, I checked my Smashwords account and another Troop Coupon had just been redeemed! I'll take that as a good omen.

Best to all,
Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, as long as the Holy Water doesn't boil at the sound of my name, everyone is welcome to move this along to get participants as long as the information provided sticks to the Smashword blurb, which is my agreement with Mark Coker.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## MAGreen

Wow, I missed so much while I was moving! This is fantastic Ed! I am now in Okinawa on a Marine base and I have just started to get involved with some of the activities around here. As soon as I figure out who I should be talking to, I will spread the word about this wonderful program! Has anyone made fliers for places like libraries yet? I have no talent with that kind of thing, but I know many of you do.


----------



## BrassMan

No flyers in libraries, but I have written many on my email list with an explanation of and links to Operation E-Book Drop, and suggested they pass it on at church and so forth. The churches I know of near me all follow their deployed family members (and they all have some).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*201*
*204*​
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*201* *204*
*207*
*208*​Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Looks like this train just keeps building steam!!

I want to share emails with you that I received today. The first is from Brenda, whose son is in Germany. (She wrote to every author the other day and I sent her a personal note yesterday.)

_Hi, Belle-
Yes, I've been trying to send a bit of a thank you to all the authors who donate books. I started it back when there were only a few authors. These days I wonder what I got myself into!

I'm leaving for Germany in 10 days to give Mike his Kindle as an early Christmas present. This will be his second Christmas in a row away from home, so I wanted to get over there to have our own little holiday together. I can't believe I'm going to be able to present him with a library of over 800 books on it that he can carry around with him is incredible! As a firefighter, he has long down periods, and he would much rather read than watch movies or play video games.

Anyway, thanks again for the books. They look great!

Brenda_

The second is from a soldier's wife, Danni. He is being deployed today.

_I passed the info on operation ebook on to a bunch of peeps that are/were leaving - I know Tim got over 40 emails with coupons for books - he was excited b/c adding books to his bags was a pain and he needs something to read.

Thanks so much for the info on this and for participating.

Danni_


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this on Marva Dasef's Dasef Central

http://mgddasef.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

Just received a nice thank you note from Jeff Stack, one of our heroes in the air.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from Rai Aren:

http://secretofthesands.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop-authors-join-in.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ad this from Pat and James C. Taylor

http://onthewingsofthewind.com/2009/10/28/operation-ebook-drop-free-books-for-troops/

BTW: I had an email from a potential author who said they heard about Operation EBook Drop NOT online, but from their teacher in a writing class. You know we're sailing out there when word leaves the Internet and winds up as a class assignment. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from LK Hunsaker:

http://lkhunsaker.blogspot.com/2009/10/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook.html

(I got a million of these . . . )

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

and From Rebecca Vickery

http://rebeccajvickery.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

eXcessica has join our ranks of Publishers with access to over 100 books. Thank you, Molly Wens. I'll add authors names as they come forward.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This was recevied from Logan Walters at eBook Readers for Special Forces:

"Dear Friends,


I wanted to pass along an update on how things are going with our program.  First, after talking with a few folks, including the lawyers that are setting up the 501(c)(3), we are going to rename the effort without the word Kindle included.  The name for now is E-Readers for Special Forces, but I am definitely open to suggestions.  We want to keep the term "Special Forces" in the name, but are otherwise open to any creative ideas.  We are moving away from the word Kindle because (1) Amazon could get angry with us for using the name, and (2) a number of e-readers are starting to hit the market that we may want to use in the future.  


We sent out our first 4 kindles this week, loaded with over 100 books thanks to the efforts all of you who are participating in Operation E-Book Drop.  I am still receiving e-mails and will continue to download your books so that they can be used in future Kindles.  With each Kindle, I am sending a list that includes all the authors who are participating in Operation E-Book Drop and providing your names and e-mail addresses (but not coupon codes) so that soldiers can reach out directly to you.  Although I wish each of you could receive a personal e-mail, there are over 100 authors participating in the program and so far only 4 soldiers.  However, as time goes on and we provide more e-readers, hopefully many of you will receive personal e-mails.


It will take around 2 weeks for the soldiers to get the Kindles and start using them.  We have asked for feedback from the initial group, and will wait for that before making a bigger push and raising funds and purchasing more Kindles.  In the interim we are setting up the legal non-profit and the website.  Provided the initial feedback is positive, we will then go to several corporate sponsors for larger contributions and to provide matching donations to increase the value of individual contributions.  In addition, we will try to get Amazon.com to give us some sort of discount to make our raised $$ go further.


Things are moving forward.  I appreciate each of you and your willingness to provide free books, as this significantly enhances the value of each Kindle we send over.  Please let me know if you have any questions, thoughts or suggestions.


Best regards,
Logan Walters"

====================
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from Glenn Thater:

http://glenngthater.wordpress.com/2009/10/31/operation-ebook-drop-glenn-g-thater-a-proud-participant/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*209*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And here's a thank you letter that went up online sent to Jock Stewart

http://blogevolve.com/operation-ebook-drop-sends-books-to-our-troops

Also, I was told that the students in Creative writing classes are discussing Operation EBook Drop. Wow. From a chance encounter online between 2 human beings to classroom discussion topic in 8 weeks. Now Oprah, isn't that a story for yer? 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gee, I went out to the Ballet and when I came back, another author joined.

*210*​
Ed Patterson

PS: I also heard from operation desert Swap that we got our 83 participants and that all of the adopted troops in the unit have been shipped books (care packages soon). I sent a little glowing green bird to Iraq. I say - BRAVO, Operation Desert Swap.


----------



## Jeff

If you are an author who is precluded from using Smashwords by your publisher or for other reasons and you want to participate in this worthy program, I may have a solution. Please contact me by PM or email.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from Sandy Nicks:

http://sandynicks.com/Blog/index.php/archives/110

Sandy is a Vanilla Heart author.

BTW, I just set-up a new Troop who is being deployed in February, actually his wife is preparing a Kindle for him. She heard about Operation eBook Drop over the Army Wives Network. Kewl!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  So apparently the NFL on Fox guys are broadcasting next Sunday from Afghanistan. . . .maybe you should contact them for some publicity. . . . .just a thought; no idea if it's even practical.


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. So apparently the NFL on Fox guys are broadcasting next Sunday from Afghanistan. . . .maybe you should contact them for some publicity. . . . .just a thought; no idea if it's even practical.


That's a terrific idea. We should all send them email.


----------



## sierra09

I just got that troop information a little bit ago and sent my e-mail. I think it's great that information on this is going out through so many networks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Stephen Colbert is also a HUGE supporter of the troops. . . . . . Actually, most of the talk show types will likely be drawing attention to troop support for Veterans day. . . . if it was me I'd contact Ellen, Oprah, Bonnie, Jay, Dave, Conan, etc. . . . .via their websites. . . . .can't hurt!  Maybe even Dr. Phil!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I might need Dr. Phil soon   Ellen would be my best bet.    

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I might need Dr. Phil soon


I might need to buy a television to know who all those people are.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, it's hard to count the number of troops we're affecting folks, because sometimes they are a point of light - like Sgt Andre Bosier, who was just set up this afternoon on the program. Our gift touched him and his barrack mates. He's in Aghanistan and he writes:

"Edward,

Thanks so much for the response and the 68 or so emails that i have
just recieved. As you know receiving response from the Home land is
alway a treat.

The guys here that i have also included in the program are so excited.
Some of them have the electronic reading devices. This is so cool!!
Thanks for doing this!

Keep supporting and Godspeed!!

Andre..."

Every time I think about the amount of emails sent, I remember what mail call was like for me back in 1966-68 when I was overseas (in Germany). I have a huge box of all my mail still, and my Mom (rest her soul) saved every piece I sent home. It's an amazing momento for a sixty-three year old looking back to when he was twenty. "receiving response from the Home land is always a treat," says Sgt Bosier. Good bless them all.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Vanilla heart Publishing, editor-in-chief Kimberlee Williams. Not only has 6 of their authors come on board, but Kimberlee Williams is offering Vanilla Heart's 2 Anthologies to the troops as well.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, it's lunch hour and I just had a London Broil Sandwich, string cheese, a container of Activia (the choice of all sextogenarians), a Diet Coke and . . .

_*ADDED 6  7 NEW AUTHORS FROM VANILLA HEART PUBLISHING. YEAH!*_

*216 217 participating authors and over 50 Troop Points of Light*​
Ed Patterson​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from Lillie Ammann

http://lillieammann.com/2009/11/02/operaton-ebook-drop-free-books-for-deployed-soldiers/

Ed Patterson

PS: I'm giving a British journalist an inteview on Operation eBook Drop. He approached me.


----------



## ldenglish

I received this from Jeff Stack in response to the coupon I sent on October 27:

*Hi,
I apologize for not responding quicker, I was a little overwhelmed with all of the email responses, that is a good thing though. Thank you very much for sending me a coupon for your book. I do appreciate it, and look forward to reading it soon.
Thank you again for your kind thoughts,
Jeff"*

That is so sweet!


----------



## sjc

You make me want to be an author.  I am so impressed by everyone's efforts.  It's a wonderful thing you are doing.  I commend and admire you.  I have a relative serving...you can't imagine what he has seen.  These men and women will never be the same; it's a sad reality.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you from all of us sjc. The act was simple - just one author giving one soldier books. Now it is a host of authors providing an eLibrary to the defenders of our freedoms - but it is still the one simple act. My Grandmother (who I write about in my contribution to the anthology that Kindleboards has just released of short stories - _Virtual Imaginings_, which is donating its royalty proceeds to the Cure for breast cancer ) did one simple act. She saw on a vacation in Georgia in the 1950's a migrant worker child without shoes. When she returned home, she got the church ladies to start a simple fund raiser - a spaghetti dinner, where the spaghetti was free, but the sauce was a dime a dip. She did this for 30 years and $200,000 worth of shoes went to migrant workers across this country - and she never had a website, a newsletter, a drum or a loudspeaker. She just pursued a simple act of kindness and asked others to follow her example. I look at operation eBook Drop in the same light. A dime a dip, but the spaghetti's free - meat ball's a nickel and you get no bread with one meatball. And I'm following my grandmother's example.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That you Alan Hutcheson for posting the Operation eBook Drop information on Jon Stewart's Daily show boards.

Ed Patterson


----------



## KLBrady

I was wondering if it wasn't maybe time to set up a free blog site, where we could all post our books, a synopsis, and the discount codes in one place so the troops don't have to receive a gahzillion emails at a time. We could make authors administrators so they can add their book information as necessary. Maybe call it the OEDLibrary. And we could make it a member-only site that they have to sign up for and Ed could approve them before they get access. Whadaya think?  It would make it easier on everyone involved and everything would be located in one central repository.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KLBrady said:


> . Maybe call it the OEDLibrary.


OED to most folks who are readers will mean "Oxford English Dictionary"

Just sayin'. . . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yep. Some of the authors have been calling themselves the OED Authors. I guess that's a presumption.     That would make Samuel Pepys one of us.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Weeeelllllll. . . .. .I expect Pepys is public domain so the troops could get his writings free. . . . yes, in fact his _Diary_ is on manybooks.net .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Actually, I meant Samual Johnson instead of Peeps. 

Authors, be warned. We are OEBD authors, but if you put it after your name, you might be expected to deliver babies or something.



Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Good thing I don't add those initials anywhere then since I don't know nothing about delivering no babies.  Yes, I know I killed that quote.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hey, only people from Brooklyn (like me), Leo Gorcey and Butterfly McQueen can use double negatives.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from Jeffrey Martin:

http://jeffreymartinsnovels.wordpress.com/2009/11/03/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Rai Aren

KLBrady said:


> I was wondering if it wasn't maybe time to set up a free blog site, where we could all post our books, a synopsis, and the discount codes in one place so the troops don't have to receive a gahzillion emails at a time. We could make authors administrators so they can add their book information as necessary. Maybe call it the OEDLibrary. And we could make it a member-only site that they have to sign up for and Ed could approve them before they get access. Whadaya think? It would make it easier on everyone involved and everything would be located in one central repository.


Hi folks,

Wow, it's great to see so much participation & enthusiasm for the fabulous Operation eBook Drop program! Regarding this question, I was wondering the same thing. From what I've read here, the participating soldiers are getting lots of e-mails from participating authors (a great thing, of course!) - is it possible to just let the people on the list know what codes are available and they can grab them on a first come, first serve basis? I don't want to push my book on anyone or add to the large number of e-mails they are receiving...

What is the best way to go this ten seconds?

Thanks!

Rai


----------



## Rai Aren

Edward C. Patterson said:


> And here's a thank you letter that went up online sent to Jock Stewart
> 
> http://blogevolve.com/operation-ebook-drop-sends-books-to-our-troops
> 
> Also, I was told that the students in Creative writing classes are discussing Operation EBook Drop. Wow. From a chance encounter online between 2 human beings to classroom discussion topic in 8 weeks. Now Oprah, isn't that a story for yer?
> 
> Ed Patterson


That is absolutely amazing!! So cool 

Rai


----------



## Gthater

Ed,
I did some advertizing of OEBD on Facebook tonight, amongst a bunch of military groups that i'm part of.  If it worked..you may see an uptick of troops applying in the next day or so.  hope so, anyway.
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom


----------



## Belle

Gthater said:


> Ed,
> I did some advertizing of OEBD on Facebook tonight, amongst a bunch of military groups that i'm part of. If it worked..you may see an uptick of troops applying in the next day or so. hope so, anyway.
> glenn g. thater
> author of harbinger of doom


Speaking of FaceBook, I just got a friend request from a retired vet who'd heard of OEBD. It made me wonder if OEDB should have a fan page there. Just a thought.

Belle


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Rai:

Send those email. The troops love them and you're not pushing your book. They'll pick and chose, don; worry. I estimate that we have a library of nearly 500 books for them. Just send your link, coupon code and your hello email. t might set there for a while, but remember, nothing is in a vacuum, and these troops are "points of light," telling their barrack and shipmates about the books. Some troops will not even join up formally, I suppose, but just catch some titles from heir comrades. 

Belle:

Fan club away!!

Glenn:

That's great. You know, I get through Google alerts to or three new announcements per day about OEBD. I share some here (incessantly). It's great to know that each author is taking charge of the program - I mean, these books are yours, not mine. You can present them anyway you want, and I don;t filter or censor you, and I will never restrict genres. These brave men and women are defending our Peter Zender rights to write and publish what we want. They deserve the full bull.I mean, they get 3 point beer still, don;t they? That's filtering enough.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

All right, y'all. OEBD's Facebook page is up. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

Please add it to your friends list.


----------



## Rai Aren

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Rai:
> 
> Send those email. The troops love them and you're not pushing your book. They'll pick and chose, don; worry. I estimate that we have a library of nearly 500 books for them. Just send your link, coupon code and your hello email. t might set there for a while, but remember, nothing is in a vacuum, and these troops are "points of light," telling their barrack and shipmates about the books. Some troops will not even join up formally, I suppose, but just catch some titles from heir comrades.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thanks Ed! I'll get over my shy self then & e-mail away (once I get the list)!


----------



## Rai Aren

Belle said:


> All right, y'all. OEBD's Facebook page is up. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420
> 
> Please add it to your friends list.


Hi Belle,

Thanks for setting the Facebook page up - it's great! I am now a fan & I just posted a tweet about it, too 

Wonderful stuff!

Rai


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Belle. Looks great.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I became a fan and sent an invitation to those Facebook friends of mine who are on active duty.

I would suggest maybe a more prominent explanation of exactly what it's all about.

But, uh, no, Ed, they don't give 'em 3.2 beer any more.  Deployed troops can't get beer at all at base facilities unless they're 21.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I should have asked my Nephew Charlie, a Marine, who just returned from a stint in Japan. He just turned 20. 

BTW, I don;t think I mentioned that my father is a WWII veteran, Navy, 5 invasions in both the Euopean and Pacific theaters, and is deeply involved with the VFW.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*220 OEBD Authors and growing*​
Ed Patterson


----------



## ldenglish

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd double check that. . . . .it's possible that the local paper is just the printer. At the least, it must have a separate editorial team because what's of interest on the base would not be the same as what is of interest off the base and vice versa.


Checked, and this is what I found out about Hill AFB newspaper, the Hilltop Times. "The Hilltop Times is published by the Ogden Publishing Corporation, a private firm in no way connected with the US Air Force. The content of the Hilltop Times does not necessarily represent the views of, nor is it endorsed by, Hill Air Force Base. Editorial content is edited, prepared and provided by the Standard-Examiner. Additional editorial content is provided by various military and civilian wire services." Indeed, almost all their articles and editorials are reprints of what appears in the Standard-Examiner, apart from a few from the base commander and other high-ranking military personnel.

Still, I emailed the editor in charge of Hilltop Times. No response. 

But, I refuse to be defeated! I made up some flyers and will pass them out to my co-workers, and one of them is the wife of a service-member who was deployed in Iraq several times. She and hubby are going to see they are plastered all over the base. Hopefully, they will get us some more troops.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Interesting. Got a bunch more author to add tomorrow.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Tilly Green

http://tillygreene.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just filed my report with the British journalist. Will keep you informed when the piece shows up. Also, working with RedAdept for a special piece.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*226 OEBD Authors now*​
Ed Patterson​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This from Chelle Cordero

http://chellecordero.com/2009/11/06/online-writing-workshop-on-your-kindle/

Ed Patterson


----------



## BTackitt

Edward, just so you know, Oprah is having a thing nominating Hero or the Year.. so I nimmed you.. Putting in as much info as I could in 2000 characters or less.
I hope they contact you... even if its not as a hero.


----------



## Tip10

BTackitt said:


> Edward, just so you know, Oprah is having a thing nominating Hero or the Year.. so I nimmed you.. Putting in as much info as I could in 2000 characters or less.
> I hope they contact you... even if its not as a hero.


And despite what Edward might have to say about it THAT was a splendid idea -- and MOST ASSUREDLY DESERVED!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bluuuuuuuuuuuush! But I'm more than 2,000 characters.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## MrTsMom

Just got finishing putting the final touches on my son's K2. 330+ books, and that doesn't include all the "complete works of..." books I put on! Many (probably most) of those 330 are books that were donated through this program. Thank all of you so much for your efforts!

I'll be leaving on Sunday to take it to him in Germany. You can bet I'll be spreading the word while I'm over there.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Have a safe journey and God bless.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Another author joined today and we added another troop point of light.*

*227 OEBD Authors*​
Ed Patterson​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from BDA Book Publishers:

http://www.bdabooks.com.au/books/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

BDA's blog is exceptional!  There's an Australian counterpart to OEBD now.  Yeehaw!  (That's 'woot' in Texan).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from Jack Dixon

http://jack-dixon.blogspot.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a wonderful thing (and helps me out, but also prospective OEBD authors) from Claudia Jackson.

"Hi,

To try and motivate authors to donate their book, im offering free conversion services and epub on smashwords. I have skillset and technology so is easy for me. 

Claudia Jackson"

Thanks Claudia and I've included your contact inforation in all the author welcome letters for those authors who are not on Smashwords. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Vanilla Heart Publishing:

http://vanillaheartpublishing.xanga.com/716131637/our-vhp-participating-authors-in-operation-ebook-drop-rock/

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean

Send them the VIRTUAL IMAGININGS.

Heck, send them my novel too while you're at it (Not sure how I'd do that, but I'll do it!)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Coming soon, for Veteran's Day, a spotlight on OEBD from RedAdept on the BLOG.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from Gaslight Publishing.

http://gaslightpublishing.net/operation-ebook-drop/

Thanks

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Don;t forget to come over an oin the Operation eBook Drop fansite over on Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

and BTW, we now have *231* OEBD authors.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Yep, just checked. I was certain I had done that but checked to be sure. Only it's under my real name.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Feedback from a Troop "point of light."

"I've passed this offer on to my First Sergeant here. I've received TONS of books so far and barely scratched the surface in reading them. Everything I have read so far has been great and I'm very thankful to all for supporting us and keeping my bags from being 50lbs heavier with books! :>)

TSgt Aly Gerth"


ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I put this out on many of the author and reader discussion groups on Amazon and to the IAG and the GLWR.:

"Tomorrow is Veteran's Day. Here's a reminder that 231 Indie authors are on board now for Operation eBook Drop. Here's an example of what we get on a daily basis:

"This is a great thing you are doing, and as a member of the USN who deploys multiple times a year its very nice to know there are persons out there helping to make our time forward deployed easier. Thank you for everything you all are doing.
AWV2 Willmott, USN"

Come support us. visit and join the OEBD fansite on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420
the Amazon thread where the OEBD authors tell about their works:
http://tinyurl.com/ygk8u5o (There's a complete list of the current authors there) and our homebase at Kindleboards.com (where readers and Indie writers live is wonderful harmony):
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13352.0.html

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson
formerly SP 5 E Patterson US Army 6th Batallion 60th Artillery (1966-6"

ecp


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's the Operation eBook Drop Twitter list as published in the Examiner:

http://www.examiner.com/x-15202-Pittsburgh-Books-Examiner~y2009m10d20-Authors-of-Operation-eBook-Drop-on-Twitter

Ed Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Be sure to see what Ed has to say today about Operation eBook Drop on my blog!


----------



## JimC1946

RedAdept said:


> Be sure to see what Ed has to say today about Operation eBook Drop on my blog!


It was a very nice write-up and a good tie-in with Veterans Day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Today is Veteran's day and I wish to thank all those who have served bravely to protect our freedom and to remember those who perished preserving our liberties.

Today I published an article for RedAdept on her Kindle Review Blog:

http://redadept.wordpress.com/

Thanks to all the Operation eBook Authors for supporting our troops.

"I believe that human courage must be matched by our very best efforts. As authors we may not be luminaries, but we all have a light to stand tall beside those who protect our right to be creative in ways not allowed universally. In that, we pay their courage forward with our creative thanks."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ldenglish

That is a great article. I Tweeted the link.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Press Release from Nicole Hadaway and VampLit Press

http://www.your-story.org/nicole-hadaway-and-vamplit-publishing-supports-operation-ebook-drop-49688/

Thanks, Nicole
Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Mike Cane, eBook militant, picked up the link to your post. 

http://ebooktest.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/veterans-day-ebooks-needed/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from Sarah Barnard

http://www.sarahbarnard.co.uk/blog/?p=173

BTW, the Facebook fansite now has 191 fans, that's like 191 more than it had a few days ago.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Edward C. Patterson said:


> BTW, the Facebook fansite now has 191 fans, that's like 191 more than it had a few days ago.
> 
> Ed Patterson


*grin* a unified cause can be such a powerful force.


----------



## Rai Aren

Wow, it's so awesome to see the support that OEBD has & to read some of the wonderful messages back from troops. I just finished e-mailing all the troops on the list I received to offer them a copy of Secret of the Sands. On this special day, (Remembrance Day here in Canada & Veteran's Day in the U.S.) it was a wonderful feeling to offer this and to let each & every one of them know how much they are appreciated...

Ed, Leslie (my publisher at Bristlecone Pine Press/Maine Desk LLC), and OmniLit (who carries the book & signed up for this program) - thank-you so much for making this possible!!

btw - the article Ed wrote on Red Adept's Blog was a wonderful read!

You guys all rock!!

Rai


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Saw a Facebook Veteran's day notice from an old friend; I'd forgotten but her brother is currently deployed.  I pointed her to the OEBD Facebook page and asked her to spread the word. . . .I'd already sent the link to a couple friends who I know to be active duty. . .at least one became a fan because I saw his post. . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That sound great, Ann

Ed Patterson

BTW, this evening I'm setting up our fist deployed troop in Djibouti, another continent heard from.

ECP


----------



## WestofMars

Dijbouti? Cool!

Ed (and everyone), 

I got a letter from my son's teacher today. One of the teachers in the grade has had her class writing to a serviceman in Afghanistan for the past year. Today's letter was asking us parents for donations of things for the troops, a Gift of Thanks, they're calling it.

So I e-mailed my son's teacher and said I'd like to include some OEBD coupons. I sent her the link to Mark Coker's blog about the project. 

Maybe it'll help us get the word out even further. I'm going to write up a special letter and encourage the troops to get in touch with you if they want to participate further, as well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank's great. and this is from Sandy Nick:

http://sandynicks.com/Blog/index.php/archives/110

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

_*We are up to 235 OEBD authors and 56 Troop Points of Light.*_

ECP


----------



## JimC1946




----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jim:

Your array of dancing smileys made me laugh . . . and cry.

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

David Atkinson, who publishes under the name David Sartof in the UK has become a new OEBD author. He has offered his assistance and connections in the UK, both Press and military connections, to help the program there. I have asked all our UK authors to contact him. 

Thanks David.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I shall be away from the computer all day . . . what - taking a break? Well, my niece is 16 today and we're taking her to see a New York show. BUT thought I'd post here the original Smashword's information in case there are any questions and leave the bump action to one of my fellow 237 OEBD authors. 

http://blog.smashwords.com/2009/09/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Smashwords+%28Smashwords%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

Ed Patterson


----------



## daveconifer

Mr. Patterson, I already have a list of stuff to do today and number one is to upload a couple books to smashwords and then contribute them.  I'm going to start with the two wrestling books since they say that over half the guys in the armed services wrestled in high school.

I still have your smashword instructions so hopefully I can figure it out.


----------



## Anju 

Ed - you deserve a break today!  How was the show and what was it?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just got iy. It was _*Hair*_ and it was wonderful. We had a nice lunch and we subjected the ids to Times Square. As a born and bred New Yorker, I kinda love getting back there now that I've lived out in the wilds of New jersey and Pennsylvania. There's nothing quite like the sweep of New York City.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Nathan

I would like to join in here.  My brother is shipping out to Afghanistan in December as part of the 173rd Airborne Brigade stationed in Vicenza, Italy.  Not sure how where to send the title and in what format you're now looking for.


----------



## sierra09

Follow the link Ed posted above (here it is again: http://blog.smashwords.com/2009/09/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Smashwords+%28Smashwords%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

It'll take you to the Smashword Blog and toward the end it'll tell you how to participate and how to contact Ed once you upload your book to Smashwords and stuff.


----------



## Nathan

thanks Sierra...after 22 pages, I guess my eyes glazed over.


----------



## sierra09

I know the feeling.


----------



## Belle

OEBD authors recognize each other by that glazed look...it's kinda like a school tie.

bwahahaha


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I think this program is workin' out, folks. Just simple acts and simple word of mouth (or blog to blog). Today we signed up a troop point of light in the European headquarters of the USAF who said he was going to broadcast Operation eBook Drop across the entire Europeam command network.

Ed Patterson


----------



## daveconifer

I just sent Mr. Patterson an email telling him that my five books have been uploaded to Smashwords and are there for the soldiers.

It really wasn't difficult to convert the books to all the formats.  I basically read the first few pages of Mr. Coker's instructions and then used common sense.  I submitted a specially formatted word document.  

Not hard at all.  I'm a real curmudgeon about unintuitive software interfaces and shabby instructions and I can say that Smashwords is an example of the opposite of those things.


----------



## AlexStone

Hey Ed, I just sent you an email.  I'd love to have Hauling Checks included.

Alex


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yep, just got back from the Opera - Tschaikovsky's _*Eugene Onegin*_. I feel so guilty this weekend having spend mot of it in theatres, but hey . . . battery needed to get recharged. Got emails from new authors and hope to get crackin' tonight.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

How does _*240*_  participating authors sound?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Reba

Ed,
I have sent you an email to have my novel, In Shadows included.  I think what you are doing is great.

Thanks,

Rebecca


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Rebecca - I set you up at lunchtime EST.

Also, this WOW comment from the Air Force:

"Mr. Patterson, 

Wow, thank you so much. I didn’t think the response would be this fast and so overwhelming and from so many authors...I have sent out an e-mail to the base about this program along with the article from the Smashswords Blog explaining the program to everyone so you may get an influx of emails from people very soon. Thank you again for starting such a great program. Please pass on my Thanks to all the Authors.  I will also be thanking them individually once I get time to start going through all the e-mails. Take care and thanks again.  

Gary C. Zahn, TSgt, USAF
Headquarters European Command"

Ed Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

What a great email!

Ed, I've been thinking that if most recipients tried to send emails to every author, they would be spending a ton of time doing that. We might want to get the message to them that they don't need to do that.

Just a thought.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jim, although that thought is logical (as many of the ideas that I get for this), logic doesn't regin here - passion does. Let the troops send emails and feedback, especially after they read a book by an author and they want to express their thoughts. Let the emails roll! 

Lunchtime - and I had emails rolling out to 3 new authors. (#241-242-and - 243).

And here's a link where
Debbi Mack Gives Back

http://midlistlife.wordpress.com/2009/11/15/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Found this from Rebecca Vickery

http://rebeccajvickery.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop.html

Nite all
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, folks - my computer is fritzy today - needs a new power cord, I hope - so you won't see me on much this afternoon. I am on my work comupter, and it's lunchtime - so we all know what that means. It means

*7 new author participants.

240*​
Ed Patterson

PS: OEBD authors - because I'm computer limited until Wednesday evening (knock on wood), please bump us here, there and everywhere.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

At the tax seminar I was at over the last couple of days I talked to a fellow whose wife is connected to the "Ebooks for the troops" initiative.  I gave him all the info I had for him to pass on to her:  Ed Patterson, Mark Coker at Smashwords, Operation EBook Drop.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

What's a comupter? That's a Fritzy computer.   Which is better now. It's not the blind right eye folks. It's the digital neuropathy.  

Thanks Ann. Operation eBook drop is still driven by word of mouth and I beleive that makes it more vibrant.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just posted a message on the new UK Operation eBook Drop Blog site, run by David Atkinson.

Just posted a message on the UK Blog.

http://oebduk.blogspot.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop-amazing.html

Thank you David.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Got a question that I'm 98.9% sure of the answer but want to be positive. What does an OEBD author do after completing a new novel and getting it upped on Smashwords with correct coupon? Wait to include the new book with the original book that said author has been sending with the next new soldier request or does said author go back through your emails and send the new book link with coupon to those already signed up?

Yes, that probably could have been put into a smaller sentence but my brain has been figuring out X-Mas light wiring all day so it's not thinking in short lines.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That's totally up the authors. We are structured the way we are so that the author has 100% control over which books to offer. For example, my little free book on publishing and writing, I don't offer (it's free on Smashwords to be begin with), but I decided that, although it might be interesting to the troops, and they can find it when they tap the other 12. When my new work comes out, I'll resend it to the whole troop list and add it to my welcome letter. Each author has the privilege of crating their own welcome letter. Some include escriptions. Mine I just give the titles, links and coupon codes. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Thanks, Ed. That's what I was thinking but the manic-compulsive in me always needs to be sure.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You're welcome

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

They're tweeting in the UK.

*Wildfire!!!!!*

http://tweetmeme.com/story/283771418/op-e-book-drop-uk-operation-ebook-drop-amazing

and it's lunchtime, which means 3 more authors - number *251*, *252* *&* *253*.

Ed Patterson


----------



## myaggie2

I just finished sending out my link and code to the first 53 soldiers. I'm honored to part of this project. My donated book is Rightfully Mine God's Equal Rights Amendment, an historical/Biblical fiction. http://www.aggiev.org/rightfullymine/

I look forward to getting the next batch of soldiers emails to send to. Thankx for starting this program.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good going Aggie:

http://identi.ca/notice/15046010

Ed Patterson


----------



## daveconifer

myaggie2 said:


> I just finished sending out my link and code to the first 53 soldiers.


Is that how it works? I did the same with the first list I got. If I receive another list I do the same thing again, right?

Thanks...


----------



## Belle

daveconifer said:


> Is that how it works? I did the same with the first list I got. If I receive another list I do the same thing again, right?
> 
> Thanks...


Dave - now that you've gotten the initial list, from here on out, you'll probably get one or two soldiers at a time. (Ed passes them on when he gets them.) Send them the same thing you sent the others.


----------



## KA MLady

Hi Ed!  Wanted to let you know that we (the sister and I) got the note from Stef at Mojo for our UK authors and the logo request - we're on it and hope to have something soon.  I can't believe how fast the list of authors is growing - amazing.  I keep spreading the word whenever and wherever I can.  I've been sending notes to our local paper and radio stations as well - I hope they'll be contacting you.

Blessings ~ K.

K.A. M'lady
Fantasy Romance Kissed With Dark Sensuality
www.kamlady.net

Got Faith?  Get in on the Hunt - Faith Savage, Demon Huntress - Mojocastle Press
www.mojocastle.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks K.A. M'Lady.

Also I am working with another publisher to come on board - Sourcebooks. They are working out the logistics of how their authors will get the free eBooks to the troops from their website. How many authors are Sourcebook authors?

How about *1,000*

Check out the site: http://www.sourcebooks.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And here's Belle's thread on Los Lonely Boys:

http://crossroads.loslonelyboys.com/forums/showthread.php?p=30340

Thanks Belle

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Ha, Ed.  I'm busted.  I have to say that a lot of Los Lonely Boys fans now support OEBD.  Also, the band's manager is behind this effort 100%.  Last time I talked to him about this (last Friday) he's considering ways to get LLB free downloads to deployed troop (especially since the band just came back from a tour in Iraq/Kuwait).  He's interested in knowing how you verify that it's soldiers who are getting the free downloads.  Last I heard, you'd said something about Mark working on verifying military ip addresses.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Belle:

Verification is tough. However, I insist on a unit name and location, and if the request comes from family members, I like to know when and where the troop is going. So far, I have only held back on two requests. I also include the original request when I send it out to the authors so they have the final say on whether their book is dropped or not. In many cases, I have both a civilian and a military email address (.mil). .MILs are verified. I am also sent in some cases APO's, full addresses, Military IDs and other identifiers, which I keep in my file and do not publish to the authors. Sometimes I do research on the deployment area. I've had requests in places I know only from collection postage stamps, but the Internet is a great source for verifying these things. Getting the military to cooperate is not easy - as they have some bigger fish to fry right now. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've been asked many time how non-authors can support Operation eBook Drop and of course I tell readers to get the word out to the troops. But readers can support the program by sampling and considering purchasing books by participating authors. I've created a place for the OEBD authors to introduce themselves and promote their books out on Amazon. (I'm the only author that's excluded from that thread to promote, for obvious reasons). So, if you have time and the inclination, visit the OEBD thread and perhaps there's a title or three there that might interest you.

http://tinyurl.com/ygk8u5o

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## BTackitt

Ed, that's a great thread. thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Come see the new UK Operation eBook Logo on the UK blogsite:

http://oebduk.blogspot.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop-amazing.html

Thanks David Atkinson, and of course, the graphics team at Mojocastle Press.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sorry I let this thread slip to the 2nd page (1st time). OEBD authors, be vigilent.  

I will be blogging on Bobby Ozuna's blog site next week and will appear as his guest on December 7th (Pearl Harbor Day) for an hour. I give details as they come.

I have also been invited by Harvey Chute to write an article for Kindleboard's blog. Watch for that.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

I hang my head that I didn't notice where the page was before going to bed.     Thanks for reminding me about the 7th of December. I think I'm going to try to have the Smashwords version of the new book out by then.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Sierra

Ed P


----------



## sierra09

Ed, I forgot to ask also, once the new book goes up on Smashwords, do I e-mail you the info(link and coupon code) as I did for the first time or just go ahead and send it out to e-mails lists? Also, if you get a chance, could you send a new complete list of those to me? I have the last few but recently Yahoo did something weird and when I switched to the new e-mail look or whatever I think I accidently deleted all the rest of them.   Thanks.

Sierra


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sierra, just send the new book link out to the old list. If you could send me an email with a request for the troop list, I would appreciate it. I get about 300 emails a day, mostly for the book promotions, but it would be easy for me to respond to one than fish through the list for an email back. ( [email protected] )

Thanks
Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I can tell when we have a Thanksgiving harvest of . . . authors, when I come home and find requests for 6 new participants, just added, bring the author count up to:

*260*​
I'm flabbergasted.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

That's great, Ed! Also, I just e-mailed you for the troop list. Thanks again.

Sierra


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No problem, Sierra.

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from David Bowles

http://westwardsagas.com/2009/10/03/free-books-for-deployed-soldiers/

and this from Wendy Dager

http://wendydager.blogspot.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop-supposed-to-hear.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## BTackitt

Ed remember to tell us if you ever hear from Oprah!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hope it's soon. . . .she's quitting you know.


----------



## Jeff

How many books have actually been downloaded?


----------



## sierra09

I'm not even sure Ed knows those numbers. It would be up to each author to keep track of their sales by watching the ones that have the coupon used. I haven't looked at my sales recently.


----------



## Jeff

sierra09 said:


> I'm not even sure Ed knows those numbers. It would be up to each author to keep track of their sales by watching the ones that have the coupon used. I haven't looked at my sales recently.


Surely somebody knows. Without knowing the total downloads how can the success of the program be measured?


----------



## sierra09

The man on Smashwords may be able to tell but I'm not sure how much access he has to the authors lists that say when a certain coupon has been used.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Since the program is distributive and we are not a corporation, but a replication of a single act times 271 (as of this moment), we can only estimate the number of books sent. If every author has contributed 1 book, then we have a small library of 271 books; however, three quarters of the authors have more than one book, many have five and six books. I have 13 and I know of an author with over 20 + we have the Publishing contributors with hundreds of books. So lets say we have a thousand books in our library times 60 troop points of light - that's 6,000 books. However, our points of light also distribute in some cases multiple times (like the Special Forces and the USS Oklahoma City and the Nimitz and the Gitmo personnel and the Weather forces).

So how do we measure success. I don't really care how anyone measures success here. It doesn't matter. It was a success when the first author bellied up to the bar and said "I'd like to do that also." When the first thank you came in from Joe Terry in Iraq and the photos and the feedback. When authors tell me that the troops have downloaded 78 or 80 of their books. When I get letters of thanks from mothers and wives. When I get requests for more authors to join up - like tonight (11 requests - fulfilled). When I get publishing houses asking to participate. When volunteers design our logos. When we get an overnight fanclub of 244 people. When someone picks up the ball in the UK and runs with it. When I close my eyes at night knowing that Indie authors have big hearts and do not take our freedoms lightly. That's how I measure success. I'll leave the quantum theory to the corporations and to others to assess. We are 11 weeks young and I believe we have achieved some success. How do I know? Joe Terry told me.

We now stands at 
*271*  
Participating authors​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

If the goal is to get free books to our troops the measurement of success is how many books have our troops downloaded. I don't see the relevance of how many authors have agreed to supply books.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to Operation eBook Drop to *Penumbra Publishing*.

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, if every author volunteers up their Smashwords download numbers, we'd have an answer, but since this is not a structured effort - and is not heading that way as every author is independent in the program and takes care of their own distribution, communication and promotion, I don't think it matters. Some troops like Romance and war titles. Others will download poetry and fantasy. others SciFi or mystery. Of my 13 books, sometimes I'll get 5 downloaded - sometimes none. They still have "Don't ask, don't tell," in the army and gay-themed books are not always downloaded. How many vampire books or historical novels are of interest to how many troops might be an interesting question. The point is, at least in my mind, there's a library of them to select from and its in every genre imaginable. Oh well, another thing to ponder.



Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Jeff said:


> If the goal is to get free books to our troops the measurement of success is how many books have our troops downloaded. I don't see the relevance of how many authors have agreed to supply books.


Jeff, without the authors there would be no free books to supply so the number of them are sort of important and it's wonderful that Penumbra Publishing has joined. I've seen a small amount what their authors offer and the writing is excellent.

Also, it's hard to gauge downloads unless like Ed says all 261 authors offer up their numbers.

Edit: If I counted right, I've had 80 downloads with 76 being for my first book and 4 being for the newest one that was released last night so I'm not looking at many downloads for that yet.


----------



## Jeff

Edward C. Patterson said:


> ... I don't think it matters.


We obviously disagree, Ed. The troops getting free books is all that matters to me. Many people have been working toward getting the word about Operation Book Drop to the troops in the field. How do they know if they're succeeding?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jeff:

We don't disagree. Authors that have means of measuring their number of downloads from the troops have the answer they need. Any authors using Smashwords knows by code how many downloads they have from Smashwords. We're notified each time by email and have a dashboard to track it. Those authors  reliant on other systems, like our publshing participants, might be in the dark. Now, if I ran a poll of all Smashword OEBD participants of their OEBD downloads they could tell me. However, since success is meaured by each author's troop response and not the collective response, it doesn't matter to me. When I said I know about troops that receive books because Joe Terry has told me, I meant that the troops statistics for my books are kept precisely at Smashwords. 

Ed P


----------



## Jeff

Since no one seems to understand what I'm saying I'll shut up.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

For the public record, since the progam began in September, I have had 234 books downloaded by the troops. For me, a success. I also get emails from authors, and many post on th Amazon threads the numbers that have been downloaded. If it ended tomorrow, I would feel that has made a difference.

Authors, post your download numbers, here and on the Amazon thread or on the fanclub.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Geez, that puts my poor 80 downloads to shame but then you have more books than I do.   I would have been thrilled with just one download since I knew it was going for such a worthwhile program.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sierra, I've also been in it from day one.   I think I know what the question is - and it's important. Who's getting us more troops. Well, the troops are doing some of that. It's their program after all. However, given some other recent efforts to get books into toops hands, the issue has always been the lack of author participation, never the recipients. In our case, the authors are there and coming (I just checked my email and the next crop are in queue - but I need to get up for work at 5 am, so that's tomorrow's processing). As for more troops, I'll need to blog more and yap on the radio. hey Oprah, we need you to get us some more troops.

Thanks
Ed Patterson
goin' to bed now


----------



## BrassMan

_Distant Cousin_ has been downloaded 115 times at last count, but I'm not sure what that means.

For one thing, I extended the free offer to include Kindle Board members (at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14226.0.html), so some number of those downloads are to us. It's still available to KindleBoarders free, in fact.

For another, I understand that someone who has the free coupon code (or who has purchased a Smashwords book) can download it several times in different formats, and that may have happened too, further throwing the number into doubt.

Still, as as been observed, if those who've taken advantage of this have enjoyed it, then it's worth it, I think, at least.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Al:

Don't look at the "download" number. Look at your SALES number, as the coupon 100% Off's are registered as sales. Count those and you'll get a better idea. Also turn on your email notification for ASmashword sales and everytime a troop uses a coupon, you'll be notified. It only registers those once regardless of the number of downloads.

Hope that helps

Ed Patterson


----------



## BrassMan

The 115 figure was sales. Downloads are 235. I didn't know about the email feature. I'll do that, and that does help.

Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Al,

115 troop accesses for your books is impressive.

AND it's lunch time, which means adding 9 new participating authors.

*279*​
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From the Red Room:

http://www.redroom.com/blog-keywords/operation+ebook+drop

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It took some doing and quite a hold time, but I contacted the USO via phone an I think they understand what we're doing. I was given a contact at the World Headquarters and shall call them on Monday. (They're closed until then). I also have a local contact at Ft. Dix/Maguires AF Base and will try that too. Let's get more troops on board.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

To the 284 Participating Authors of Operation eBook Drop, in the US, UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand. God bless you all during this season of thanksgiving. Your hearts are big and you have become companions to those who are sometimes in need of companionship, far away from home. Then here you all come - your words and stories and support. May we linger beyond this day and in those hearts. No matter how many books you've sold or reading fans you have, all your good work has been fulfilled with these gifts.

Sincerely,
I thank you all
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This from Meredith Morgn:

http://meredith-morgan.blogspot.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this I posted at Publitariat:

http://www.publetariat.com/editor039s-desk/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook-drop

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides

Edward C. Patterson said:


> To the 284 Participating Authors of Operation eBook Drop, in the US, UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand. God bless you all during this season of thanksgiving. Your hearts are big and you have become companions to those who are sometimes in need of companionship, far away from home. Then here you all come - your words and stories and support. May we linger beyond this day and in those hearts. No matter how many books you've sold or reading fans you have, all your good work has been fulfilled with these gifts.
> 
> Sincerely,
> I thank you all
> Ed Patterson


What a very nice sentiment to express Ed. I'm touched.

You have a wonderful Thanksgiving day. You've just improved mine.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## sierra09

I'm sure Ricky's sentiments are echoed by many, if not all, the authors in this wonderful program. Thanks, Ed. May everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving!

Sierra


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Sierra

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

New Troops today (In fact 2 points of light to units deploying to Iraq and Afghanistan) - and 2 new authors, bring us to 286.

nd this today from Dennis K. Biby

http://www.prlog.org/10430379-dennis-biby-joins-operation-ebook-drop.html


----------



## rsullivan9597

This is such a great idea. I'm so happy to be participating in it on behalf of my husband's series of books. I've sent out emails to nearly 60 men and women and already receiving nice emails from those that have received them. Definitely a great way to say thanks on this Thanksgiving.

THE CROWN CONSPIRACY: Book 1 of the Riyria Revelations 
They killed the king. They pinned it on two men.They chose poorly.
There's no ancient evil to defeat, no orphan destined for greatness, just two guys in the wrong place at the wrong time...Royce Melborn, a skilled thief, and his mercenary partner, Hadrian Blackwater make a profitable living carrying out dangerous assignments for conspiring nobles until they become the unwitting scapegoats in a plot to murder the king. Sentenced to death, they have only one way out...and so begins this epic tale of treachery and adventure, sword fighting and magic, myth and legend.

AVEMPARTHA: Book 2 of the Riyria Revelations 
The secret is in the tower. The problem is the beast. The answer is two thieves.
When a destitute young woman hires two thieves to help save her remote village from nocturnal attacks, they are drawn into the schemes of the wizard Esrahaddon. While Royce struggles to breech the secrets of an ancient elven tower, Hadrian attempts to rally the villagers to defend themselves against the unseen killer. What begins with the simple theft of a sword places the two thieves at the center of a firestorm--that could change the future of Elan.

NYPHRON RISING: Book 3 of the Riyria Revelations 
A puppet is crowned. The true heir remains hidden. A rogue's secret could change everything.
War has come to Melengar. To save her kingdom, Princess Arista runs a desperate gamble when she defies her brother and hires Royce and Hadrian for a dangerous mission. As the power of the Nyphron Empire grows, so does Royce's suspicion that the wizard Esrahaddon is using the thieves as pawns in his own game. To find the truth, he must unravel the secret of Hadrian's past...what he discovers could change the future for all of Elan.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ad this from Joseph Picard in Canada:

http://ozeroblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hey, the original poll has 95 responses, all favorable. I think w should undertak this prgram.   What ya think?

BTW, 2 more authors (28 and 2 more troops (62 Points of Light).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

definitely Ed


----------



## Elissa_Malcohn

Ed, bless you for spearheading this effort!

I've sent my first "e-book deployment," consisting of the first two volumes of my series. In addition to placing Deviations: Covenant and Deviations: Appetite on Smashwords, I've made them available as free e-book downloads on my website. They are also available at Manybooks.

I've tweeted, FBed, and blogged about Operation E-Book Drop and have the link and logo on my blogs and website. I've also just begun an Operation E-Book Drop thread at the MobileReads Forums and added OEBD to my Smashwords profile.

More information about my work and about the Deviations series (science fiction/dark fantasy/anthropological fiction) is on my website:
http://home.earthlink.net/~emalcohn/index.html

Thanks so much again!


----------



## rdenning

HI there,

I am very happy to support this initiative with free downloads for US/UK troops serving abroad. 
Immensely proud and respectful of you all.

I offer up The Amber Treasure: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6485









The Amber Treasure is historical fiction set in Dark Age Britain during the chaotic, brutal years of the 6th Century.

_"I will take care of the body of my lord and you can carry the sword, story teller. For all good stories are about a sword."_

Cerdic is the nephew of a great warrior who died a hero of the Anglo-Saxon country of Deira. Growing up in a quiet village, he dreams of the glories of battle and of one day writing his name into the sagas.

He experiences the true horrors of war, however, when his home is attacked, his sister kidnapped, his family betrayed and his uncle's legendary sword stolen.

Cerdic is thrown into the struggles that will determine the future of 6th century Britain and must show courageous leadership and overcome treachery, to save his kingdom, rescue his sister and return home with his uncle's sword.

Find out more about this and other books on http://www.richarddenning.co.uk/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Than you R, Denning.

Here's a discussion I found at Telereads.

http://www.teleread.org/2009/11/04/you-can-fight-for-your-country-but-not-buy-an-e-book/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And here's a tidbit from Molokai's Reef.

http://molokaireef.com/operation-ebook-drop

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I can't believe the outpouring today on the fan club and on both Amazon threads, with authors reporting their feedback and on the number of books being downloaded on 100% Off Coupons.

Here's feedback on the Amazon thread directly from one of the Operation eBook Drop Points of Light:

"I just traveled to California from Colorado so spend Thanksgiving with my USMC son. Hopefully, he and his wife and son will travel here for Christmas. My intention is to give him a Kindle for Christmas and in preparation, I joined Operation EBook Drop so I could load his Kinde up with some cool books. He leaves in January for three months and again in October for a much longer deployment. He will have a little bit of spare time to read and this program is totally awesome!

I have thanked a few authors individually, but it is impossible to thank each one so I would like to use this forum to thank each and every one of you for your contributions! There is a huge assortment of material to choose from and your kindness is overwheming!

Operation EBook Drop is probably the best thing out there for our military men and women! I especially thank Ed for putting this together. Your time and efforts are appreciated beyond your imagination!

All you involved are truly among the best!

Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!"
===========================

reposted by Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from the Gainesville Times

http://www.gainesvilletimes.com/news/archive/26347/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Belle

What a great article in the Gainsville Times!


----------



## RJ Keller

Awesome article!!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hey, we reached 100 on our POLL.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hey, we reached 100 on our POLL.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Gee, Ed. I don't know.... You think we've got enough to get started?

> > > > running out before he thumps me > > > >


----------



## Tanner Artesz

Hi Ed,

I am very interested in doing this. I have no clue how to send kindle formatted books via e-mail, but if I have that knowledge I would happily supply mine to whoever wants them.

Tanner


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Tanner:

Send me an email. You need to get your book(s) on Smashwords. I'm at [email protected] and I'll send you the details. One of the authors also helps with the technical details if you need help.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Tanner Artesz

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Tanner:
> 
> Send me an email. You need to get your book(s) on Smashwords. I'm at [email protected] and I'll send you the details. One of the authors also helps with the technical details if you need help.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed Patterson


Thanks for the quick reply on the e-mail, Ed. I'll check out smashwords tomorrow when my brain is a little less fried. Hopefully, I'll be able to get the books out to the troops by the end of the week.

Tanner


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Let me know when you're ready and I'll fire out the troop list.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And from Jack Dixon:

http://jack-dixon.blogspot.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*And here's my guest blog on Kindleboards: (Thanks Harvey)

http://www.kboards.com/blog/

Enjoy*

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Great post, Ed!


----------



## Belle

Ed - congrats on such a good post.  You done good!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gots 2 more (Bobby Ozuna's goes up tomorrow) and another later in the week. I think I'll do a press release next week also. I'm Bobby Ozuna's guest on Monday night 12/7 for his Indie author show, and although we'll be talking books, the reason I'm on is because its Pearl Harbor Day and I'll be talkin' OEBD.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Sam Landstrom

They can have my book for free (and anyone else for that matter). 
- Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4400
- Or from my website: http://samlandstrom.com/metagame.aspx


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sam:

Send me an email [email protected] and I'll set-you up on the program with a troop list. We reach out to the troops in personalized emails.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

_*291*_

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And here's what I had to say on Bobby Ozuna's blog site:

http://www.ozunapub.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from Ken McConnell

http://www.w0pht.org/wordpress/?p=765

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Love the new blog post, Ed. I was going to post earlier but that 291 scrolling across the screen kept distracting me.   For the first few minutes I thought my eyes had gone nuts.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, the 291 is changing again when I can get a chance to set-up a few more new authors.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This from Backword books

http://www.backwordbooks.com/2009/09/30/backword-books-authors-donate-free-ebooks-to-deployed-soldiers-through-operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We had a new troop today - just sent out the emails. Yeah!

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Got it and shipped out the links. I swore to myself I was going to wait until Monday to send out the link to the newest book to go up on Smashwords but I was afraid I'd forget so I did it tonight.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's the Press Release that Bobby Ozuma has sent out to targeted news media about this Monday's blogradio broadcast: (He even sent it to Bill O'Reilly)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

PENNSYLVANIA Author Ed Patterson To Discuss Operation eBook Drop In Efforts To Support Troops on The Indie Author Show

On Monday December 7th, 2009 author Ed Patterson will discuss details of a movement designed to help furnish books to US troops stationed abroad. Participation details of Operation eBook Drop will be discussed LIVE on The Indie Author Show at 7PM CST.

What began with a "free gift" exchanged between a US soldier with limited access to literature and an author looking for a means to share his passion, has now evolved into a joint effort "operation" between family members of US troops and authors, all in the spirit of giving and for the sake of sharing a passion and love of literature.

"Operation eBook Drop" started when author Ed Patterson found an active duty Army soldier in Iraq sifting through discussion threads to help another reader with the download of e-Books to their Kindle. After building a rapport with the soldier, Joe Terry, Mr. Patterson offered his entire collection of books (13) to the soldier as a gift. An Army veteran himself, Patterson says "I recall the lonely hours away from home and overseas while stationed in Germany. What a Kindle or other reading device would have done for me then, I couldn't begin to tell you." After sharing the process of donating books to US troops in an online discussion board with other independent authors, a chain-reaction started that soon incorporated close to 300 other Indie authors and the support of the organization Smashwords.com.

With literary contributions from close to 300 independent authors within a three month period, and a campaign to implement a standardized method for furnishing complimentary download copies of books from the organization Smashwords.com, family members of US troops stationed abroad can offer a gift that keeps on giving this holiday season.

Family members of US troops and interested authors and publishers can tune in live, Monday, December 7th, 2009 at 7PM CST, as Ed Patterson discusses all the aspects of Operation eBook Drop on The Indie Author Show at blogtalkrado network with host and author, Bobby Ozuna. Authors are encouraged to show their patriotic support for the desires of US troops to have access to a wide range of literature, without the hassle of storing or toting physical copies of books, by joining Operation eBook Drop.

About the Show: The Indie Author Show streams live every Monday night at 7PM CST with author, book marketing consultant and host, Bobby Ozuna of Ozuna Publications. The show is designed to spotlight and support aspects of the independent publishing business (http://blogtalkradio.com/theindieauthor). 
###

For information about this event or to book an interview or live guest appearance with Bobby Ozuna on The Indie Author Show, query Ozuna Publications at [email protected]

-- 
...supporting the independent arts...

~Bobby Ozuna
Author, Book Marketing Consultant and host to The Indie Author Show! on blogtalkradionetwork!
www.OzunaPub.com
=================================

Ed Patterson


----------



## BTackitt

300 authors yet Ed?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have 2 more to set up and a few working on preparing heir books, so tomorrow we'll hit 293, but I suspect that after the Ozuna show, we'll top the 300 mark. I was in shock when I had 20, but I souldn't be. There are no authors as geneous as Indie authors. I did approach one NON-Indie author and I'm still waiting for a response.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Send the press release to Stephen Colbert. . . . . .


I'm totally serious. . . .he's a huge troop support guy!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bobby Ozuna has it all under his control and told me that the release goes out tonight. 

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hey all - I changed the name of this thread slightly tonight realizing that I never put the name Operation eBook Drop in the thread's OP. This thread is older than the program - that's why.  

And we also got our first "What are you smoking?" vote on the Poll. Must be a one-star reviewer. he he he

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Have four new authors in the hopper and a new troop. Will be a busy day.

Ed Patterson


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Mr.Patterson Thanks for all that you and your fellow authors do in this effort... it makes proud to be an American/Texan to see this occuring great job Troop !


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you - 6 new authors today, bringing the total to *297*.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's another blog entry - this one from Aggie Villanueva:

http://www.visualartsjunction.com/?p=4267

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And here's something from The Examiner by journalist Tim Baker about tomorrow's broadcast and eBook Drop in general.

http://tinyurl.com/yllj3t4

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

_*303*_
_*303*_ 
_*303*_

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

YAYYY! And since it's for such a good reason I won't complain about the trio of scrolly numbers running across the screen.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And this from Debra Purdy Kong

http://tinyurl.com/cvwpoj

Ed Patterson


----------



## ScottLCollins

Just added Days' End to the Operation eBook Drop list. Can't even begin to express how good it feels.

Scott L Collins


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes, it is a nice feeling, a royalty unparalleled.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I did Bobby Ozuna's show and will post the link for those who missed it when he gets the archive up. 

Thanks all. You efforts go beyond the beyond.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The Ozuna Show archive is up already at

http://www.ozunapub.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks to Bobby Ozuna, Operation eBook Drop now has a little trailer. Come look:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfXFZOjPLWs

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Library Thing

http://www.librarything.com/topic/78574

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Great show last night, Ed. You did a wonderful job and loved the trailer as well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I just added a new Troop in Iraq and 4 new authors (one - Leigh Cunningham, is our first author from Singapore).

We're at *307*.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Tommie Lyn write:

http://tommielyn.blogspot.com/2009/12/blog-post.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## angelad

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, I just added a new Troop in Iraq and 4 new authors (one - Leigh Cunningham, is our first author from Singapore).
> 
> We're at *307*.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Nice.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just added 5 new TROOPS. Thats the highest number for any given day.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Hi Ed,

Just to let you know I figured out the Coupon thing and sent my message to the troops this morning. I'm offering three books - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7086[/b]]*http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7086*, *http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7082*, and *http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7085*.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Kathleen

and this from Larry ketchersid

http://www.duskbeforethedawn.net/2009/12/ebooks-for-troops-operation-ebook-drop/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## BTackitt

how many troop points of light?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*75*​
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From ParlezMoi Blog

http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/operation-ebook-drop.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FHGsa+%28Parlez+Moi+Blog%29

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Did you know that Operation eBook Drop has a new forum area in addition to our Kindleboards home (and our fanclub and the Amazon threads). It's called (duh) www.Operationebookdrop.com and it's new and was donated by one of our most devoted and dedicated authors (who wishes to remain anonymous).

Drop on it for a looksee.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm asleep at the switch and this thread slipped to the 2nd page. Bad Ed.

From Bdabooks

http://www.bdabooks.com.au/blog/10-posts/40-more-about-operation-ebook-drop-about-the-authors-this-time.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Jeffrey Martin:

http://jeffreymartinsnovels.wordpress.com/2009/11/03/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## tedmcardle

Good cause.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Ted

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*310*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Jack Holbrook

http://jackholbrook.wordpress.com/2009/12/13/the-ebook-drop-project/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to Chelle's world

http://chellecordero.com/tag/vanilla-heart-publishing/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And from Andy Parker:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewnews.asp?id=30819&AuthorID=100528

Ed Patterson


----------



## Tip10

The authors are doing a wonderful job of "Saying Thanks" to our troops serving in the Armed Forces.

Us regular readers can say thanks also -- just visit the website http://www.letssaythanks.com/ and fill out a card to be sent to US Military Personnel serving overseas. It only takes a second and mail from "Home" is always appreciated!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Tip:

Ad this is from NovelHelp (thank you Claudia jackson):

http://novelhelp.com/oebd

Ed patterson


----------



## Julia Knight

Okay so I'm new, but I'll give some in a good cause

Do I have to be on Smashwords or can I do it independently?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Julia:

Send my an email at [email protected] nd I'll get you information. Smashwords is not an absolute requirement, but is preferred. In fact, Claudia Jackson has donated her time to help opetation eBook Drop authors who aren't on Smashwords to get up and running. However, all you need to do is send me an email and we'll take it from there.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From My Greyhound Publishing

http://www.mygreypub.com/Blog/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Sandy Nicks

http://sandynicks.com/Blog/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

I just sent this in to WFAA TV in Dallas/Ft Worth. I hope I hear from them.

Operation eBook Drop, started by Edward Patterson, a veteran, is an affiliation of independent authors who give their ebooks for free to deployed coalition forces. It is a global effort. Several of the authors are in Texas (including me in the DFW area). Would you be interested in this human interest story?

For more information: http://www.kboards.com/blog/
For information on joining (authors, deployed troops or their families): http://blog.smashwords.com/2009/09/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook.html

For information on Operation eBook Drop authors: http://tinyurl.com/ygk8u5o

For the Operation eBook Drop Kindleboards forum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13352.0.html

And come join the Operation eBook Drop
Fan club at Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

OEBD's forum:
http://operationebookdrop.com/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just sent this to NBC's nightly "Making a Difference" report:

"Edward Patterson, an independent author of more than a dozen books is the originator of Operation EBook Drop.  The idea is that deployed troops can provide e-mail contacts and Ed's battalion of independent authors will send them their books for free.  These books are generally available to the public via Amazon, Smashwords and other sites for anything from 99 cents to $5.  All the service member needs is a computer to read them on, but they can also be read on any of the several e-book readers now available.  The idea originated from Ed's contact with a fellow Kindle owner who was a deployed soldier looking for reading material."

I realize now I should have also mentioned the Facebook page, but they have my e-mail address so if I hear anything I'll share!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks you Belle. Thank you Ann. And I have not had any luck with the USO, but when I received their fundraising promotion from Alex trebek this evening, I replied with to Alex about Operation eBook Drop hoping to get someone's attention at the USO, if not at Jeopardy.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Five new Authors (and we have 2 new troops).

*315 participating authors.*

Ed Patterson


----------



## kevindorsey

looking nice


----------



## alexdecampi

I'd love to participate in this, but I can't if it's Smashwords-only - their 'meatgrinder' doesn't do graphic novels

- Alex de Campi
http://www.valentinethecomic.com/kindle


----------



## Jeff

alexdecampi said:


> I'd love to participate in this, but I can't if it's Smashwords-only - their 'meatgrinder' doesn't do graphic novels
> 
> - Alex de Campi
> http://www.valentinethecomic.com/kindle


Contact Ed Patterson and he can tell you some alternatives.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Alxdicampi:

Drop me an email at [email protected] and let's see what you got. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## skfosterwood

OK, I am not an author, and I actually do not even own a Kindle (Yet!!!) I just wanted to register and post to let all the people involved in this know that what you are doing is amazing!!!  Thank you supporting the troops in this unique way!  Is there ANY way that run-of-the-mill people like me can help?  Do you take donations?  Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

There are three ways:

1 - Let everyone you know online and in your verbal circle that if they have deployed familt members in the military about the program.

2 - Get word out to your organizations.

3 - (and this sounds fishy, but it ain't), support the authors who are a part of this program by sampling and perhaps purchasing their books. That's a nice thank you, although the best thank you we get are from the troops. The list of authors are in the first post here. Many of them are Kindleboard household names. If you see their books on promotion threads, thank them their. (I spend a great deal of time bumping into these authors and their books and always thatnk them for being a part of this program).

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And from Dear Author:

http://dearauthor.com/wordpress/2009/09/15/tuesday-mid-day-links-roundup-the-medieval-chronicle/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

skfosterwood said:


> OK, I am not an author, and I actually do not even own a Kindle (Yet!!!) I just wanted to register and post to let all the people involved in this know that what you are doing is amazing!!! Thank you supporting the troops in this unique way! Is there ANY way that run-of-the-mill people like me can help? Do you take donations? Thanks!


Hi! I'd like to add a bit to Ed's excellent advice. Many of us give away samples of our work (some as much as 50% of a book.) You can read those samples in many places: Smashwords, Amazon, the author's website. If you read the samples, it would help if you posted a review of what you read so soldiers would find it easier to make a decision of what to download. It takes a bit of time, but oh, what a nice chore. Favorite chair, hot beverage, and a good story.


----------



## sierra09

That's true and why I love the fact that Smashwords allows the sample option. All three of mine have the sample option enabled. Amazon's Look Inside is good as well but it can skip around some and I try to post snippets or excepts on my website...remembering to freshen those every once and awhile is my problem.


----------



## Elysha

Here are a couple of unabashed plugs for my 2 ebooks that are on Operation Ebook Drop!

Heart In Motion - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4403

If you are tired of not living the inherent happiness you know is available to you, then Elysha's book Heart In Motion is a revelation. Elysha prompts and questions you to go deeper into understanding how your life works. He shows you how personally identifying with the chattering mind keeps you stuck in pain and prevents you from being the love that you already are. Discover your heart today.

Who You Are - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4408

In Who You Are, Elysha explains that you can be self realized in any moment. Elysha puts the power into your hands by offering you a practice that will allow you to alleviate your own suffering. This is the beginning of your journey of true discovery. You already are your true nature; all you have to do is remember it, moment by moment. It is that simple, and Elysha will show you how.

Thanks for making this all possible.

With Love,

Elysha


----------



## Belle

.








.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Beautiful.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From a Little Office in a Little House

http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com/tag/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We've been adding at least one troop per day his week.

Ed Patterson


----------



## BTackitt

Edward, I will be sending notices to both the Navy Times and Marine Corps Times today. what are the current totals?
315 authors? and 80? troop points? (including the sub)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes, that's pretty accurate. I have a few more pending requests, but riht now I just arrived in blizzard ridden New Joisey, so the numbers won't go up until later.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## AlexStone

Here's my book "Hauling Checks" that is a part of Operation eBook Drop.

I'm a cargo pilot. In the industry, I'm known as a "Freight Dog." I fly canceled checks and other types of high-value cargo around the country, mostly at night, in airplanes that are older than I am. Flying freight-or "work" as we call it-in small, twin-engine aircraft is a lesser known side of the aviation world. Our day starts when banker's hours end. Thousands of flights move millions of pounds of work from city to city every night while the rest of the country is asleep. 
We're out there in the freezing rain getting de-iced when you're laying down for bed. We're sweeping the snow off our wings with a broom at three in the morning. That horrible thunderstorm you heard last night while you were sleeping, we were flying through it. The fog you woke up to in the early morning hours, we were landing in it.

Hauling Checks is a comedy about the darker side of aviation. A cast of degenerate pilots, who work for a shady night time air cargo operation, take you on a flight through the unfriendly skies. The pilots abuse every Reg in the book in their quest to make deadlines for their high value cargo. As the company falls on hard times, management resorts to questionable measures to save the failing airline.

www.haulingchecks.com


----------



## rndballref

I received an email from the mother of an Operation Ebook Drop which included the following:

"Mr. Jaffe, my son is a marine in Afgan. He is reading your book, and he swears that, in high school, he played in one of the gyms you describe in your book - but the school name doesn't match. He is on a quest to find out if he is right. By the way, your book has raised his spirits during down-times and we are grateful to you."

I wrote back, "Your son is insightful - I modelled my fictional gym after Proviso East in the western suburbs. It is my favorite gym to referee games. The sudents rock the house there - it really gets loud, and it is steeped in tradition and NBA legacies. I may have officiated a game when your son played! I would be proud to meet him there to watch a game when he returns. Merry Christmas to your family, especially your brave son."

Yale


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wonderful feedback Yale:

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well folks, its been 16 weeks since I met Troop Joe Terry on line and this whole thing started. In this season of giving and good feelings, I believe that this little notion has struck a nice chord and will continue to do so for many weeks to come.

Thanks to all. This is a great start.

Edward C. Patterson

PS: When I was in the Army, Christmas was always the hardest holiday to be away from home. I remember 2 hings when I was over in Germany (beside hip deep snow). My family sent me a tape (they were new them) with personal greetings, even singing. I listen to that tape (with difficulty today as my Mom, Grandmother, Grandfather, aunts and uncles are gone now, but they gave me their voice forever. Then there thing was the scrawny Christmas tree that me and my four room mates managed to scrub up. We used crushed beer cans for ornaments, and other things that I won't tell you about, but it was the most beautiful tree ever raised. The stuff of legend and will probably (like everything else in my life) show up on the page sooner or later.


----------



## Elliot

I am interested in helping, what do I need to do?


----------



## sierra09

Elliot, give Ed a shout at [email protected] and he'll tell you what you need to do.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I thought I'd post here my message to the troops participating in Operation eBook Drop - (I didn't neglect the authors, but I thought I'd keep that betwen us he he, but if you know me, you can imagine - ho ho ho) 

To the Military Members of Operation eBook Drop:

As a veteran and a citizen I want to thank you all for your courage and sacrifice to keep this world safer and my liberties intact. Without our brave men and women in the coalition forces, all citizens would be shackled to their fears and sleep the sleep of the restless. I appreciate what's a stake here and know that a gift of a mere book is a small contribution to ease the hours you spend away from home and family, but I am glad to make it, as insignificant as it is compared with the gift that you have given me and to all the citizens of the countries that you represent.

I hope to hear from you, telling me if my fictional world intrudes upon your real world and if it has added some comfort to your magnificent service.

May this message find you healthy and safe. May you be blessed beyond all measure and find some joy within each other and with the many who pray for your safe return.

Happy Holidays
Edward C. Patterson
(formerly SP 5 Ed Patterson US Army, 6th Batallion, 60th Artilery (1966-6


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a Holiday wish received from a troop:

"Ed,
Greetings from COB Basrah, Iraq

I have met so many authors from this program you started. I am very appreciative. At least four or five of them I chat with on email and facebook and some of them have sent me care packages.When I signed up for this operation ebook, I had no idea the response would be this great. It has been amazing and I have tons of books, way more than I will ever read in 10 deployments. Thank you very much and may God bless you.

CPT Wayne Dunlap
US Army"

ecp


----------



## Belle

Ed - I copied this to "Mail Call" on the forum and onto FaceBook.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bueno, bueno.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Angus, Sandy Nicks' pet dog is interviewed and mentions Operation eBook Drop (for barking ou loud). 

http://petsandauthors.blogspot.com/2009/12/interview-with-angus-proud-owner-of.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Digital Books for Deployed Troops

The birth of a new idea came about by chance for Edward C. Patterson of Pennsylvania but what a magnificent concept it has turned into with just a few months. For the benefit of U.S. troops all across the globe, 'Operation eBook Drop' was created.

Read the whole article


----------



## plumboz

After a drought so long I was afraid my emails to troops were being censored for their references to "not nearly official government intelligence agencies" and "clothing optional ex-Onion Festival Queens", a troop coupon was just redeemed!

I like sales and readers of any kind are dear to me, but having a Troop Coupon redeemed really makes my day.

Thanks again, Ed.

Best to all,
Alan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hey, I get downloads from the troops all the time on my gayest titles. Operation eBook Drop does not exclude any genre.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have a new troop coming in his evening

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Hello OEBD authors and publishers.

This is just a reminder that genres have been set up on the forum for your titles, as well as a protected coupon code viewable by Military members only. If you haven't listed your OEBD titles yet, please take a few minutes to do so. (You can post one title in multiple genres if they need them - i.e. mystery and romance).

If you have any questions, please contact one of the moderators. We're here to help!

Regards,
The Operation eBook Drop Team.
http://operationebookdrop.com


----------



## sierra09

I think I'm all set-up, Belle but thanks for the reminder to check.


----------



## Belle

sierra09 said:


> I think I'm all set-up, Belle but thanks for the reminder to check.


Yeah, you're good to go!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks to the forum administration and moderators at www.operationebookdrop.com. Bravo.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from About.com

http://portables.about.com/b/2009/12/22/ebooks-for-soldiers-operation-ebook-drop-still-going.htm

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Lauren Dan:

http://www.laurendane.com/blog/2009/12/10/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from USAToday

http://content.usatoday.com/topics/article/Anne+Rice/0epmfQo5VO1en/1

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A gift from Kristen Tsetsi:

http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com/2009/12/24/a-christmas-present-for-you/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Let's all remember to keep the troops in our prayers today, particularly those who are away from their families during the holidays. And a special blessing to Ed for starting this whole ebook operation!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Blushing, but let's not forget Elmore that it was your idea to turn to Smashwords.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

View the UK staging area for Operation eBook Drop

http://oebduk.blogspot.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Edward C. Patterson said:


> A gift from Kristen Tsetsi:
> 
> http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com/2009/12/24/a-christmas-present-for-you/
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thanks for posting this, Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson




----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From My Greyhound Pub:

http://www.mygreypub.com/Blog/?m=2009

Ed Patterson


----------



## OliviaD

I would like to do this with my book.  What do I do?  Olivia Darnell


----------



## Belle

OliviaD said:


> I would like to do this with my book. What do I do? Olivia Darnell


Olivia - contact Ed Patterson at [email protected] for details.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Olivia:

Set your book up on Smashwords with a 100% OFF Discount coupon and email me at [email protected]  If that's hectic, let me know. (We have our helpr bees and alternatives).   Looking forward.

Ed Patterson


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I received this thank you note from one of the troops and wanted to share it and remind everyone to check up on their expiration dates.  Mine were set for December because I never thought that the Ebook Drop would grow like it did.  I'm very proud and pleased to be a part of it and will continue to update and send free book codes to the troops until they all come home!

Mr. Carroll,
I want to thank you for such a wonderful gift for all of us military
members..it is greatly appreciated..I will definitely provide some
feedback when I am done reading your books..I have so many books to read
from so many authors I just don't know where to begin..Thank you once
again for your support for all us. Also not sure if you knew or not but
the code for your Red Cross of Gold III does not work..it says it is
expired?..well take care and Have a Merry Xmas..I am a pretty fast
reader so hopefully you will hear back from me soon.

Gary C. Zahn, TSgt, USAF
EA Controller EPOC-OD-NC2


----------



## BTackitt

Ed, I am passing OEBD information along to some quilt guilds, we often make quilts for military people.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

ecp


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Michael Mefford:

http://www.mikemefford.com/?p=157

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Did you miss the video. Here is is again:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Inotauthor

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And it keeps on coming - Steve Jorn Books:

http://www.stevejordanbooks.com/techlog/1109_1.htm

Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

More Troop Coupons being redeemed for Boomerang!

And I'm keeping my fingers crossed that a positive note from one of the reporters with the Arizona Republic turns into a go ahead from her editor to do a piece on Operation eBook Drop.

Happy New Year to all!

Alan


----------



## R. M. Reed

I just put my book on Smashwords, and I registered at the OEBD page, but I'm still not sure how to get my book listed so the troops can get it.


----------



## Belle

R. Reed said:


> I just put my book on Smashwords, and I registered at the OEBD page, but I'm still not sure how to get my book listed so the troops can get it.


Hi. Follow this link to the OEBD forum to see all the genres currently available. 
http://operationebookdrop.com/forum/index.php?board=8.0

This is in the portion viewable to everyone, so don't post your coupon codes. There is a way to put up a restricted link, and the instructions are in the Authors' section of the forum.

If you need another genre, let me know and I'll set it up.

Belle


----------



## R. M. Reed

I don't have any codes to give yet. How do I get those?


----------



## Belle

R. Reed said:


> I don't have any codes to give yet. How do I get those?


You set them up on Smashwords.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

R. Reed said:


> I don't have any codes to give yet. How do I get those?


Once you have published an e-book on Smashwords, then you can go to the Dashboard tab, then click the link for "Generate and manage Coupons" on the left side of the page. That takes you to https://www.smashwords.com/dashboard/coupons which has your title(s) listed with a "Generate Coupon" link for each book.


----------



## Jeff

R. Reed said:


> I don't have any codes to give yet. How do I get those?


On Smashwords, from the top tabs, choose Dashboard, then from the menu on the left pick Generate and manage Coupons. You want to create a coupon that provides 100% payment. The rest should be self-explanatory.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Then send me that email at [email protected] and you'll be rock n' rollin'



Ed Patterson


----------



## R. M. Reed

Ok, I got one code. I sent an email to Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Got it - I'll process it tonight (at work now).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Ed - I used the logo from the OED website on the Backword Books page to let people know we're members and supporters. I hope that's okay.

Link to page

(scroll to the bottom)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Absolutely.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ReeseReed

Okay, I got my book listed on the site, but how/where do I put the coupon code?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Reese:

When I set you up and send you the troop list, you will be emailing each troop an invitation to read your book - you include the smashword url link and the Code for use by that individual. They insert the code upon check-out.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ReeseReed

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Reese:
> 
> When I set you up and send you the troop list, you will be emailing each troop an invitation to read your book - you include the smashword url link and the Code for use by that individual. They insert the code upon check-out.
> 
> Ed Patterson


ahhh, ok. gotcha now, thanks!


----------



## daveconifer

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Reese:
> 
> When I set you up and send you the troop list, you will be emailing each troop an invitation to read your book - you include the smashword url link and the Code for use by that individual. They insert the code upon check-out.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I'm glad for this review session. I was 99% sure I was doing it right but I still had doubts. Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Decided that before I start marketing my latest BOOK (almost ready to go), I would give it as a gift to the troops first. I just sent out the codes and links. Tomorrow I'll start letting the public know about it.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks to Belle and the Facebook Fanclub, we are up t 372 fans. Come join us:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*320*

ecp


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

If you know families with deployed armed service personnel, do not hestitate to tell them about Operation eBook Drop.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And From Cleo Dunnit

http://cleodunnit.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A year in review from Melissa Malcohn

http://elissa-malcohn.livejournal.com/25977.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Sarah Barnard:

http://www.pledgingforchange.com/profiles/blogs/thoughts-on-operation-ebook

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Rebecca Vickery

http://bookblogs.ning.com/profiles/blogs/operation-ebook-drop

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

New on Fee

http://www.newsonfeeds.com/article/10707814/eBooks%20for%20Soldiers:%20'Operation%20Ebook%20Drop'%20Still%20Going

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Suspense by Anne

http://suspensebyanne.blogspot.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop-show-your-support.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## BTackitt

heheheh.. we have spent HOURS this past week looking at various car dealerships in our town up in Ft. Worth, and over in Weatherford. ANY time I have heard someone talk about knowing someone in the military overseas I have immeditaely given them the OEBD information... now here is hoping they pass it along to their troops.


----------



## Belle

BTackitt-you're-my-neighbor!--I'm-in-Mansfield.--


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I hope it's passed along.

Ed Patterson


----------



## rndballref

Ed, I love getting your notifications of new troops' inclusion in OED. Makes me feel good everytime I offer my novel to our soldiers.

Yale Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks, Yale, I'll keep them coming when they roll in.

Now - from Dan Richardson

http://gogbook.wordpress.com/2010/01/04/operation-e-book-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This received from a military member of Operation eBook Drop

Mr. Patterson,

Thank you for the books and thank you for sending out my email information. I 
have received about 200 emails from authors including their book information. It 
will take some time but I plan on sending each of them a Thank You note as well. 
Thank you again for supporting us troops and for serving our country.

ARTHUR J LIKER
SFC


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Tilly Greene's Hot Thoughts

http://tillygreene.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

OEBD fan form has hit 400 fans!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from the NaNoWriMo site

http://www.nanowrimo.org/es/node/3424659

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*325 Operation eBook Drop Authors*
Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ed. . . .do you have any business card templates. . . . .when I start working I'll be coming in contact with lots of folks who either have recently gotten back from deployment, are going soon, or know someone who is. . . . .I'd be happy to make some cards with pertinent information to pass on to them. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ann:

I haven't thought about that. Do you mean something in Pagemarker?

Ed Patterson

Yale Jaffe mentions Operation eBook Drop in an author interview he recently gave;

http://simurl.com/spadblog

Ed P


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Or Word, or Publisher, or something. . . . . .

I'm thinking something that could be printed onto standard Avery business card stock and handed out. . .smaller, possibly simplified version of the logo with web/e-mail contact information for troops who might be interested. . . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good idea. Let me put it out first for a volunteer.

Ed P


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I thought about trying to work something up but I'm not great at that sort of thing.  And the logo is a fairly complex design. . . .wasn't sure how to copy it from, say, Facebook, make it smaller, and not have it be pretty useless. . . . .I also wasn't exactly sure what specific information should be included. .. . . .

I have clients who work in the Chaplains' office and public affairs, etc. . . . . .I'd be more than happy to let them know about the program and spread the word as they are willing!


----------



## Jeff

If everyone agrees, I will create a generic business card that anyone can customize to insert their name and email address.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That would be wonderful, Jeff. You always come through. And we can distribute these with the welcome letters and make them available through the forum, here and the fanclub, I think. Ann, excellent idea. I thank you. Also, Jeff - do you have the UK logo also?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Jeff - do you have the UK logo also?


No, Ed. But I saw it somewhere. Facebook maybe?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jeff:

I just emailed it to you.

Ed


----------



## Jeff

There are two very simple and easy to edit MS Publisher files on the OEBD site.

US Version
UK Version

Just right click and save as then open with MS Office or any other compatible application. They should fit on Avery or most other ink jet business card forms.

This is what the card looks like when printed:










If anyone wants a more elaborate design or a special size, just send me an email or PM.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff, that's great for the authors. . . .but I don't want any of MY personal information on it.   I'm just looking for something that will tell the soldiers/sailors/airmen/marines where to go to get hooked up with free books.  Kind of just a generic. . . .here's the website, here's what you do to get free books. . . . .


----------



## sierra09

That's a wonderful idea and card design...now to get ink for the printer.


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> Jeff, that's great for the authors. . . .but I don't want any of MY personal information on it.  I'm just looking for something that will tell the soldiers/sailors/airmen/marines where to go to get hooked up with free books. Kind of just a generic. . . .here's the website, here's what you do to get free books. . . . .


Then don't put any of your personal information on it, Ann. The cards on the web site are 100% editable. You can change anything you want, save it to a new name and email the new *.pub file to me and I'll post it for you.


----------



## Belle

To help out, here's another version.


----------



## Jeff

Belle said:


> To help out, here's another version.


How can Ann get that so she can print the cards, Belle?


----------



## Belle

Jeff said:


> How can Ann get that so she can print the cards, Belle?


She can email me for a jpeg file. That way the resolution will be good enough for a card. She could copy it from here, but it'd probably be too grainy. ([email protected])


----------



## Jeff

Belle said:


> She can email me for a jpeg file. That way the resolution will be good enough for a card. She could copy it from here, but it'd probably be too grainy. ([email protected])


That won't work. I'll send you a PM and explain.


----------



## Belle

ooOOooh.  okay.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Jeff and Belle and Ann.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hey, we're up to 403 fans on the Operation eBook Drop Fan Club on Facebook. Come visit and join:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

Ed Patterson
(and thank you Belle for making that possible)


----------



## Jeff

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hey, we're up to 403 fans on the Operation eBook Drop Fan Club on Facebook.


...and 361 members (mostly lurking) on the Operation eBook Drop forum.


----------



## Belle

Aw, shucks.  T'wern't nothing.  Glad it's working out.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Don't be so modest, Belle. I'm larnin' that texans do things in a BIG way.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Here's another attempt at a generic business card type handout in MS Word format that can be customized. It uses Avery blank business card forms 5881, 8373 and 8869.

http://www.operationebookdrop.com/upload/US_OPEBD.doc


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Jeff

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I received the following message from David Atkinson, Operation eBook Drop's UK liaiason:

"I have had contact today to say that two staff officers in Camp Bastion, Afghanistan, are keen to support the idea. They are willing to push the word out and help with validating troop email requests. I should have the nuts and bolts of this set up soon and hopefully we can then add some more UK names to both the troop lists and author lists."

 

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Jeff said:


> ...and 361 members (mostly lurking) on the Operation eBook Drop forum.


I fear that I'm guilty of lurking. I'm a very introverted and shy author...though to be fair, I lurked over here quite a bit too.


----------



## Belle

GO, David Atkinson!  Bring on the Brits.  

And Sierra - glad to know you're lurking, but if you post something, I promise not to bite.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Also on the forum www.operationebookdrop.com I've innaugurated a Founder's blog.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Parlez Moi Blog

http://www.blogcatalog.com/search.frame.php?term=operation+ebook+drop&id=0dc91a9c67ea2b4cb56d7025046a9736

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Seve Jordan Boos

http://www.stevejordanbooks.com/techlog/1109_1.htm

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Also on the forum www.operationebookdrop.com I've innaugurated a Founder's blog.
> 
> Ed Patterson


What's it under?


----------



## Jeff

There's a link in the middle of the main page.

http://www.operationebookdrop.com/blog/blog1.php


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Larry Ketchersid

http://www.duskbeforethedawn.net/2009/12/ebooks-for-troops-operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Adele Clagett

http://www.mygreypub.com/Blog/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In case you missed Harvey's blog last year:

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/12/operation-ebook-drop-home-grown-from-kindleboards/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Tommie Lyn on Goodreads

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3020838.Tommie_Lyn

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The UK Staging grounds

http://oebduk.blogspot.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

and from Gaslight Publishing

http://gaslightpublishing.net/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

An email I received yesterday from a new militatry member:

"Thanks! I've already received a little over 50 emails from authors!

"Behold, how good and how pleasant it is for brethren to dwell together in unity! It is like the precious ointment upon the head, that ran down upon the beard, even Aaron's beard: that went down to the skirts of his garments; As the dew of Hermon, and as the dew that descended upon the mountains of Zion: for there the LORD commanded the blessing, even life for evermore." Psalm 133

MAJ Jones, Vernon L. Jr.
US Army Afghanistan.

ecp​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Given the number of participating authors at an average of 3 books per author (some hav one - some have a dozen or so) and given the 90 military points of light (troops), I estimate that Operation eBook Drop has DROPPED 88,000 eBook coupons. I don;t think it's less, but it probably is more. That's a helluva a lot of books offered out there. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## JennaAnderson

Hi Ed - I am getting into this kind of late. Can you please direct me to the instructions on how to offer my title to the troops?

I looked around the website and some of the pages here but I haven't had enough coffee to be patient.  

Jenna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jenna - send me an email ([email protected]) and I'll take care of you.

Ed Patterson


----------



## JennaAnderson

Sweet - you're THE BEST! 

Email is on the way.

Jenna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Jenna - I've been out of computer range all day, but I did recieve your email and will tun it around tomorrow.  

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## JennaAnderson

Okie dokie - no problem. Thanks again.

Jenna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson




----------



## Edward C. Patterson

and the Sony reader has it's say on Operation eBook Drop

http://portables.about.com/b/2009/12/22/ebooks-for-soldiers-operation-ebook-drop-still-going.htm

Hey! Whatever the troops have - let freedom ring.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just has correspondence from the LCmdr of the USS Bonhomme Richard who is considering joining the entire ship onto Operation eBook Drop. I up for adopting another ship.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I just has correspondence from the LCmdr of the USS Bonhomme Richard who is considering joining the entire ship onto Operation eBook Drop. I up for adopting another ship.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Me, too!


----------



## rndballref

I am up to 90 OED downloads of my novel.  Semper Fi!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yale, that's wonderful. My books downloaded quite frequently, but the GOOD news is they are less frequent now. Why is that good news. It means that we are offering the troops a wide variety and choice and they are shopping - which is what we want them to do. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from One Mistake at a Tyme

http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2010/01/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## kevindorsey

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yale, that's wonderful. My books downloaded quite frequently, but the GOOD news is they are less frequent now. Why is that good news. It means that we are offering the troops a wide variety and choice and they are shopping - which is what we want them to do.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Educating the troops, that's really something they need BAD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As a veteran and spouse of a veteran, I take issue with that remark. . . .our all volunteer force is generally very well educated. . . . .I think you meant this to be funny, but it wasn't.


----------



## Jeff

kevindorsey said:


> Educating the troops, that's really something they need BAD.


Please explain your remark.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Not sure what was intended by that comment. I found it offensive, especially since my comment was highlighting that the program is working well and providing what our brave men and women need (a wide selection of reading). Unfortunately, this thread is not one of them debatin' threads. If anyone wants to disparage our brave troops and veterans (of which I am one), I suggest you post your opinions on some other thread or else I'm sure that you'll get more from the moderators than one of Betsy's hats.

Peace.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Visit our forum for discussions with OEBD authors.

http://operationebookdrop.com

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We have 425 Fans on the Facebook Fanclub. Come visit:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I heard from the USS Bonhomme Richard overnight. Their commander feels that their email system is sufficient enough to handle Operation eBook Drop. He has sent out an email to his crew to see how many sailors are interested and will get back to me.

This would be the first time we've adopted an Aircraft Carrier. I encourage you to pop over to the USS Bonhomme Richard's Faceboo fanclub and join. (The have nearly 7,000 fans) Wow

http://www.facebook.com/ussbhr?v=wall

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Although Ed, Belle, Gertie, Karen and a many authors all try to make it interesting, the Operation eBook Drop web site is really boring. I see troops lurking there all the time but they never post. Perhaps we could generate some troop involvement if some KindleBoards members could drop in and post a one line hello or good morning. I know that we have a fair number of vets here and some active duty members who might relate to the Military Group members.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've been remiss and mean to get my blog more spicy and regulated . . .and will make an effort. This week I've been tied up with oh so many things, including The Indie Spotlight with my cohort Greg Banks. Jeff's is right. Please, everyone visit and yak it up on the operation ebook drop forum.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Always good to check on the original information published on the Smashwords blog.

http://blog.smashwords.com/2009/09/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Alan Hutcheson's Press release

http://www.prlog.org/10372067-author-alan-hutcheson-joins-operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## nickytestafortedotcom

Ed,

Thanks for the opportunity to make "Tales of a New York Limo Driver" available to the troops.

For everyone else here are the links:

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Tales-New-York-Limo-Driver/dp/1419637312/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228713455&sr=1-1

Kindle:http://www.amazon.com/Tales-York-Limo-Driver-ebook/dp/B00318D6RC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1264113160&sr=1-1

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7752

Book Trailer: 




Website: http://www.nickytestaforte.com

Enjoy the Ride!

Nicky Testaforte
Author of "Tales of a New York Limo Driver"
and the forthcoming "Exacting Retribution - Revenge Done Right"


----------



## cheerio

kevindorsey said:


> Educating the troops, that's really something they need BAD.


I take issue with it also as a veteran


----------



## loca

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Alan Hutcheson's Press release
> 
> http://www.prlog.org/10372067-author-alan-hutcheson-joins-operation-ebook-drop.html
> 
> Ed Patterson


Going to read.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Frances Hunter's American Heroes blog

http://franceshunter.wordpress.com/2010/01/22/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just popping in to say that I have a very dicey internet connection this weekedn here in NJ and may be among the missing until Sunday night. If anyone wants to post here in the true spriti of bumpage (is that a word?), I certainly will not complain.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Still waiting for the first requests from the USS Bonhomme Richard - but they may be heading for Haiti.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Janes Addams Bookshop

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Champaign-IL/Jane-Addams-Bookshop/192714922716?v=app_2347471856

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Keeping it alive

http://www.prlog.org/10440254-pennsylvania-author-ed-patterson-discusses-operation-ebook-drop-for-troops-on-the-indie-author-show.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

nd this one from Jack Dixon

http://jack-dixon.blogspot.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

G;enn Thater puts us on US Army Ramgers fanclub at Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/posted.php?id=95450758315&share_id=308581110084&comments=1

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Journey of a Kitten

http://www.kittent.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

W'e made Experts123

http://www.experts123.com/questions/filter/drop?type=question

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Edward C. Patterson said:


> W'e made Experts123
> 
> http://www.experts123.com/questions/filter/drop?type=question
> 
> Ed Patterson


Does this mean we're famous? Do I have to start wearing sunglasses whenever I go out?

hehehehe


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I guess enough people have asked the question to warrant and expert anser.   Wait Sunglasses  

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean

Belle said:


> Does this mean we're famous? Do I have to start wearing sunglasses whenever I go out?
> 
> hehehehe


I can't wear them. I have this tendency to break them somehow. Same with watches.

Famous would be nice, but not happening right now. Now, if you happen to get a photo op with Stephen King or something like that


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

He's my mentor, but I'm still older (King that is - which I guess makes me the Queen).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Ed, for the opportunity to send my book all over the world. I just sent out the coupon code for "Uncategorized." 

Cool thing you set up here.

Sue Lange


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am Happy to announce that I received approval this morning from our newest Military Member:

*the USS Bonhomme Richard*​
and its thousands of crew members.

I will be sending out the email information tonight to our author members. It ain't everyday that we adopt an Aircraft carrier, especially one of the largest vessel in the US fleet.    We've come a long way from September, eh, Joe Terry?

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

That's great news, Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

ecp


----------



## Belle

_boing...boing...boing...boing_

(Doing my happy dance, Ed)


----------



## RJ Keller

Awesome news!!!!


----------



## chilady1

That is terrific news !!!!!  Ed - I think your brainchild of Operation eBook drop is amazing and so are you! What an absolutely great way to show support for our troops.  God Bless you and all the generous authors who have participated in this.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, the emails went out.

Thanks to all. I'm absolutely numb. Indie authors rock. Not only do we support each other, but we put our hearts where they belong.

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Gaslight Publishing:

http://gaslightpublishing.net/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Raven Rozier posts about the USS Bonhomme Richard:

http://ravenrozier.blogspot.com/2010/01/anchors-aweigh.html

Ed Pattersonj


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from PledgingForChange.com

http://www.pledgingforchange.com/profiles/blogs/thoughts-on-operation-ebook

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Jenna Anderson's blog

http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2010/01/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Hope you don't mind this link, Ed.

Smashwords founder and Operation eBook Drop support, Mark Coker, is going to be the guest on tonight's BookChatter. 11pm Eastern time. You'll be able to call in or post questions/comments in the comments section.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Everyone tune in. Mark Coker is a pioneer on so many fronts.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Authors:

Do you have feedback to post from troops?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

I haven't heard anything specific, but I noticed a new member signed up on the forum yesterday who is either navy or marine.  I wondered if he was a USS Bonhomme Richard crew member.  I sent him a welcome message, but haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## bjgonzo

I am new to the board and did not read all the pages, but I want to say THANK YOU!!!  My husband is currently in Iraq and we are getting Kindles when he gets home, soon.  I was playing on here and found this thread and think it is a wonderful thing you are doing!  He will be deploying again before the year is out and would love to be involved.


----------



## Belle

bjgonzo said:


> I am new to the board and did not read all the pages, but I want to say THANK YOU!!! My husband is currently in Iraq and we are getting Kindles when he gets home, soon. I was playing on here and found this thread and think it is a wonderful thing you are doing! He will be deploying again before the year is out and would love to be involved.


We'd love to have you involved, too! If you're interested in meeting some of the authors, OEBD has a Facebook page which you can become a fan of, as well as a forum, which you can join in the posts.

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420
Forum: http://operationebookdrop.com/forum/index.php#c1

Nice to meet you.
Belle


----------



## Jeff

[quote author=Operation eBook Drop webmaster]Friday January 29, 2010 11:59 PM EST. The Operation eBook Drop web site will be down while the server is being updated. The site will return "404 Error - Not Found" until the various name servers propagate. This can take from minutes to as long as 48 hours.[/quote]


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Roger that.

ECP


----------



## Jeff

Most of the name servers propagated over night so the site should now be accessible and running faster for most parts of the world.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Jeff and

*341 and another new Troop*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Jefrrey Martin's Novels:

http://jeffreymartinsnovels.wordpress.com/2009/11/03/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I've had lots of activity from Operation eBook drop today from The USS Bonhomme Richard, where it's raining The Jade Owl, with 11 downloads today alone. I've heard from a few others authors with similar experiences, who I've encouraged to post numbers here and on the Fan site.

ALSO, I've had an inquiry from Family Readiness Volunteers, who requested the information for membership to Operation eBook Drop for the deployed troops they support. This would not be a centralized distribution, but each troop coming to the well to drink; however, I have asked all requests use a Family Readiness Volunteers reference. I'll Keep you all posted.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## rndballref

Ed, since you opened OED to the USS Bonhomme Richards, 10 copies of my novel, Advantage Disadvantage, have been downloaded.  Making sailors happy is not my normal thing, but this feels great!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ed. . . just heard from a long time client of mine that he's being deployed to Haiti. . . .Not really a combat zone, but I assume OBED is for he and his buddies as well. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes, Ann, it is. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Perry perkins Books

http://perryperkinsbooks.wordpress.com/2009/12/18/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## ldenglish

I received this email from Corky, who is collected Kindle books for her daughter Corporal Jennifer Sharp.

"Dear Mrs Welch, 
I can't thank you enough. Jennifer has already done 2 tours in Iraq and will now spend a year in Afghanistan. I know she loves mysteries and will so appreciate your generous gift to help get her through what I'm sure will be a (hopefully) boring tour. 
May many wonderful blessings come your way. 
Thank you again from both of us, 
Corky"

I've had plenty of downloads but rarely get an acknowledgement from a troop or their parent(s) so this really made my day!


----------



## Belle

Linda - you're not the only one smiling about this.  I love hearing good reports!!  Congrats.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from My Greyhound Publishing

http://www.mygreypub.com/Blog/?p=257

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

AWESOME Ed -  I can't help but get teary eyed whenever I read this thread


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Come visit Vanilla Heart Publishers, a supporter of Operation eBook Drop

http://www.vanillaheartbooksandauthors.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Picture call from one of the earliest military members - Wayne Dunlap in Iraq.*










*And his unit stopped to help some children*.










*Now doesn't this make your day? It makes mine.*










Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to help get OEBD Facebook page to 500 fans by Valentine's Day. That's only 30 more people. We can do this, y'all!! (This tape will self-destruct within 30 seconds). "Mission Impossible" theme music fades...


(If you don't have a FB account, please consider setting one up.  There's a lot of great info on that page.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Belle

Ed Patterson


----------



## ldenglish

I love the pics from Wayne Dunlop. Seeing them definitely made my day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ldenglish

Just received this from Arthur Liker.

"Ms. Welch,

Thank you very much for your ebooks and your participation in Operation E-Book 
Drop. I truly appreciate your generosity and look forward to reading your 
material.
Thank you again for supporting the troops.

Best Wishes,

ARTHUR J LIKER
SFC
Medical Advisor / Team Medic
Iraqi Police Transition Team
Team Stalker"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have some others from Wayne and will post them this weekend.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have a few new authors to set up on the program tomorrow or this weekend.



Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Ed - did you see the latest request on the FaceBook page?  I directed him to you, but don't know if he contacted you or not.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I saw it and just underscored it. He hasn't contacted me.

BTW, all authors - the new author notifications will include not only the one-to-one troop contract, but a batch email list for easier contact, now that we're big and have 100 ppints of contact. (Thanks Gregory Banks for the suggestion). 

lso, are your coupons still good. Remember that coupons have expiration dates. If your's has expired, don;t foget to renew it. Some authors have kept these dates on a short leash not knowing how long the program would last. Well, folks . . .

Ed Patterson


----------



## bjgonzo

Ed,
My hubby is home now, YAY, but for his next deployment, what does he need to do to be involved?  He is a Senior Staff NCO so I'm not sure if you would like to deal directly with him or his FRO.  
Thank you so much for doing this!
Jamie


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Send me an email at [email protected] with his unit name, and the email address that will be easiest for him to access.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bobby Ozuna on Operation eBook Drop

http://www.youtube.com/user/Inotauthor

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Michael Mefford

http://www.mikemefford.com/?p=157

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to 5 new authors and one new military member.

*346 authors*
and I noticed we got our second "What are you smoking?" vote on the poll. It's great to know that democracy still waves and our brave men and women are defending it. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just posted a new entry on the Founder's Blog:

*How to Adopt an Aircraft Carrier. *

http://www.operationebookdrop.com/blog/blog1.php

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from David Conifer

http://www.kentuckywrestling.com/smf/index.php?topic=7206.0

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from The Scholarly Kitchen

http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2009/09/14/operation-ebook-drop-indie-authors-helping-soldiers/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from L.K. Campbell

http://www.lkcampbell.com/free.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

at the red Room

http://www.redroom.com/blog/kristen-j-tsetsi/backword-books-authors-among-many-others-donate-free-ebooks-to-deployed-soldie

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Now at 347 Authors.*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Have a bunch of new authors in the hopper, so we WILL hit 350 during this snowstorm. Woohoo.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

That's good news, Ed.  I'll be sure and look for them when I update the FB Author's List on Sunday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We'll get there Belle. It's sowing today and I'm not at work, so after I shovel some eggs and coffee in my maw (sorry for the image), I'll get cracking on the new authors - some well known Indie authors coming on board in this batch (not that we aren't all well known, but when the Feathery comes on board, we're not just talking golf swings).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Visit our UK staging area:

http://oebduk.blogspot.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Gaslight Publishing

http://gaslightpublishing.net/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

and from Publetariat.

http://www.publetariat.com/editor039s-desk/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook-drop

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*351 OEBD authors yeah!*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

deom Johnny Denovo Mysteries

http://johnnydenovo.com/2009/09/12/operation-ebook-drop-authors-support-our-troops/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Dan Richardson

http://gogbook.wordpress.com/2010/01/04/operation-e-book-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Lillie Amman

http://lillieammann.com/2009/11/02/operaton-ebook-drop-free-books-for-deployed-soldiers/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from MyGreyhound publishing
http://www.mygreypub.com/Blog/?p=257

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Penumbria Publishing proudly supports us:

http://www.penumbrapublishing.com/php/genre.php?gtype=thriller&gtype2=action

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We need 3 more fans on our FaceBook fanclub to make it 500. Will you be the one?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Texas Boy Publishing

http://texasboypublications.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Fnclub now at 498. 2 more. C'mon.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Victoria's blog

http://victoriahoward.wordpress.com/2009/10/29/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Handsomely posted on Linda's World

http://www.lindasworlds.net/id17.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From Booktalk.org

http://www.booktalk.org/post60067.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

FaceBook page just hit #500.

WooHoo!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*YIPPEE!!!!*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

One of my clients picked up an OEBD 'business' card I had on my desk today. . . .I explained the program and he thought it was really cool. . . has a neighbor who will be deploying soon.  His wife has a Sony reader. . . . . .


----------



## Belle

Ann - that's great.  Sounds like you had at least one bright spot in the day!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Ann:

Folks, we need troops. Haven't had a new troop in a week. Might have something to do with current events overseas, but anyone who can tag some more troops or support groups, it would be welcome. I've been pumping the usual places.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Military Writers Society of America

http://mwsamembertalk.blogspot.com/2010/02/free-books-for-vets-promotion-mwsa.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Sharon Cathcart

http://www.prlog.org/10340496-author-sharon-cathcart-joins-operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Another client picked up a card today. . .she'd just gotten a new iPhone. . .I told her about the Kindle app and OEBD. . . . .

And a client of mine yesterday who is soon to have a non-fiction book published took a card as well. . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

As always, Ann - Thanks

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from The Independent Writers Network

http://independentwriters.ning.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

frpm Sue Lange

http://www.suelangetheauthor.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow, the first time this thread wound up near the 3rd page. I have a new troop coming on boards today (braking our wee drought) and a new author.

L8tr all

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Andrew Kent

http://johnnydenovo.com/2009/09/12/operation-ebook-drop-authors-support-our-troops/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

PR from Alan Hutcheson

http://www.prlog.org/10372067-author-alan-hutcheson-joins-operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## bjgonzo

My hubby and I are trying to get the word out about OEBD and how awesome it is!  Thank you for doing this!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Bjgonzo.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Victoria's blog

http://victoriahoward.wordpress.com/2009/10/29/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Two new Military members joined tonight, bringing us over the 100 mark (troops and Points of Light)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Ed - I saw your message on Twitter.  I tried to respond, but it said that since you weren't following me, I couldn't send a message.  Grrrr.  Stupid Twitter.

Anyway, yep.  That's me.


----------



## sierra09

Belle, that might not have been Ed.   I got one of those too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Friends, my Twitter account was hacked and sent out 300 tweats that I didn;t send overnight. The destination link was pulled, and I have changed my security so I've locked the son of a gun out. Sorry all.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Ed - no worries.  I didn't send him money or anything.    Though I think it's a good time to change a password or two.

Belle


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Be;inda sent me a DM this morning which I read in bed on my blackberry. I had my password changed by 7 am, but I've been fielding DM's all day. The destination links seem to be empty and I heard that there was many attacks overnight, so I think some of the search engines have been disconnecting the links.

Thanks all

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

2 new authors added, bringing us up to 
*354*.
and 
the Poll now has 3 votes for "Are you smoking it?"

Why, hell yes - 354 of us are smoking it! And we're

*SMOKIN'*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And while we're at numbers, the fanclub now has 522 members

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I mean526 members (how that grows).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Belle

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I mean526 members (how that grows).
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed, I'm not surprised at how it grows. The first 12 hours the FB page went live, it had 50 members! I think the altruistic basis breeds its own growth. People genuinely love to be generous.

Belle


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's grown again already.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from K.A.M'Lady

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=174939260&blogId=516501539

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Th Scholarly Kitchen

http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2009/09/14/operation-ebook-drop-indie-authors-helping-soldiers/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from The Johnny Denovo mysteries

http://johnnydenovo.com/2009/09/12/operation-ebook-drop-authors-support-our-troops/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Hauling Checks

http://www.haulingchecks.com/news.php

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Worlds

http://www.lindasworlds.net/id17.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from She Writes

http://shereadsshewrites.ning.com/profiles/blogs/operation-ebook-drop-1

Ed atterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from BDA Books Publishers:

http://www.bdabooks.com.au/books/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow, that's the firstherst from the top this thread's been in some time. OEBD authors, come chime in here wth your success stories and links to your blogs, Press releases, website and interviews. Oooh-rah!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Rai Aren

http://secretofthesands.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop-authors-join-in.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Wow...a lot of replies.

I'd like to toss my name in the hat. I'll contribute and will offer a 25% discount at Macabre Ink Digital to active duty service members serving overseas or on Navy deployment.

I'd further suggest contacting ship's libraries. Since they have computer access on board Navy ships now, and on most bases, they could keep some digital stuff for sharing...

I served 20 years in the US Navy...I know what it's like floating around out there...

David


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you David:

Just send me a request at [email protected] and I'll set you up.

Ed Patterson


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Done


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from RedAdept's Blog (last November)

http://redadept.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/happy-veterans-day/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Added three new authors.

*357*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Sandy Nicks

http://sandynicks.com/index.php/archives/tag/ebooks

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mark Coker gave Operation eBook Drop a plug on th Huffington Post

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mark-coker/100-stories-for-haiti_b_484164.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## plumboz

Boomerang hadn't had a Troop Coupon redeemed in a while.    But today one came through and right after that the email from Ed announcing another Point of Light.  

Troop Coupon redemption=Good Day.

Thanks again to Ed and Mark.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Yep, it's always nice when one gets redeemed.
Elmore


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It is nice. Of course, with 357 authors, I no longer get as many downloads as I did - but to me that means the program is working, that we are supplying the troops with a wide variety of choice. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

I put my books and coupons in the private military section of the forum and three coupons were used...I believe by the same reader - it all happened very quickly.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome David, I just sent you the welcome letter with the list.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Ed, I sent you an e-mail yesterday requesting the full list (I swear I won't lose it this time) but my server is eating things on and off so it might have gotten ate between lines. Let me know if you got it, thanks.

Sierra


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's to yer.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Got it. Thanks, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

ecp


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Our last two military members are from the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF)

Kool

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from A writer's word, an editor's eye

http://lillieammann.com/2009/11/02/operaton-ebook-drop-free-books-for-deployed-soldiers/

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Our last two military members are from the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF)
> 
> Kool
> 
> Ed Patterson


I noticed that. I think it's cool.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Did some OEBD promoting tonight - for military members. I have a few new auhors in the hopper.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

On About.com

http://portables.about.com/b/2009/12/22/ebooks-for-soldiers-operation-ebook-drop-still-going.htm

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to 6 new Operation eBook Authors bring us to:

*363 participating authors*​
*Oooh Rah!!*

Ed Patterso


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from the Red Room

http://www.redroom.com/blog/kristen-j-tsetsi/backword-books-authors-among-many-others-donate-free-ebooks-to-deployed-soldie

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Teleread

http://www.teleread.org/2009/11/04/you-can-fight-for-your-country-but-not-buy-an-e-book/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from the Examiner.com:

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-15202-Pittsburgh-Books-Examiner~y2009m9d13-Introducing-Operation-eBook-Drop

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

OEBD Authors. Post your Operation eBook message, links to blogs, home pages, article and interviews in this thread.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Added our 105th Troop (Point of Light) this evening. I estimate that at 363 authors with an average of 4 books per author (some have 1 book other have 15 - one has twenty three), I'd say Operation eBook Drop has sent out between 150-180,000 100%-Off discount coupons for eBooks since we stared in September. Of course, some points of light serve entire barracks and in one case an aircraft carrier, so the coupons serve multiple individuals. It hard to say, but I believe that if we had only sent one coupon we would have made a difference. It's the least thing we can do to thank our brave men and women who serve, and it makes me proud to be an Indie author. 


Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran (US Army 1966-196


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I had a young Navy officer in yesterday who picked up an OEBD card. . . he is the aid for the Navy's 2nd ranked guy.  He said he got a Kindle for Christmas and loves it. . . .perhaps he'll mention OEBD to his boss. . . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Ann

Ed P


----------



## katsim

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, I just heard from a First Sergeant at the 1st Armoured Division in Weisbaden Germany, which is about to be deployed to Iraq. This project - Operation Kindle Book Drop, is being posted on all the bulletin boards through the Batallion.


I'm here in Iraq with that unit -- now I just have to figure out a) why this didn't get put out more widely and b) how to get to the books. If I don't figure it out I guess I'll be back here to find out how to access them!


----------



## Jeff

katsim said:


> I'm here in Iraq with that unit -- now I just have to figure out a) why this didn't get put out more widely and b) how to get to the books. If I don't figure it out I guess I'll be back here to find out how to access them!


We've been doing our best to get the information out to everyone.

Some of the participating authors make their coupons or even their books available for direct download on the web site but only members of the Military Group can see them:

http://operationebookdrop.com/forum/index.php

Just join the forum and apply for membership in the Military Group from within you user profile.

To get the books emailed to you, contact Ed Patterson by PM or email. Ed's the keeper of the keys.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Katsim:

I just sent you an email with the details. Hope to hear from you soon.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, this is post number 1001 - yeah.

from Pledging for Change

http://www.pledgingforchange.com/profiles/blogs/thoughts-on-operation-ebook

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Two new military members being set up this evening (and 2 new authors)

Ed Patterson


----------



## loca

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Two new military members being set up this evening (and 2 new authors)
> 
> Ed Patterson


Very nice.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Ioca

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*365 Authors Give Kindle Book Gifts for the Troops - Operation eBook Drop*

*An author for every day of the year.*

Edward C. Patterson
Proud to be Veteran and Proud to pat of this.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A note frm David Atlkinson, our UK liaiason:

"Hi Ed,

Hope things are going well over your side of the pond.

Just to let you know that I got some air time of Op EBD across four of our local BBC radio stations last night. There is a recording available on the following link http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/p006swj1 My interview is in two bits, at 22 minutes and 50 minutes into the show. I cover E-book drop at about 55 minutes into the recording. "

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow. I must be slipping. All the way to page 2.  

Amyhow - passng along a thank you to authors from a military mmber who no longer has email access and didn't get a chance to thank everyone before she changed locations. This was forward to me from her mother.

"Thank you so much for the free samples of your books. I'm leaving the 
> country today. I will be sending a more individual email when I have the 
> chance. I appreciate your generosity and am excited to read your books. 
> When I get in country and if I have email, I would love to give u feedback 
> on the books.
>
> Very respectfully
> Sra Cassandra Marie Cooper
> 49th CES/EOD HOLLOMAN AFB
> UNITED STATES AIRFORCE
> Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry"

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from On the wings of the wind:

http://onthewingsofthewind.com/2009/10/28/operation-ebook-drop-free-books-for-troops/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Passed out a few cards today. . .had a client who mentioned she was considering a Kindle with her tax refund. . .of course, I got to give a demo and that sold her (told her to come buy through the board here.  )  Anyway, she meets with a lot of servicemen so I told her to spread the word about OEBD and gave her some extra cards to share. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks, Ann

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you NovelHelp. 9which of course is Claudia at Telemachus press)

http://www.novelhelp.com/oebd

Ed Patterson


----------



## amiblackwelder

Here is one more author: http://amiblackwelder.blogspot.com.com 

Guardians of the Gate-enter a world of elfin romance.
The Day the Flowers Died-1930 munich. two lovers. different worlds.
Rain: Graphic Novella-genetically engineered futuristic novel.
The Hunted of 2060-3 lovers. 2 species. 1 way to survive.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Ami for participating.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Two more military members coming on board later on today. Oooh-raaaaah!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yale Jaffe's Interview of March 10th, mentions Operation eBook Drop and discusses recieved responses.

http://bestebookreadersreviews.com/88/ebook/%E2%80%A2-yale-jaffe/

Ed Patterson

_edited to correct spelling of name. . . .hope you don't mind, Ed. _


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Another military member in the hopper and also 2 new authors coming on board - tomorrow night. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Ed, if I have someone interested in learning more about OEBD, do I send them to you via e-mail or the FB page or where?

Sierra


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hi Sierra:

Have them drop me a line at [email protected]

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And from Dick Archer:

http://www.rjarcher.com/blog/operation-ebook-drop

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to 7 new Operation eBook Drop authors.

*372*
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Information Central:

http://blog.smashwords.com/2009/09/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook.html

Ed Paterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And on Author's Den

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewArticle.asp?id=50632

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Backwords Books:

http://www.backwordbooks.com/2009/09/30/backword-books-authors-donate-free-ebooks-to-deployed-soldiers-through-operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have 2 more military members coming on board this weekend.

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Awesome!!!! 
I recently sent OEBD info to a few people I know with deployed family members.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks rj

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's hard to believe that it's been seven months since the first gifting was undertaken in this "then" unnamed project. We may not be the USO, but I'd like to think that we've made a difference in the lives of those who win our freedom daily . . . and THEY are the ones who do it. At this point in this post, I shall observe the rules and eschew a partisan discussion. However, there's no shame in sacrifice. Amen.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Three new military members were added today. Whoot!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Authors - as you know I created a "Patterson Free" zone for Operation eBook Drop athors to promote their books to the troops and public. Go there today and pump shamelessly away. You've earned it.

http://tinyurl.com/yjbtmw9

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Molokai Reef

http://molokaireef.com/operation-ebook-drop-sucess

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Jeffey martin's noels:

http://jeffreymartinsnovels.wordpress.com/2009/11/03/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A ny=umber of new Operation eBook authors coing on tonight.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I ran aground tonight (selfish me), but I'll be setting up the queue of new authors tomorrow night.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Parlez-moi blog

http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

4 new authors added tonight. We're up to

*376*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ed_ODell

Good Stuff, Ed

One of my co-workers regularly travels to military field hospitals. He graciously accepted my request to take 25 paperback copies with him to Afghanistan. He leaves this Friday!

To all those who are serving, or have served: thank you for your service! Without you, there is no "us."

Respectfully,

Ed O'Dell


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Ed O'Dell

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Got some new authors in the hopper.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Easter and Pesach to all and God bless and watch over our brave men and women in service.

Ed Patterson


----------



## angelad

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Happy Easter to all and God bless and watch over mour brave men and women in service.
> 
> Ed Patterson


+1


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Get word out to the troops. It's slowed down.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Victori'a Blog

http://victoriahoward.wordpress.com/2009/10/29/operation-ebook-drop/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from bda books.

http://www.bdabooks.com.au/blog/10-posts/40-more-about-operation-ebook-drop-about-the-authors-this-time.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to 5 New Author to the program.

*381 OEBD Authors*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Stephen Jackson

http://stephensjackson.com/news.aspx

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

OEBD authors - post your blog "emntins" here, showing you OEBD colors. Logo. logo. logo.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Westward Sagas

http://westwardsagas.com/2009/10/03/free-books-for-deployed-soldiers/

Ed Patterson


----------



## jonfmerz

Just sent you an email Ed - I'd like to get involved in this....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Got it, and you're in the hopper.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From a Wrter's words

http://lillieammann.com/2009/11/02/operaton-ebook-drop-free-books-for-deployed-soldiers/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Sandy Nicks

http://sandynicks.com/index.php/archives/tag/writing

Ed Patterson


----------



## Cliff Ball

I signed up for it, and sent the link to my novel on Smashwords to all the military personnel I had e-mail addresses for. I think this a cool thing to do for them.

My novel on Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12126


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have a bunch of new authors coming aboard today.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Lindas world

http://www.lindasworlds.net/id17.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Rai Aran and Tavius E.

http://secretofthesands.blogspot.com/2009/10/operation-ebook-drop-authors-join-in.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## jonfmerz

Ed, forgive me for asking, but is there something I'm supposed to be doing in order to be a part of this?  Just want to make sure I haven't dropped the ball anywhere...

thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jon:

Sorry for the delay. I've been tied up and will be processing a bunch of new author requests and a new troop tomorrow evening. I just sent you an email with the set-up requirements. 

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Ed, I don't think I've mentioned in awhile how interesting those links you provide are and also how much all of the authors in the program appreciate the work you do in keeping all the data straight.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Sierra

And we've just added a new military member and 4 new authors, bring the author count to

*385*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Penumbra Publishing

http://www.penumbrapublishing.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from The Scholarly Kitchn

http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2009/09/14/operation-ebook-drop-indie-authors-helping-soldiers/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from The Texas Scribbler

http://texasscribbler.com/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm doing an interview tomorrow evening on Operation eBook Drop for journalist Christina Rodriguez. I'll keep y'all posted.

Ed Patterson


----------



## HelenSmith

Hello everyone, I'm a participating author. I just completed my first ebook drop for Alison Wonderland







for all the names on the list. I don't use Smashwords so I have sent each member of the scheme an individual link to the book via the Tyger Books site: http://tygerbooks.co.uk

Thanks for organizing this, Ed.

Best wishes
Helen


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome, Helen.

Well I gave the interview tonight and I hope I did you all justice. (or I'll run nd hide).   BTW, I noticed we got a 3rd "What are You Smoking" vote on the poll. Another opinion defended by our brave service personnel. Long may I smoke it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Are you a member of the Facebook Fanclub.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

We're up to 573 members.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Christina Rodriguez, the reporter at CBS online said tht the interview that she's cobbled together will be out next week and will give me the lin when ready.

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Awesome news!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks kel. I have a few military members and new authors on deck on my afternoon work load.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Telemachus Press

http://www.novelhelp.com/oebd

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

How do you like this. I won a blog award for my blog "How to Adopt an Aircraft Carrier"

http://nadinelaman.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-award_19.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## HelenSmith

> I won a blog award


Hooray!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Edward C. Patterson said:


> How do you like this. I won a blog award for my blog "How to Adopt an Aircraft Carrier"
> 
> http://nadinelaman.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-award_19.html
> 
> Ed Patterson


Who knew there was such a thing?. . . .but Woo Hoo!. . . .give that man a Klondike Bar!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

2 new authors added and two more military members.

*387*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I gave an interview to Christina Hernandez, CBS for SmartPlanet on Operation eBook Drop last week. Come read it, comment and tweet. There's a direct link to Kidleboards in the interview.

http://www.smartplanet.com/people/blog/pure-genius/dropping-e-books-into-the-hands-of-deployed-troops/3357/?tag=content;col1

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

Great interview, Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Sierra:

And from Journey of a Kitten

http://www.kittent.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## ScottLCollins

May have another author for you to add. I'll pass your information on to him. 

Congrats on being recognized for all your hard work Ed!!

Scott L Collins


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Scott. I just added one new military member and 2 new authors. So we are at

*389*

Ed Patterson


----------



## libbyfh

HI, everyone.

I'm delighted to announce that I've joined "Operation eBook Drop." Two of my crime fiction thrillers are through Smashwords and Kindle.

DOUBLEBACK
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8482
http://www.amazon.com/Doubleback-ebook/dp/B002SG7OWG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1272124793&sr=8-2

Little Molly Messenger is kidnapped on a sunny June morning. Three days later she's returned unharmed. Then the brakes go out on her mother's car. An accident? Except that her mother may have may have misappropriated three million dollars. Doubleback reunites PI Georgia Davis with video producer Ellie Foreman, who track leads from Chicago to Wisconsin to the Arizona border. (And yes, private security contractors are involved)










EASY INNOCENCE
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8485
http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Innocence-ebook/dp/B001UE8J4Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

When pretty, smart Sara Long is discovered bludgeoned to death, it's easy to blame the man with the bat. But when Georgia Davis - former cop and newly-minted PI - is hired to look into the incident, she discovers that some teen girls on Chicago's North Shore have learned just how much their innocence is worth to hot under the collar businessmen. 









Btw, For more info about my other books and short stories (you can read excerpts), go to my website:

http://libbyhellmann.com 
Libby Hellmann


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome Libby:

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

fron Dusk Before Dawn

http://www.duskbeforethedawn.net/2009/12/ebooks-for-troops-operation-ebook-drop/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have a few new author coming on board this evening.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ScottLCollins

We'll be 400 strong in no time.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, Scott, we just hit 390.

Operation eBook Authors and friends. Feel free to tweet as follows:

*Deployed Armed Forces members, visit Operation eBook Drop where 390 authors are giving their best to you - http://operationebookdrop.com *

and

*Authors of eBooks, come join the nearly 400 authors of Operation eBook Drop - http://www.operationebookdrop.com Support our Troops.*

Let's all stir the pot.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just received the following email from Amazon.com:

"Hi Ed,

My name is Kinley Campbell and I work on the Kindle PR team at Amazon.com. I have heard a lot about the program you started, and I really think it is great.

We’re planning to do some outreach to some reporters about troops using Kindles, and I was thinking this might also be a good way to get some buzz around Operation Ebook Drop and help get more folks involved.

Ideally I’d like to be able to offer these reporters your email address in case they’d like to get in touch with you and get more info about your project, etc.

Would this be ok with you? 

Thank you very much,
Kinley"

Of course, I said yes.

     

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## HelenSmith

Fantastic!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm excited that Amzoncom has recognized us as part of their overall marketing efforts.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Great news... this should go a long ways in reaching those troops who might otherwise not hear about the program. I'm grateful for your continued efforts in supporting this project, Ed.

Elmore


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Next step:  Amazon to have a prominent link to the program info on their Kindle product page. . . .or at least the main Kindle books page. . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That would be great, Ann

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Lots of things happening, folks. Authors who have sent me links and coupons for the Authors Gift to Authors, be patient with me. I will be sending out that email soon. I've deeloped a pip of a cold and am fading fast. Also, a new Publisher is coming on board - Soltice and I'm working with Kelly Abell to get that in place also.

Thanks all
Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09

_Shoves a gallon of chicken soup at Ed before backing away....._

Sorry you don't feel well, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Still trudging (at work), but hopefully this will pass by the weekend. Thanks

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

a wonderful post from Canadian author Cheryl Tardif

http://www.cherylktardif.com/news/2010/4/27/operation-ebook-drop.html

Edwrd C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A Big Welcome to new authors to Operation EBook Drop including the authors of Soltice Books. We have added 19 new authors in one go, and now stand tall at

*409 OEBD Authors*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

and from LK Campbell

http://www.lkcampbell.com/free.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Alan Hutchenson

http://www.prlog.org/10372067-author-alan-hutcheson-joins-operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Lisa Leibow

http://llleibow.com/blog/tag/troops/

Ed Patterson


----------



## David McAfee

OK. Stupid question. Is there a thread that tells HOW to participate? I really want to be part of this, but my Search Fu sucks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

David McAfee said:


> OK. Stupid question. Is there a thread that tells HOW to participate? I really want to be part of this, but my Search Fu sucks.


This is pretty much it.  The first post lists the origin and evolution. . . .Ed Patterson is the spear head, so any questions should be directed his way.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yep, this is Operation eBook Drop central, and we have a forum at http://www.operationebookdrop.com - however the best way to join is to send me an email [email protected]

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yep, this is Operation eBook Drop central, and we have a forum at http://www.operationebookdrop.com - however the best way to join is to send me an email [email protected]


Ed, Do you get an email from the forum when new members join and when they apply for membership in the writers or troop groups?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes I do, and then I need to marry them together to get the information. The only time I miss it is when someone join on the Fanclub and assumes I'm doing stuff. I now only fulfill requests once or twice a week. I have a backlog, and also now with authors gifting authors books, I let them pile up for a weekly email.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

I don't understand. If a new member joins the forum and applies for membership in the writers or troops group, do you pick them up or do they still have to manually send you an email?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I get two emails from the forum, one that says there's a new member and one that requests membership to either the author or military group. (I most get the latter - very few of the former). I read the info to see if it's sufficient. Then I use the first email to locate an email address to set them up or contact them if there's not enough information to validate their membership. 80% of the time I can set things up without further information, but sumetimes I get a .mil address, which I need to confirm (I won't set up a ,mil address unless the recipient apporves it. No sense clogging up the military highways with 300 emails, so I confirm those address with the troops). As for authors, I generally can piece together stuff - and I more often than not need to research their name as I get a screen name, which doesn't work on the set-up. But I can generally find their book. However, 90% of all new set-up have come directly to me at [email protected]

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Thank you for all your work and for the explanation.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

ecp


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have a bunch to add this weekend.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Only 2 more Friends at the acebook Fan Club abd we'll have 600 fans.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Got hung up in my own writing this weekend, but I have 4 new authors coming (tomorrow night) and to those giving me Ahor to Author coupons, I'll get those out in a bumdle Monday or Tuesday. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just welcomed 4 new author members and sent out the Author gifting email for the week.

We are up to:

*413 OEBD authors.*

*Ooh Rah!*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Onl one moe fan to go and w'll have 600 fans at the OEBD Fanclub at Facebook

Ed Patterson

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We did it. 600 Fans 

Yippie.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Edward C. Patterson said:


> We did it. 600 Fans
> 
> Yippie.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Way cool!

(Get it. . . .lots of fans. . . .very cool. . . . .never mind. . . .  )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I got it. I think I shall be doing *pun * in the near future on the jargon thread. 

Ed Patterson

BTW folks, we need more TROOPS!!!!!

Everyone get out the word, pn blog and thread in interviews, over the back fence.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

From RJ Archer

http://www.baja2go.com/rjarcher/blog/inside-the-vortex-2

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Cheryl Tardif

http://216.74.34.10/author/show/306733.Cheryl_Kaye_Tardif/blog

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*414*
ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Lindas World

http://www.lindasworlds.net/id17.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Let's not forget on of our biggest supporters, Harvey Chute and Kindleboads:

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/12/operation-ebook-drop-home-grown-from-kindleboards/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome Zoe Winters to Operation eBook Drop. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A new troop and a few more authors coming on tonight. And authors, I will try to get the Oebd books for Oebd authors updates done by Wednesday.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Interview on A Word Please: Edward C. Patterson on Operation e-Book Drop

http://goo.gl/LKdF

Thanks Darcia Helle

Ed Patterson


----------



## Eternal_Naturist

Hi Ed - I wasn't a Smashwords author when this started, so I just found out about this program. Please sign me up so I can send coupons for my ebooks, which are all fantasy/sci-fi/horror genre. If you need to check them out first they can be located on Smashwords at: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11085

Looking forward to sending my ebooks free to all servicemen (and women) who want them.

Jake

Jacob M. Drake


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Eternal_Naturist said:


> Hi Ed - I wasn't a Smashwords author when this started, so I just found out about this program. Please sign me up so I can send coupons for my ebooks, which are all fantasy/sci-fi/horror genre. If you need to check them out first they can be located on Smashwords at: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11085
> 
> Looking forward to sending my ebooks free to all servicemen (and women) who want them.
> 
> Jake
> 
> Jacob M. Drake


Jacob:

Shoot me a request at [email protected] and I can get you the list.

Ed


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Got a big list of new authors and a few new troops that I'll be fulfilling on my day off this Friday. If you are planning to join the effort, tonight, today and tomorrow will get you in my Friday set-up session.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Brought on 2 new troops last night, and with the changes in AT&T net email, wow it took over an hour. AT&T decided to limit the number of recipients that can be on a bcc, and then the number per day before they declare it SPAM (I managed to trick their system - so much for old Ma Bell's and Yahoo's security system) - so I had to break our little author family into 16 mailing groups and send out 16 emails (previously it would have been 2), with many error notices because the new security is unforgiving with spaces between the addresses. Thank God for Words find and replace. I might be setting up a Yahoo group or something in the near future.

Patience to the 7 authors waiting set-up. Tonight's the night. 

In the meanwhile, everyone visit our UK stging site:

http://oebduk.blogspot.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## HelenSmith

I have blogged about Operation eBook Drop here.
Have a great weekend.
Helen


----------



## JimC1946

Who would have believed only a few months ago that we would have more than 400 contributing authors.

Ed, bless you on this Memorial Day weekend for putting all of this together. Things like Operation eBook Drop don't just happen, someone has to bust their azz to make it successful.

Jim


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Helen and thanks Jim.

I just received this beautiful poem from Bill Flynn, which I am posting here for memorial day. Thank you Bill:
======================================================================

*WHITE CROSSES & A Wall*

I saw them at the Anzio beach
As far as my eyes could reach 
And at Normandy those crosses all white
Thousands lost in an invasion fight

And at Luxembourg in equal space
A general next to a private's place
At Hawaii's Punch Bowl lined in file
Buried Pacific warriors, with Ernie Pyle

Many white crosses all in formation
Brave young lads who died for their nation

I wish I could say no more that's all
But in DC there's a wall

Where relatives go to find a name 
Of those lost in Nam a war of little fame

Not far away in DC another a memorial site
For the 54,246 lost in that Korean fight

Now in Dover, Delaware no cameras to pan
Land the bodies in from Afghanistan

Let's remember on this Memorial Day
Their lives were a terrible price to pay

All those white crosses & names on a wall 
When will be able to say no more that's all 

By
Bill Flynn, Author of _The Feathery _ & _A Deadly Class Reunion_


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

On this Memorial Day weekend, I welcome 8 new authors to operation eBook Drop, bringing us to:

*423 OEBD authors*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## David McAfee

Dang it. I keep forgetting to do this. 

Someone please write me a letter and staple it to my forehead.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Considered the not niled to your head (or the half-horn).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Alan Hurcheson

http://www.prlog.org/10372067-author-alan-hutcheson-joins-operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

Now comic books too! That's super.


----------



## blackbelt

I am SO grateful to be a part of this.  It's an honor to provide entertainment to those who provide our safety.


----------



## Mark Cotton

What a great program! I'm in!

http://operationebookdrop.com/forum/index.php?topic=453.0


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mark, I received your email. I'll be setting new authors and troops up in the next day or so.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from My Fort Jackson,com

http://www.myfortjackson.com/profiles/blogs/operation-ebook-drop-for?xg_source=activity

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Mike Mefford

http://www.mikemefford.com/?p=157

Today, BTW is D-Day.

I also have a few new authors and a new troop coming on board this coming week.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## G. Henkel

Ed,

What would I do to participate in this?

Guido


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Guido:

Get your book on Smashwords and then just send me an email at [email protected] I do set ups once a week now and will probably be doing some on Tuesday.

Thanks

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg

I've written a blog post supporting eBook drop:

http://blog.dawsonvosburg.net/2010/06/operation-e-book-drop.html

I really believe this is a good cause to give our troops something to do while they're waiting between missions. I believe troops will really appreciate.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Dawson

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Our initial poll is still going strong, would you believe it. I was going to shut it down, because it was meant to determine whether the program was worthwhile startng, but we'll let the poll fly a little longer.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Victoria's blog

http://victoriahoward.wordpress.com/2009/10/29/operation-ebook-drop/

This weekend will have new members, both authors and military.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Splendid Bourke Bird

http://thesplendidbourkebirdblog.blogspot.com/

Edward . Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

Edward C. Patterson said:


> from Splendid Bourke Bird


That was cool getting mentioned on a bird website!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Reposted from the Amazon Operation eBook Drop thread:

"This brings a smile to my face, and I'll admit some tears to my eyes. What a wonderful program. I have a son, in 22 days (but who's counting) who will be starting Marine bootcamp. He loves my Kindle, and I know for quite sometime he will not be able to use one.. but next year if there comes the time when he proudly serves our country overseas, I am happy to know there are still wonderful people trying hard to help and support our troops. THANK YOU to our women and men who are currently are serving and who have served our country. And thank you for doing book drop for them."

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to 2 new troops and 7 new Operation eBook Authors, bringing the authrial participation to

*430 Authors ooh-Rah!*
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just received this from Kandahar, from one of the troops added today to Operation eBook Drop:

Wow!  The response has been overwhelming.  Thank you very much for setting this up.  It willl take quite some time to filter through (and download) the books, but I can already see that there are some great books in there.

Thanks again!

===================
Very Respectfully,
Jonathan M. Joshua

ecp


----------



## SMGratton

My book is already available to the troops through smashwords.com, and the link is: http://www.smashwords,com/books/view/14643, but I don't think I've had much of a response--2 free sales. I'm hoping more service members show an interest as the months pass. I think this is a wonderful program. Keep it going, Ed.

Sue Gratton
Copper's Bluff: A Quade Randal Suspense


----------



## traceya

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Just received this from Kandahar, from one of the troops added today to Operation eBook Drop:
> 
> Wow! The response has been overwhelming. Thank you very much for setting this up. It willl take quite some time to filter through (and download) the books, but I can already see that there are some great books in there.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ===================
> Very Respectfully,
> Jonathan M. Joshua
> 
> ecp


Hi Ed,
I'd like to make my book Erich's Plea available for the troops - not sure how to go about it? I know it's probably already been mentioned but.... 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Trace

Send me an email at [email protected]

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I haved some new authors coming on board this weekend.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Helen Smith

http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/operation-ebook-drop.html

Thank you

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to 4 new author on Opertion eBook Drop bringing us to:

*434 OEBD Authors in 10 months.*

We're nearing our anniversary


----------



## JimC1946

Edward C. Patterson said:


> We're nearing our anniversary


Awesome. It's amazing how far this operation has come in such a short time.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just sent an email to all the troops on the mailing list with a link to Twenty-Somewhere at Smashwords and the coupon code. 

Thanks so much for organizing this, Edward! I have to admit, with my boyfriend's brother in the Marines now, my whole perspective on the military has become... different. I always supported them in theory, but now I do my best to support them with my actions too.

Kristan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You and the othe 433 authors have made my day.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from The Scholarly Kitchen

http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2009/09/14/operation-ebook-drop-indie-authors-helping-soldiers/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Visit othe website.

http://www.operationebookdrop.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Got some more Authors coming on board.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Jack Dixon

http://jack-dixon.blogspot.com/2009/11/operation-ebook-drop.html

And a big thank you from me for all the authors who recognize these very special, precious readers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## David McAfee

Ed, is there a link you can post for this? I really want to do this but I can't seem to find the link. I don't really want to read 47 pages of this thread to find it. All my books are up on Smashwords, so is it just a coupon thing?

Help me help!

EDIT: never mind. I think I found it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You just send me an email [email protected], and I'll set you up. I have a few authors and troops this week. Setting up is me sending you the mailing list of troops. Each author takes care of their own contact on the drop.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## David McAfee

Edward C. Patterson said:


> You just send me an email [email protected], and I'll set you up. I have a few authors and troops this week. Setting up is me sending you the mailing list of troops. Each author takes care of their own contact on the drop.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed Patterson


Email sent.


----------



## Jeff

We also have a web site.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I got your email and I saw Rye's request through the form (I'll track his email down tonight).

Blackberry's rule.


Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Helen Smith

http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## HelenSmith

Ed, I have just written an article about ebooks for the Writers Guild of Great Britain which will go out to members in the quarterly magazine and will also go up on the WGGB website.  I mention Operation Ebook Drop in passing (there's also a very brief mention of the Kindle Boards, too).  I'll let you have the link when it goes up.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Helen.

BTW t authors waiting for my welcome letter. I shall get to the backlog this weekend. 

*Let Freedom Ring*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from the Mercury News

http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_15396967?IADID=Search

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Independence Day and a big thank you to the 400 (yes there's some in progress) Operation eBook Drop authors who support our troops overseas as they protect our liberties. It's a sacrifice that no one should take lightly. This  is a day to commend and remember the brave men and women in our Armed services who put themselves out there for us  daily. God Bless Them all and God Bless America.

Edward C. Patterson
Veteran (1966-6


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I (and Mark Coker) received the following email overnight:

"Gentlemen 

I have taken the liberty of contacting a friend of mine Lt. Col Oliver North who runs Freedom Alliance and informed him of OEBD and what we are doing. I gave him a story of how it started and why and how we are doing and he in turn emailed me and informed me that he will advertise it on the Freedom Alliance network. As soon as the story appears I will email you the link.

All the best

Genie"

ECP

PS: I shall get to the backlog today as I have a day off from the day-job.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to a new troop and 7 new Operation eBook Authors - Indie Author who make a difference, which brings our total to:

*441*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Mike Mefford

http://www.mikemefford.com/?p=157

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Got some more in the pipeline

Ed Patterson


----------



## David McAfee

Ed,

I got your email. So do I just send copies of the book to every email address? I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do from here.


----------



## Jeff

David McAfee said:


> I got your email. So do I just send copies of the book to every email address? I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do from here.


I'm not Ed but I can answer your question.

The typical method is to put your book on Smashwords then send a "free" coupon to the service person.

If you're not on Smashwords and don't want to be, you can upload your book to the OEBD server and post a link on the Military Members board. Author Members and Military Members can access the board but only service people will be able to download it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jeff is correct. 99.9% of the authors are on Smashwords with coupons. The troops prefer coupons and not the books because the .mil email address with discard your book anyway (security). If ou need help with setting up on Smashwords, in the email I provide a link to a member who has volunteered to assist. If you don;t want to be on Snashwords, you can find an alternative - the upload to OEBD site is one way. You can use any direct method you have available. Te small publishers have designed theior own portals and discounting methods.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Visit our website

http://www.operationebookdrop.com/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Coming this weekend, a half-dozen new authors and a few more troops.

Ed Patterson

PS: We're not far away from our anniversary.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A welcome to 7 new Operation eBook Drop authors (see revised list on the OP), bring us to a total of

*448*

_*ooh-rah!*_

PS: Authors - I have a bunch of new troops coming on later today or tomorrow.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

Hi, guys... I just enlisted in this terrific program, and I'm getting ready to email the troops. A question for those of you who have done it before: What kind of expiration date are you putting on the coupon code? Is there anything else I should know before drafting this email?

Also, I know a couple of people in the military, and I'd like to be able to tell them how to sign up for OEBD. How do they go about doing that?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I just joined this program too.  Ed -- thank you for organizing this!  It's a fantastic idea.  You're doing a great thing here.

I'm not sure what to do next.  Do I email the troops?  Or does Ed send out an email, letting them know about the latest books, and they'll contact me?

Pat -- I set my coupon to expire in five years, which is the maximum Smashwords allows.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Firstly, the expiration date should be set for a year (you can make a new one after that and can cancel at any time)

Secondly, I do not handle your books or control your coupons. So, you email the troops. In fact, today I'll be sending you 3 more email addresses for new Troops. You can design your own email - you can tell them about your book. You miay even receive mail directly from the troops (and pictures also). Just send the link and the coupon code, not the book or a copy.

Thirdly, don;t be disappointed if you only get a few downloads. With over 400 authors sending titles to the troops, they now have a wide variety to chose from. They need to manioulate the files to their eReading device, which might involved shared computer time.

And lastly, new troops request are made to me, and email to [email protected] with name rank branch of service and where deployed. I also confirm the email address to be used as .mil address sometimes cause problems. 

Hope that helps

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to 3 new Troops to Operation eBook Drop. We are near 150 trooops and point of light.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A Daily Show post from the past:

http://forums.thedailyshow.com/?page=ThreadView&thread_id=18341

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## SarahBarnard

DArenson said:


> I set my coupon to expire in five years, which is the maximum Smashwords allows.


Me too. I started with setting it 6 months ahead but that soon came round so I did another 6 months and then got fed up with changing it so set it to the max allowed.


----------



## JimC1946

SarahBarnard said:


> Me too. I started with setting it 6 months ahead but that soon came round so I did another 6 months and then got fed up with changing it so set it to the max allowed.


My book file isn't very big, so I've been attaching a PDF and a MOBI file. That way I don't have to keep up with coupons, but on the other hand, not knowing how many downloads there were, I have no idea of how interested the troops are in my book.

Ha ha, maybe I don't want to know!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

New author on board and one new troop. Outstanding!

*449*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from My Greyhound publishing:

http://www.mygreypub.com/Blog/?p=257

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Bane766

Wow ECP, as a military member and one deployed at that I must say this is a really awesome thing you guys are doing.  Deployments can be extremely boring when we aren't working so I'm sure this is appreciated by everyone.

I don't currently have a kindle (one of the things I regret not bringing with me), but it's things like this that help alleviate the stresses of a deployment that help us get through them.  Thanks for helping out


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bane766 said:


> Wow ECP, as a military member and one deployed at that I must say this is a really awesome thing you guys are doing. Deployments can be extremely boring when we aren't working so I'm sure this is appreciated by everyone.
> 
> I don't currently have a kindle (one of the things I regret not bringing with me), but it's things like this that help alleviate the stresses of a deployment that help us get through them. Thanks for helping out


Bane 766.

Thank you for your service. As a veteran, I know the hurry up and wait syndrome. As a citizen, I am proud that those who serve secure my freedoms.

Edward C. Patterson (ECP)


----------



## Bar steward

I'd be happy to do this, how do u sign up?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bar steward said:


> I'd be happy to do this, how do u sign up?


Send me an email. I usually process new author and military members on the weekends. [email protected] and Thank you in advance.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Bar steward

Ill email you now


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

4 New Military Members (Troops) added today - all in Afghanistan. I also have some new authors coming on board.

Authors and everyone. Help up out. Go to the Amazon threat and bump us up so the troops can see it. I do it as best I can, but I'm the only one now, so it sinks. When it's kept on top, the troops respond.  
Here's the url

_*http://tinyurl.com/23ffjjy*_

Just give an enorsement or an ooh-rah!. Anything that will keep it bouncing to the first page.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

As we approach our first Anniversary, I just added 9 new Operation eBook Drop Authors. Out-standing!!!! We now have

_*458 Authors*_

on the program.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Hurrah! Glad to be on the list, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Operation eBook Drop is nearing its 1st Anniversary and we are still going strong with 458 authors participating. (That would fill an auditorium), and at an average of 3 books a piece, I estimate that we have sent out over 400,000 FREE discount coupons to our brave men and women serving to keep our freedoms intact. Take it from this old soldier, we often think of the eBook and Indie revolution (and it is a revolution) as a break through for authors and readers, but there are readers and then there are *READERS*. And those that lay their lives on the line for us are special and precious. And in that vein, I need to say that there are authors and there are *AUTHORS * - and I know 458 *AUTHORS * worthy of this revolution, who realize that the freedom to write and publish is basic to those who serve and read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Patricia Ryan

http://patriciaryan.wordpress.com/2010/08/10/operation-ebook-drop-free-books-to-military-personnel-overseas/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hey, Ed. . . . .what if a person is a government contractor temporarily assigned to Afghanistan?  Would they be eligible?


----------



## daveconifer

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey, Ed. . . . .what if a person is a government contractor temporarily assigned to Afghanistan? Would they be eligible?


Talk about going all out to get some free books! Sheesh!


----------



## tonyaplank

I would like to sign up too. I'll visit the website and send you an email.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey, Ed. . . . .what if a person is a government contractor temporarily assigned to Afghanistan? Would they be eligible?


Generally I indicate that to the authors, who make the final determination who get their books. But I don;t put them on the general distribution, because new authors wouldn't be aware of it. I believe we've had one request I sent out last year.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

tonyaplank said:


> I would like to sign up too. I'll visit the website and send you an email.


I sent you a follow -up, Tonya. Thanks

Ed Patterson


----------



## daveconifer

daveconifer said:


> Talk about going all out to get some free books! Sheesh!


I hope everybody knows I was joking. Yikes.

He or she is welcome to mine...


----------



## julieannfelicity

I _*LOVE*_ this idea! I'd like to help! I'll gladly give a free copy if they're interested in reading my book. I am available on smashwords, do they need the free coupon code? Let me know if I may help out!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Julie Ann:

Just send me an email at [email protected] I usually do set-ups on the weekends and I'll send you the mailing list and other helpful links. If your book is free, you do not need a coupon, just a link.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## JL Bryan

I'm signing up for this, too! I have 3 books on Kindle and one of my biggest fans was serving in Iraq when he read my book Dominion. He even had a patch made in Iraq that looks like the cover of my oldest Kindle book (here: http://www.jlbryanbooks.com/dominion.html).

I'll send you an email, Edward.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## plumboz

Hi Ed,

I just wanted to say thanks again for creating Operation eBook Drop. I had another Troop Coupon redeemed a couple of days ago, right after sending the info out to our four newest troops. It's a kick whenever that happens. There's not much I can do for our great service men and women, but if I can give them a smile or two with my book, that, I hope, is worth something.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I had some coupons redeemed yesterday, which was great to see so soon after I joined up. Thanks for creating this community, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

These last comments make my day. Thanks.  

SP5 Patterson (well, former SP5)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to SIX more Operation eBook Authors, bringing our participation to 464 authors. Has there been such a collection of kind hearted Independant people anywhere?*

*464 ooh-Rahh! *

Edward C. Patterson
Formlery SP5 E. Patterson 6th Batallion, 60th Artillery, US Army (1966-6


----------



## SarahBarnard

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Authors and everyone. Help up out. Go to the Amazon threat and bump us up so the troops can see it. I do it as best I can, but I'm the only one now, so it sinks. When it's kept on top, the troops respond.
> Here's the url
> 
> _*http://tinyurl.com/23ffjjy*_
> 
> Just give an enorsement or an ooh-rah!. Anything that will keep it bouncing to the first page.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed Patterson


Bumped...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you, Sarah. Got an email notice on my Blackberry. I hope I get lots more.

Ed Patterson


----------



## julieannfelicity

Yay!    I just finished e-mailing all the service men & women on the list!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson




----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Crabby Old Runner

http://www.crabbyoldrunner.com/2010/08/16/operation-ebook-drop/

Ed Patterson


----------



## SarahBarnard

Ed,
Does OEBD have a thread on the Amazon UK Kindle discussion thingy? I can't find one to bump.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No thread in the UK, but the website is here:

http://oebduk.blogspot.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## SarahBarnard

There is now.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ecp


----------



## SarahBarnard

Pleasure.


----------



## Thea J

YAY! I just had my first downloads using the OED coupons!


----------



## julieannfelicity

Thea J said:


> YAY! I just had my first downloads using the OED coupons!


Me too, me too, me too! This just totally _MADE_ my day!!!


----------



## Thea J

julieannfelicity said:


> Me too, me too, me too! This just totally _MADE_ my day!!!


AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hi all. Back from vacatio, where I had limited internet access. Have a backlog of new authors and troops and some ideas from members in my email slot. I will attack these on Sunday, so if you're waiting, forgive me and go vote for me in the Queen of Mean thread 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33066.0.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## SarahBarnard

Ed,
From the Kindle UK thread:


> What a fantastic idea! My husband is a submariner in the Royal Navy - would he be eligible? How does the scheme work?


I said she should get him, or his commanding officer, to email you.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

SarahBarnard said:


> Ed,
> From the Kindle UK thread:
> I said she should get him, or his commanding officer, to email you.


Yep. Thanks. I'm quite backlogged, with a long list of requests thaty will occupy my Sunday. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## SarahBarnard

I hadn't thought of submariners, it feels rather cool to think someone could be reading my books deep under the ocean.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

SarahBarnard said:


> I hadn't thought of submariners, it feels rather cool to think someone could be reading my books deep under the ocean.


OEBD has adopted the USS Oklahoma City (last year) a submarine crew in the US Navy. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## SarahBarnard

That is somehow very very cool. 
The whole thing is brilliant, but the idea of being read deep under the ocean is somehow intriguing.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*On Wednesday, Operation eBook Drop will celebrate its first Anniversary. What better way to celebrate than to add 5 new Military Members and 10 new participating authors, bringing us to:*

*<=474 OEBD Authors =-=-=-=-=-:}*

*The Indie community has many things going for it, but for me, it's their generosity, sense of patriotism and their big, big hearts.

Thank you author and readers and especially the brave women and men of the coalition Armed forces who put their lives on the line daily for our basic freedoms.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Hurrah!

I'll be contacting the new troops today.


----------



## Markee Anderson

I just saw this thread and want to send all five of my books to the troops, but don't have time to read all 50 pages of this thread to figure out how.  If you want it zipped up, let me know of the format you want them in, and I'll send them to whomever would want them.  I don't even care if they pass them around...if they're interested.

Thanks for setting this up, Ed!  Can someone just let me know what to do to send it out, or whatever I need to do?  PM me if necessary...I want to thank ALL the troops for what they do for us!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just email me at [email protected]


----------



## Markee Anderson

Thanks.  I just did.  I appreciate this!!!


----------



## Monique

Markee Anderson said:


> Thanks. I just did. I appreciate this!!!


Ditto that. What a great idea this is.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We are One Year Old Today!!

Edward C. Patterson
Fmly SP5 E. C. Patterson, US Army, 6th Batallion, 60th Artillery (1966-196


----------



## Markee Anderson

Edward, I emailed you for the book donation.  Did you get it?  I really want to donate my books to the cause, but never heard back.  I just figured you're busy. Thank you for doing this!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on the year old!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Happy birthday, Operation eBook Drop!


----------



## Budo von Stahl

Count me in.  I just dropped you an email.


----------



## HelenSmith

Congratulations on the one year anniversary. I'm delighted to be able to participate - well done, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks all, but I need to thnak you.

Anyway, I have a crop of authors and new trops coming out over this weekend. 

BTW, check out the Operation Ebook Drop Fanclub - we're at the 640 member level there.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ten new operation eBook Drop authors and 3 New Troops.

We are now at

*484 Operation eBook Drop Authors*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Helen Smith

http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/operation-ebook-drop.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks, Ed.

My 'Why I love ebooks' article is out in the quarterly magazine from the Writers Guild of Great Britain - it was sent out to members this week. I mention Operation Ebook Drop in that, in passing - so I'll provide the link when it goes live. (I also say how much I love visiting the Kindle Boards, too, of course).

I'm also doing a podcast about ebooks for the Writers Guild in a couple of weeks. If there's an opportunity to mention Operation Ebook Drop during the course of that, then I'll do so.


----------



## Philip Chen

Ed,

I just upload Falling Star to Smashwords and am definitely interested in doing my share.  How do I do it?

Phil


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Philip Chen said:


> Ed,
> 
> I just upload Falling Star to Smashwords and am definitely interested in doing my share. How do I do it?
> 
> Phil


Phil - just email me at [email protected] I will be doing set-ups this weekend and will get you the mailing list for you coupons

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Parlez-moi Blog

http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/operation-ebook-drop.html

Edward C. Pattrerson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

5 new author on board and 3 new military members.

*489 OEBD Authors. Oooh-Rah!!!*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Philip Chen

Coupons sent.


----------



## Monique

Ed,

Are you going to do a big press release when we hit 500?


----------



## traceya

I just popped in to say how wonderfully gratifying this whole enterprise has been for me - it may not seem like much but I love feeling like I'm doing something of some value to the wonderful men and women who have to fight to allow us our freedom.

Way to go Ed.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Monique said:


> Ed,
> 
> Are you going to do a big press release when we hit 500?


Yeah. I might try to rope in Mark Coker and Harvey to give it some bang. (They've been supportive). And I might ask all the authors to simultaneously run it on their blogs - sort of the big bang theory. 

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

traceya said:


> I just popped in to say how wonderfully gratifying this whole enterprise has been for me - it may not seem like much but I love feeling like I'm doing something of some value to the wonderful men and women who have to fight to allow us our freedom.
> 
> Way to go Ed.
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


It is a good feeling, ain't it. And whenever someone steps up and lists all the negatives about Indie authors, I just reel back and give them this one, and all that negativity melts away. I wish the tradipub world would wake up to the opportunity, but I guess (once again) the Indie world must show them the way. 

Edward C. Patterson
(soapbox away now)


----------



## Monique

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yeah. I might try to rope in Mark Coker and Harvey to give it some bang. (They've been supportive). And I might ask all the authors to simultaneously run it on their blogs - sort of the big bang theory.
> 
> Ed P


Wonderful. That's a great idea.


----------



## Jeff

555 members on the web site, in case anybody's counting.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from downunder www.xomba.com/aussie_author_joins_operation_ebook_drop

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

This has been an incredibly successful operation. Thanks to Ed for starting Operation eBook Drop and keeping it going!

Jim


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from MyGreyhound Publishing

http://www.mygreypub.com/Blog/?p=257

Ed Patterson


----------



## ScottLCollins

Cheers to you Ed for getting this started.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sorry folks, I'm behind with a backlog, but I was launching a new book this weekend and early this week. I have a few troops, and I also need to house cleaning for a few troops who have rotated back and want to be removed. I've targeted next Sunday to do this and add a couple of new authors.

Thanks for patience.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welcome to 4 new authors to OEBD.

*493 authors*
Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Ed!  This is great program you started!  Soon it'll be 500 authors....

Betsy


----------



## 13893

traceya said:


> I just popped in to say how wonderfully gratifying this whole enterprise has been for me - it may not seem like much but I love feeling like I'm doing something of some value to the wonderful men and women who have to fight to allow us our freedom.
> 
> Way to go Ed.
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


I agree with Trace -- I made a special coupon for OED, and when I see a download it is so gratifying. A small thing, but if I can provide a little entertainment to one of our wonderful service personnel, that's fantastic.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Thanks for giving us this opportunity, Ed.


----------



## cherylktardif

Operation eBook Drop has been a great experience. Thank you, Ed, for getting it off the gorund.

My only concern is that as a Canadian author I would like to see more Canadian troops listed. If I had the connections, I'd do it, but I have nothing to do with the military anymore and my attempts to contact them via the Canadian Armed Forces website have gone nowhere.

So if anyone in the CAF reads this and wants to help get ebooks to Canadian troops, please email me via my website http://www.cherylktardif.com or contact Ed Patterson here.


----------



## SarahBarnard

Hey Ed,
Any chance you could pop over to answer Cuchulainn's questions on the Amazon UK thread?

Thanks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sarah, I make a comment, but I can't really address it. I only ask for name, rank, branch of service and location (a country) or how else can we know whether the troop is deployed and qualified. We have a UK liaison. If UK troops are uncomfortable with those pieces of information to a complete stranger (ME - I mean we require an email address for the coupons), then don't sign up. I'll post this to the box.

Ed Patterson


----------



## SarahBarnard

Thanks Ed!


----------



## Jeff

Humbug. Although it's more work for Ed, if any military personnel are *really* concerned about sending an email to someone that they don't know they can apply on the web site.

http://operationebookdrop.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A welcome to 4 new Operation eBook authors and two new troops.

*497 Authors (3 more to you know what)*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

I'm not on Smashwords, but I'd like to participate.

Thanks for doing this.

Suzanne


----------



## daringnovelist

Just a suggestion, Ed....  The link  in your sig to the Smashwords blog does NOT link straight to the post with more information - just to the blog itself.  I have to admit that the only reason I haven't signed up yet, is because I have to search too hard for the information about how.  (This thread always gets bumped when I have too much on my plate to monkey around and search.)

Camille


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

All that's needed is to send me an email [email protected] that you want to participate and I send you the instructions and the troop list. You send the troops your coupons. I generally take care of things on weekends now, but with my Dad in the hospital and his impending operation (he had a stroke a week ago Saturday), I've been letting thisslide a little. But as long as I have an email, I have something to put in my pending set up file.

You don;t need to be on Smashwords. If you have a way of getting the troops access to your books for free that's fine. Also Jeff has a number a books through the website forum that he handles there.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Also Jeff has a number a books through the website forum that he handles there.


If you're not on Smashwords you can use the file uploader to store your books on the OEBD server. The below tool will help you create a page that links to your downloadable eBook file and a cover image.

http://www.operationebookdrop.com/forum/authors/authors_create_link.php

If you're on Smashwords you can use the below tool to create a link that will display your coupon code to only approved Military Group members.

http://www.operationebookdrop.com/forum/authors/AuthorsPostCoupons.php


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have a bunch of pending set-ups which I hope to process this weekend. (I'll be with my Dad all weekend in the Hospital with only Blackberry access - except for the evenings). I know we've gone over the 500 mark, but we'll need the appropriate commemoration of that. Any ideas.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sorry for the delay in the Operation eBook Drop set-ups. My Dad has been ill and now we are on vigilant as his stroke has worsened and is inoperable. I shall try to turn new authors and troops around sometime this week. Thanks for your understanding.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## 13893

Good thoughts for you and your dad, Ed. That's rough.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome 9 new Authors.*

*We are at*

*506*

*Let the celebrations begin.*

*Edward C. Patterson
a few new troops being added this weekend also.*


----------



## Rai Aren

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Sorry for the delay in the Operation eBook Drop set-ups. My Dad has been ill and now we are on vigilant as his stroke has worsened and is inoperable. I shall try to turn new authors and troops around sometime this week. Thanks for your understanding.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed - My thoughts & prayers are with you & your dad that things improve, and for peace and comfort for you both during this difficult time. I hope you are doing ok...

Rai


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you, Rai. We are in limbo, with Dad pysically improving, but mentally deterrioting. He needs an operation that has been postpones 3 times and 5 doctors still can't agree. Meanwhile, we are seeking a new rhythm in our lives to get us through it all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## marshacanham

Very happy to join the list of authors offering books.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Sorry to hear about your Dad, Ed. Hang in there. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's the original Smashwords blog post and updates and comments.

http://blog.smashwords.com/2009/09/smashwords-supports-operation-ebook.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I received this email this morning address to all the authors of Operation eBook Drop:

I would like to say, "Thank you" to all involved with this program.  This means so very much to myself and my entire team.  We (the team) are different in many ways.  Some of us fish, hunt, run, climb, race, shoot, follow basketball, football, movies, television, politics, or video games.  One thing we all have in common is that we read about what we enjoy.  Your gifts have made it easier for us to stay on top of our favorite hobbies, study for our jobs, or relax with a new favorite book.  None of us here would ever expect to receive anything for doing our job.  This is our job and we do it because we enjoy helping others at home and over seas, so to receive even a word of thanks is more than we could ever want.  Thank you for your support and your generous gifts.  

Sincerely, 
Dakotah Hayes 
Medical Sergeant
ODA 5121


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 16 new Operation eBook Authors. When I said, let's celebrate, many heard the call. Thanks also to Mark Coker at Smashwords for stirring the pot. We are now at:*

*522 OEBD Authors*

Edward C. Patterson
Formerly SP 5 E Patterson US Army (1966-6


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks for posting the email from Dakotah Hayes.

Very sorry to hear about your Dad, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you, Helen. We're still in a waiting mode.

BTW, here's another email I received from a troop. This one from Miranda Hernandez (Silvernight) who is stationed in Afghanistan.

"I am overwhelmed by the response I have received in just the past few hours.  I am trying to respond to authors individually as I download their books, but I wanted to write and let you know that this project is extremely appreciated.


Thank you so much,
Miranda


ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Tomorrow is veteran's day.

Edward C. Patterson
Veteran and Author


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Tomorrow is veteran's day.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> Veteran and Author


Hi Ed: my dad was a Marine at Guadalcanal in WWII. I'd like to participate in this. I'm already on Smashwords. Is the coupon function working to distribute Kindle books or do we email books to you formatted to read on kindle -- or what?

Sorry if you're having to answer such questions over and over. But I would like to participate.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Just send me an email at [email protected]


Just sent it. Thanks for doing this. A really fine effort.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My Dad, Donald Phillips Patterson, passed away at 2 AM this Veteran's Day. He was a WWII Veteran and my brave Cherokee warrior. He's with Mom now at the clearing at the end of the path.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Please know that our thoughts are with you today, Ed, and as you grieve the loss of your father in days to come.


----------



## Cate Rowan

Ed, again, I'm so sorry for your loss. May your father rest in peace on this Veteran's Day and forevermore.

Your thoughtful idea for OBD has truly taken wings. My father, husband, and father-in-law are all veterans, so I've been intending to contact you and offer my book for some time now. In honor of your father and all those like him, today is the day. Thank you for your dedication to those who are serving and for giving authors this way to help. 

I imagine your father will always be very proud of you.


----------



## HelenSmith

Ed, I'm very sorry to hear it. 

Please accept my condolences. All the best to you and your family.

Helen


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you to all. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

II want to thank everyone for the thoughts and prayers during this hard time for my family. Dad was laid to rest yesterday - in style - with a full military funeral and a 21 guns salute. He's laid beside Mom and is at peace. Now, because I know it is his wish, I'm getting back on the horse and refiring up my current novel project, recommencing by blogs and network posts and even some light promotion.  It might take a day or two to get back in the saddle, but I'll get there.

Thanks again for all your support.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

If ever there was a person thankful for the shoulders of many, I arise this morning to the light and thank the Creator for each and all. Happy Thanksgiving to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Philip Chen

Ed,

I know that I am speaking for both authors and troops in thanking you for the devotion you have given to all of us on KB and to all the troops on OEBD. 

Be thankful that you were there for your Dad in his final hours  I know that I am merely repeating the words of many others that your father must be awfully proud of his son. 

Phil


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

a throught from when I served (1966-68 - Germany)

*I've Made Acquaintances in My Time

I've made acquaintances in my time,
Serviced in Franconia's keep;
Far from home in country's want,
Lost in reverie's gilded days.
Good friends were they
Lost in reverie's gilded days.
They drank in solace with my shade,
Minds were cast across the sea
As if in some dim middle passage
Returned we home as mere debris.
We.
Cognac spun us
Over midnight's candle
Chirping drunk about the roofs,
Like Maryland and Michigan and Breukelen,
Wafting smoke in waking cheer.
Glasses lifted; hearts endeared.
We.
Hours passed apace -
Day on day, sec' on sec',
Time mounts as power 'til old timers we,
Bottling friendships on the cupboard shelf.
We.
Who then are we, as time spends its golden sheen
Into the wind's cold chalice.
Forty-five years have passed since then.
I think of soldiering man
Who spent his hours dark in drink;
Breathing not, nor thinking wild
Since wine had passed about the room
In chug or mug or helmet case.
For I have never seen again
Those dear old friends,
Those soldier men
From Michigan and Maryland
And fifty places much like them.
They're erased!
As if I died or they;
Never to be here again at the day's long end,
By their long returned home chum;
Their once upon a time, dear friend.*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks everyone for your patience during my bereavement.

Welcome Today to 10 new Operation eBook Drop Authors bringing our total to

*532*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## EllisonJames

Thank you so much for providing me this opportunity to give just a little back to our hard-working soldiers, sailors, airmen, and marines. If anything, this opportunity challenges me to write more stories so I can give more.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Ed: thanks once again for doing this. A great thing!

Just wanted to let you know I just got a Smashwords coupon # & emailed to the mailing list provided & already got one order for a free book. 

Hope this brightens the day for our troops.

LB


----------



## destill

Ed, I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for what you're doing with Operation eBook Drop. I'd like to participate. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Destill:

email me at [email protected] and I'll put you in the queue for set-up.

I have a few new troops in the queue too. This week.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## theaatkinson

how does it work? can it be kindle book format? I'd be happy to donate


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Three new troops on board for our authors at Operation eBook Drop.

I'll be setting up some more authors tomorrow.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## kcmay

Ed, are you not using the web site anymore?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am not the website owner. That is run as part of the overall program by a generous and supportive member who wishes to remain anonymous. The website also supports direct book downloads for the Smashword-challenged. I pick up new troops who request membership there, but authors generally contact me by email direct to get on the program. The website is a wonderful place to list books and share messages. We all greatly appreciate it.

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A welcome to 12 New Authors this week, bringing is to

*544 Operation eBook Authors*

*Edward C. Patterson
You guys make me weep with Veteran's pride*


----------



## BTackitt

Ed, I passed along OEBD information to a young lady who is getting a K for her older brother as he is going to Afgan. in Jan. Thank you for running this. It means alot to so many.


----------



## Terrence OBrien

I have heard about this, think it's a great idea, but have no idea what to do if I want to participate. Anyone have a link?


----------



## Victorine

Just send Ed an email.  (He lists his email up thread just a little bit.)  He'll send you an email telling you what to do.  

Vicki


----------



## destill

I just received my list of troops and am trying to figure out what might be the best process for contacting participants. It's a rather long list. How are other authors sending email messages to the participating troop members? Do you send your replies in batches? Individual replies?


----------



## WestofMars

Diana, I send e-mails to each person individually. That lets me customize it with their name and whatnot. I have a cover letter that includes my coupon codes and I send that off. I haven't had a ton of downloads lately; I suspect I'm getting lost in the flood. When I started with OEBD (September 09), there were a LOT less of us involved. I think I was spoiled back then...

And Ed, HUGE condolences to you. May your dad's memory be for a blessing.


----------



## Victorine

destill said:


> I just received my list of troops and am trying to figure out what might be the best process for contacting participants. It's a rather long list. How are other authors sending email messages to the participating troop members? Do you send your replies in batches? Individual replies?


I copied the batch into the BCC on my email, so everyone wouldn't get a huge list of emails. Then I just sent a link to my book with the code, and thanked them for their service. I wasn't sure if anyone would take me up on my free book offer, but someone just did!! Yay! I'm so thrilled. I hope they enjoy the book!

Vicki


----------



## WestofMars

I think I made my own karma yesterday, commenting that I haven't had many downloads lately. I sent out coupons this morning and by this evening, my inbox was full of notices from Smashwords. It's always a good feeling -- almost as good as when you get notes back from the Troops. I print those out and save them with my fan mail.


----------



## destill

I sent out individual messages today. My list had some duplicate names, so I tried to watch for that. Seems like I received about 10 bounce backs.

Already I've had 3 coupons redeemed. That's rewarding.


----------



## Learnmegood

I got the list of names from Ed on Saturday.  I tried copying ALL of them and sending in one batch, but Yahoo had a problem with that and thought I was spamming.  So I sent it out in batches.  I think I did it in 4 or 5.  Only had 3 bounce back.

One SW coupon redeemed so far.  No problem, though, as I'm sure they're doing far more important things than reading for a lot of the time...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It takes 16 batches to send out the email to authors and yahoo always stops me once for spamming.

Returns are from troops that have rotated.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Only one more Fan on the Facebook Operation eBook Fan Club and we'll be at *700 * fans.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-EBook-Drop/172002003420

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Just went over 600 members on the Operation eBook Drop forum yesterday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Oo-rah!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Hapy Holidays to all the troops and the authors who have made this little ad hoc effort the rousing success that it has become. Indies have heart. and BTW, *

*WELCOME 11 NEW OPERATION EBOOK DROP AUTHORS.*

_*555 - oh-rah*_

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

I'm in! Not sure if my books are what you're looking for, but have sent free coupons for "True Miracles with Genealogy: Help from Beyond the Veil" already. Only one person downloaded to date, so maybe this book isn't what's needed  Anyone willing to let me know if I should continue sending?
Thanks.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Keep sending.


----------



## jhanel

I sent them mine, and I've received no less than ten "thank you" messages in reply. I'm touched that they enjoyed my book!! It's the least I could do for them.


----------



## WestofMars

I love the thank you notes. I print them and save them with my fan mail.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks to all the authors who have supported this program for those who defend our freedom daily away from their loved ones at home. This program started on an Amazon thread, rather serendipitously on the Kindle forum, when a soldier stationed in Iraq was giving help to others on downloads. I offered him my books as a gift. He accepted and now 555 Indie authors have emailed over 3 million free coupons to deployed men and women overseas. We even have the entire crew of the Bonhomme Richard on our mailing list. When I read posts railing against Indie authors and how readers turn their nose up at them, I bite my tongue and thank God that our soldiers, marines, sailors and aircorps are not so condescending. But I'm not bitter. My readership has been strong and growing, but the program is apart from that. Its a correspondance of heart and soul to let our troops know that we appreciate them and give part of ourselves, just as they do every day for every American, Canadian, Brit, Aussie and Kiwi.

Thank you Operation eBook Drop authors & thank you to those who serve us and our freedom

Edward C. Patterson
frmly SP 5 Ed Patterson, 6th Batallion, 60th Artillery US Army (1966-196


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from Communication Excahnge

http://communicationexchange.blogspot.com/2010/11/gifts-for-troops-operation-ebook-drop.html

Edward C. Pattreson


----------



## JimC1946

Thanks again for making this happen, Ed.

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 16 new Operation eBook Authors. Bringing our total participating "Good-Hearted" Indie Authors to:*

*571*

*Oo-Rah!*


----------



## WestofMars

Now we need more Troops to send our books to... Where are they? Busy defending the world or something? (The nerve, I know!)


----------



## L. A. Burton

I'm happy to be involved with sending our troop free books.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

WestofMars said:


> Now we need more Troops to send our books to... Where are they? Busy defending the world or something? (The nerve, I know!)


We have 200 Points of Light, the largest single point being the 1,500 plus crew of the USS Bonhomme Richard, the largest aircraft carrier in the fleet. The Pojt of Light there is their rec officer and all OEBD author's copon are made avaialble in the ship's library. However, I was happy with just helping one troop - but that's me, because I was one troop and had to lug books about and read hand-me-downs back in the 60's.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This was received from author Phillip Chen and forward to me. Shareing it:

And thanks for the info on Operation E-Book Drop.  I learned about this program about a year ago when I got my kindle and found the discussion board while my son was deployed to Iraq.  I shared it with him and he spread the news to many of his fellow soldiers who share our love of reading!  It’s an incredibly generous program by the authors and the many others who support this program.  I know how much they appreciate it-I heard it from them personally.  So from the soldiers I heard from – to you….THANK YOU for participating in this program!  When not out on patrol, they are desperate for something to take their minds off where they are or what they are doing.  This program allows them to enjoy reading when they wouldn’t have access otherwise.  You are to be commended for your generosity and participating in this program, and I sincerely and genuinely thank you from my heart.  

Proud Army Mom of SPC Kyle Painter, Ft. Carson, Colorado

Sheryl Painter


----------



## altworld

Not sure how I missed this, but then again the wife says at times I don't notice things that are directly under my nose. I would love to participate in this program.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## Anne Victory

Okay, this thread just made me cry.  I think I've commented before, but if not... Ed, this was a great thing to do.  Thanks so much, and thanks to all the participating authors.  Let me know if I can do anything to help from an admin standpoint.


----------



## HelenHanson

Hi Ed,

Too much OD and navy blue in my gene pool to ignore this thread.  Even my mother was in the Navy    Please let me know how to pitch in with this effort.  It would be an honor, sir.

Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*How does 19 new authors sound - bringing us to a total of:*

*590*

*Coming also some new troops from the UK as I have had an inquery from the British Embassy in Baghdad (the liaison is signing up as a point of light, and will be getting the word out).*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just updated the OIriginal Post to relect the directions for membership and ask all current members to link to that post - the HOME post which is http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13352.0.html

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 5 New Military Members, including members of the British Embassy in Baghdad.*

More new authors coming aboard this week end. Stay tuned.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Received from British Embassy (Iraq):

Ed:

Many thanks for adding my colleagues to this database, morale at the Embassy in Baghdad has been lifted, it is appreciated.
...
Yours,

SP Taylor
Warrant Officer Class 1
Royal Military Police Liaison Officer
British Embassy
Baghdad

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This is not strictly Operation eBook Drop, but I received the following email and pass it along to authors and readers alike:

Dear Ed,



I received the following email from one of my yahoo reading groups today:





Dear All,

I have been asked to forward a mailing address to a wounded marine, who is
currently in Bethesda.  He does not receive family visits, mail or phone
calls.  Even though he has lost his right leg, fractured his left, and
injured his right arm...he plans to rehab and stay in the corps.

Would anybody be interested in offering him encouragement?

If so, let me know off thread, and I will provide you with his address. 
Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could show this wounded marine how much we
appreciate and care?

Thanks,
Debby

I asked her if he had access to a computer or a Kindle, to see if he wanted free ebooks, but she doesn’t know, and isn’t sure if he even likes to read.  It sounds like he’s depressed.

Do you know if there are any organizations or even Operation Ebook Drop who would like to write to this guy?  I’ll write to him, but if I can help in any other way for someone like this, it would be good to get his address forwarded to others.

Here’s his snailmail address, if you want to pass it along to anyone you know, or even the people on Operation Ebook Drop.  I think any notes of encouragement would be fantastic for this guy, to know he’s not alone.

NMMC

CPL Rodriguez

8801 Wisconsin Ave.

Building 10 Ward 5e

Bethesda, MD.  20889


Thanks!

Markee Anderson

I invite anyone who wants to follow-up to do so - I encourage you.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hi all - I've been behind in adding authors (I have a bunch in the wings) and will be adding more this weekend. If you are not an Operation eBook Drop author, I encourage you to consider it and support our men and women coalition forces serving overseas. Just send me an email at [email protected] Your book shold be at Amashwords (there are alternatives) with 100% discount copons. Authors control their book distribution. I never see the books or the coupon. You contact the military members.

BTW, some email addresses on the troop list have been bouncing. These troops have most likely rotated to new addresses or back to their home basis (or discharged). Don't be concerned. Some day I'll clean up the list, but we're still (and shall remain) a simple on laptop operation. It's part of oyr success — but Indie authors are the reason this program has grown from a one on one conversation on an Amazon thread to a 3 million coupon operation.

Also, if you have Operation eBook Drop on your blog, post a link here. I will try to resuscitate my daily sewarch for blog material, but there's literally hundreds of hits on Google.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Erick Flaig

I signed up and had 4 downloads the same night!  Thanks for allowing people to support the troops this way!

We will get encouragements on the way to Cpl Rodriguez, mentioned above.  My older son is a Marine; my younger is going in the Corps via ROTC.  My nephew is in the Air Force in Korea.  All three of them are readers since childhood.  

It's a tough life, but all of these guys are the toughest!

Thanks to all our men and women in uniform around the world!


----------



## Markee Anderson

I agree, Erick!  They DO have a tough life but seem to want to step up to the plate!

I also got an email from the person who sent me Cpl Rodriguez' address.  There was a typo in his address, but I think they may be forwarding the mail.  It should be 8901 instead of 8801 for the street address.

Thanks to all authors for offering free books.  I, personally, got an email from one of the women on the list, thanking me for giving coupons for romances.  Very very cool!!!


----------



## Erick Flaig

Thank you for the correction on the address...I hope the letter we sent will still get through.  It's also NNMC, not NMMC (National Naval Medical Center).


----------



## Markee Anderson

Thanks!!!  I hope it goes through, too.  I'll make that correction for my next letter, too.


----------



## Basil Sands

Wish I'd seen this earlier.

Sign me up...

Semper Fi,


----------



## jhanel

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hi all - I've been behind in adding authors (I have a bunch in the wings) and will be adding more this weekend. If you are not an Operation eBook Drop author, I encourage you to consider it and support our men and women coalition forces serving overseas. Just send me an email at [email protected] Your book shold be at Amashwords (there are alternatives) with 100% discount copons. Authors control their book distribution. I never see the books or the coupon. You contact the military members.
> 
> BTW, some email addresses on the troop list have been bouncing. These troops have most likely rotated to new addresses or back to their home basis (or discharged). Don't be concerned. Some day I'll clean up the list, but we're still (and shall remain) a simple on laptop operation. It's part of oyr success - but Indie authors are the reason this program has grown from a one on one conversation on an Amazon thread to a 3 million coupon operation.
> 
> Also, if you have Operation eBook Drop on your blog, post a link here. I will try to resuscitate my daily sewarch for blog material, but there's literally hundreds of hits on Google.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Hey there. You already have DHAN on your list, but just thought I'd let you know that I'm a proud supporter of operation ebook drop. =) Check the bottom of each page: http://www.jerryandcheryl.net/writing


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 33 New Authors participating in Operation eBook Drop, bringing our numbers to*

*623*

*Oooh-Rah!*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJPalmer

I am estatic to participate in this most astounding venture.  I am so inspired to see so many authors participate and can not wait for the list to surpass 1000.  Good show to everyone involved.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from author Todd A . Phillips

http://imprisonedgod.com/?p=92

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from author David Greene

http://open.salon.com/blog/davidjgreene/2010/12/18/operation_ebook_drop

ecp


----------



## JRTomlin

I emailed Ed, which I must admit I meant to do earlier and in the press of the craziness of publication and promotion allowed to slip my mind. (My mind gets slippery at times)

I wanted to ask though about the "coalition troops" part. I have many friends and acquaintances in Scotland and would like to make sure that novels are available to UK troops who are deployed in Afghanistan and elsewhere. 

I can also post on certain Scottish blogs in order to raise awareness of this program. I might also be able to find someone in the UK (even England--I actually know people who live there too *blink*)  to help with promoting the program to their troops or start one specifically for UK troops.

Any information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes, we have coalition troops on the program. In fact, we've signed up the British Embassy in Baghdad.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I will be setting up 4 new troops and 17 new authors tomorrow - so if any author wants to jump in the queue, send me an email at [email protected] tonight and we shall spend Sunday morning together - you, me, the troops and an Andouille sausage omelette.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*A welcome to 23 new Operation eBook Authors and 4 Troops. We now have:*

*646 Operation eBook Drop Authors.*

*Bless you all!*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

_*30 new authors today added.*_

*676 ooh-Rah!*

_*And tomorrow I'll be adding new troops to the roster, so heads-up authors.*_

_*Edward C. Patterson*_


----------



## jessicamorse

I only joined last month and have just gotten a really sweet email of thanks from a servicemember. This is a wonderful program.

Though, I am still waiting for my omlette.



Edward C. Patterson said:


> we shall spend Sunday morning together - you, me, the troops and an Andouille sausage omelette.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

_*Welcome 5 new Military members to Operation eBook Drop.*_

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jacqui Olliver

Wahoo! Here I am, with my masterpiece *"Doing This ONE Thing Will Change Your Life Forever!"* with BONUS audio *"Sensational Self: Emotional & Sensual Energy Management"* deployed without charge to troops 

Jacqui Olliver


----------



## Guest

Dear Ed,

I just emailed you to learn more. I really want to help, but I've only just published my first e-book on Amazon and B&N, and don't quite know how everything works yet. I will get up to speed shortly!


----------



## merwalker

Am honored to do my small part to offer my ebook for free to the Coalition Troops. My name is Sheri L. Swift and I wrote Legend of the Mer. My nephew and his family are serving in Japan currently and I know how important it is to keep their spirits up in difficult times. May God bless & protect them all.


----------



## TimothyJamesDean

_*I LOVE THIS!*_ I'm in, hook, line and sinker ... and the big hook dragging through _*TEETH*_ brings with it the massive crocodile, _*the Father*_, based on a proven man-eater from WWII. I'm writing Ed a private email.


----------



## Jason Reed

Great idea! I just sent an email to Ed. This is wonderful!


----------



## wakincade

This is a wonderful idea. I recently signed up to offer my debut novel, _Invisible Dawn_, a sci-fi/fantasy story and the first in a series. I'm proud to be with Operation Ebook Drop and hope our soldiers and family serving abroad enjoy the time away from reality. Thanks for putting this together, Ed.

Weston Kincade

http://www.authorwakincade.blogspot.com
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/48842


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*With a record breaking 71 new authors in one week, I am happy to say we are now at * 

*747 * 

*participating authors!*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Mike0210

Fantastic idea. I have enrolled and will encourage others to do so.
Michael Madden
Author of Stags!
www.michael-madden.co.uk
http://stagsbook.blogspot.com


----------



## R. M. Reed

I got a note of thanks from a woman who said that my horror collection is on its way to Korea in her grandson's Kindle.


----------



## arnaud

Thank you for inviting me to this operation for which I contributed with my first book "The Human Project", a spiritual novel.

This 30 pages story goes like this:



> The adventures of a spiritual being becoming human through the different levels of creation. You thought being an angel is easy!
> Think again!
> In this unique story, you shall discover a new perspective of the world as we live it and fall in love, again, with your own self.


You can find it here: The Human Project by Arnaud Saint-Paul

A spanish version is also available here: El Proyecto Humano (Spanish Edition) by Arnaud Saint-Paul

Thank you so much for the invitation.


----------



## Duane Gundrum

I would love to participate in this. My latest novel, Absent Without Leave, would probably fit into this greatly, as it is part of a series of books of mine that are all about military police investigators. Please let me know how I can go about doing this. As a veteran, I would be honored to be a part of it. That novel was just uploaded today, so in the next few days it should be all ready for this program, if I'm not too late.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

sarbonn said:


> I would love to participate in this. My latest novel, Absent Without Leave, would probably fit into this greatly, as it is part of a series of books of mine that are all about military police investigators. Please let me know how I can go about doing this. As a veteran, I would be honored to be a part of it. That novel was just uploaded today, so in the next few days it should be all ready for this program, if I'm not too late.


Never too late. Thanks. Just send a request to [email protected] to get into the queue.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jason Reed

Just sent my book to the list of people I received. About 8 or 9 didn't go through, but I'll come back to them and try again later. A great thing!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jason Reed said:


> Just sent my book to the list of people I received. About 8 or 9 didn't go through, but I'll come back to them and try again later. A great thing!


There have been a number of troop rotations with deadend emails now. With my schedule I haven't been able to do a clean-up yet.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

In response to complaints from troops, authors with expired coupons will be deleted from the web site's forum membership.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes authors.Please be sure to set your coupons up for at least a year and renew them after that. 

Thanks
Ed patterson


----------



## MrTsMom

I just talked to my son in Germany. He was commenting on the sudden uptick in the number of emails (about books) that he was receiving. He mentioned that as much as he loves the books, the encouraging notes that come with the books are what he really looks forward to. It means so much to him that total strangers appreciate what they are doing over there. 

So, thanks from a military mom who really appreciates what all you authors are doing!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from OEBD author Steven R. Drennon

http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/04/17/operation-e-book-drop/

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I'm sure you're really busy, but I sent you an email about participating a while ago but haven't heard . . . I'd love to give away my books . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I hope it didn't get lost in the soup. I get over 700 emails a day. Send me another and I'll make sure it's in the queue.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to the 29 new authors who have joined our ranks supporting the troops who keep the world FREE*.

*776*

*Also, we have some new troops coming on board and authors should be receiving some information in that release regarding a Blog Tour that one member is running on Memorial day. Although OEBD does not sponser or endorse other intiatives, the information will be sent to you to act on your own if you think it worthy of your time and books.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## JRTomlin

Good point about the length of coupons. I hadn't thought to extend the time beyond a month, but I'll do that in the future.

Thanks, as always, for this great program.


----------



## a.m.harte

I'm very excited to join the ranks of other OEBD authors! 

My name is A.M. Harte and I'm the Editor-in-Chief of Canadian publisher 1889 Labs, so I'll be sending in coupons for all books we publish.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just welomes 3 new military members to the program and emails our 776 author members.

Also, this item is for an event that some OEBD authors might be interested in. Read the message below from Amber Scott re: Blog Tour de Troops and if interested contact Amber directly. I’m just passing information along. As the OEBD leader, I make it a policyy not to endorese any other event, because I hold the author contact and troop lists confidentially. So if you query me for further information on the event, I shall remain silent. However, any event that could benefit our troops, I willingly pass along to the membership.

Ed Patterson
================================
From Amber Scott:

The Indie Book Collective presents Blog Tour de Troops. Dozens of award-winning and best-selling indie authors will come together this Memorial Day weekend for a huge ebook giveaway. Readers will blog hop from author to author, read and comment on the gratitude themed posts, check out reviews of each book and score a free ebook at every stop just by commenting. Not only that, for every commenter, each author will also give an ebook to a troop! If that wasn't exciting enough, the Indie Book Collective will be giving away multiple Kindle e-readers to commenters and troops. How many? That will depend on how many authors get in on this tour, helping to bring attention to the men and women who safeguard our freedom and getting them well-deserved free ebooks. We're working with an organization that will distribute the ebooks as well as care package supplies. For information on how to get in on this amazing event, contact tour coordinator, Amber Scott, at [email protected] The buy-in of $15 secures your spot and all funds go toward the giveaways. We're celebrating this Memorial Day the Indie way!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You're in queue.

Here's a post from Chris B Martin http://chrisbmartin.livejournal.com/32857.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Rai Aren

Such great results, Ed! You have much to be proud of, what a positive, helpful & meaningful effort you have put forth...  

Cheers,

Rai


----------



## KA MLady

just a quick note (haven't stopped by in awhile - crazy busy) Hope all of you are well and safe - you're in my prayers!

For family members looking to add additional support please look into the Paranormal Christmas Anthology put together by some of the brightest, upcoming and hardworking talents in the paranormal genre today.
All Proceeds benefit The Armed Forces Children's Education Fund

Just Another Paranormal Christmas (PG-13) for your family reading pleasure.
Also available in print from Mojocastle Press - www.mojocastle.com
eBook available at Kindle http://www.amazon.com/Just-Another-Paranormal-Christmas-ebook/dp/B004IZM4A2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305645650&sr=1-1










Belive in the magic...

All proceeds from the sale of this book go to benefit the Armed Forces Children's Education Fund

http://www.afcef.org/

A Christmas to Remember - Brigit Aine

Now that they are married, Lance and Kira thought life would settle down. Unforntunately for them, as Christmas approaches, so do their enemies.

Reflections of a Lily in Winter - Susan Gabriel

Even a tough cookie can crumble under difficult circumstances. Fourteen year old Lily is drowning in domestic drama and facing the worst Christmas in her life until a distant relative in a faraway place throws her a lifeline.

One Christmas spent at Candlewood Manor will open her eyes to a world beyond her imagining and open her heart to the reason behind the season.

The Unexpected Guests - Heather Kuehl

Werewolf Sarah Vargas returns to South Carolina to attend a Christmas party thrown by Damian, born vampire and Lord of Charleston. She quickly discovers that The Council - an elite group of vampires - are attending. They are bringing with them two members of the Du'Rah, the vampire's elders. The Du'Rah are pretending to attend Damian's party so that they can initiate him into their ranks, however they have a more sinister plan. Will Sarah be able to save Damian from the true death and still celebrate the holiday season?

A Cornwall Christmas - Kayden McLeod

Even vampires celebrate the holidays. Marcus and Kelly wake up Christmas morning with their own extraordinary presents for the other, one of them blowing up the kitchen. In an effort to appear more human, the Cornwalls plan an extravagant dinner, with all the trimmings and more. Differences are put aside; the Council and Covens come together to show that this time of year is only for good tidings.

Once Upon a Dragon - K.A. M'Lady

Jeremy Owens and his older siblings want to believe in magic, but hope and belief are difficult things to hold onto even when you're a child. After the loss of their parents, three young children find themselves fostered off on an Aunt who's never known the love of a child. This Christmas, will the Owens children find out what it means to believe again?

Anything is possible with a little magic.

A Future Holiday - Candace Sams

In a future society, two lonely fighters return from war. Rorn T'Kar is the commander of an Earth ship which has been battling in space for eight long years. He once loved Lyra Dench, but she apparently found his presence tedious. Lyra couldn't tell Rorn she'd joined the Infiltration Corps, which unfortunately had an eighty-percent mortality rate. She was ordered to keep her actions secret and knew Rorn would try to keep her from fighting to save Earth.

When Armistice finally comes and coincidentally corresponds with the holidays, the magic of the season takes over. Rorn and Lyra meet again, at the end of the war, and find what they thought they'd lost&#8230;all by the light of a Yule tree.

Blessings ~ K.

K.A. M'Lady
Fantasy Romance Kissed With Dark Sensuality
www.kamlady.net


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Just opened "Meet the Operation eBook Authors" Discoussion Group on the new Author Forum at Amazon.

http://tinyurl.com/3lovf62

Come post, explore and promote there.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## WestofMars

Awesome! Thanks, Ed!

... or, sort-of thanks, Ed. For some reason, I'm showing as logged in but it won't allow me to post. It says I have to buy from Amazon. Which I've done. On the account I'm logged in with. 

Makes no sense to me...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Just added 26 new authors broing the total participating aiuthors group to:*

*802*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Mark Adair

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *Just added 26 new authors broing the total participating aiuthors group to:*
> 
> *802*
> 
> *Edward C. Patterson*


Such a great idea, Ed. Glad to be a part of it. Happy Sunday to you!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just a note - and a sad one to ask people to keep in their prayers the marines of the Darkhorse Batallion (the 3rd of the 5th Marines) who are currenly in a fire fight in Afghanistan and who have lost 12 brave souls. I can't say any more without losing it, but with Memorial Day coming up . . .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JRTomlin

WestofMars said:


> Awesome! Thanks, Ed!
> 
> ... or, sort-of thanks, Ed. For some reason, I'm showing as logged in but it won't allow me to post. It says I have to buy from Amazon. Which I've done. On the account I'm logged in with.
> 
> Makes no sense to me...


I had the same thing happen yesterday. Weird.



Edward C. Patterson said:


> Just a note - and a sad one to ask people to keep in their prayers the marines of the Darkhorse Batallion (the 3rd of the 5th Marines) who are currenly in a fire fight in Afghanistan and who have lost 12 brave souls. I can't say any more without losing it, but with Memorial Day coming up . . .
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Any response seems inadequate.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

So we come to another Memorial Day and we should remember those who gave their lives for our freedom and pray for those who still do. In that vein I quote below perhaps the most famous war memorial poem of the 20th century by John McCrae:

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
     Between the crosses, row on row,
  That mark our place; and in the sky
  The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
  Loved and were loved, and now we lie,
        In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
  The torch; be yours to hold it high.
  If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
        In Flanders fields.

===============
Keep the faith and the vigil,
Edward C. Patrterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 35 new Author members bringing our total to*

*837*

*also 6 new Military Members.*

_OoohRah!!_

*Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran US Army (1966-6*


----------



## Doug DePew

I just got my welcome e-mail, Ed. Thank you so much for the opportunity to participate in this. This is exactly the kind of thing I'd like to do with my book. 

I made the coupon and sent it out to the list in the e-mail to get started. I hope it worked right. I guess I won't know until some of them go download the book. 

Thanks again. This is a great program.


----------



## PearceHansen

I feel very privileged to make my books available to our me and women serving overseas. I have two books to offer. One is entitled STREET RAISED. The Amazon link for it is: http://www.amazon.com/Street-Raised-ebook/dp/B0050JL0IM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1307574800&sr=1-1 and the Smashwords link is http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/59272

Here's the teaser and the blurbs for it:
"When Speedy raises from prison, he hitchhikes home to Oakland only to find his brother Little Willy a homeless crack head and his best friend Fat Bob bouncing in San Francisco's underground hardcore clubs. When two of their childhood homeboys get wrapped in chains by Mexican slangers and thrown in the American River alive, our heroes somehow get it together enough to plot revenge. Sure, it maybe takes the edge off Speedy's game a little when he starts playing house with beautiful phone psychic Carmel, and it complicates things a bit more when Louis, the same cop who put him in prison, starts dogging their steps like an unwelcome relative. But when a racist coven of skinz comes howling for Speedy & Carmel's blood, and a serial killer with a monster in his head decides Speedy is the answer to all his unholy prayers, things get really interesting . . ."

Ken Bruen (author of London Boulevard, soon to be a major motion picture, Oscar winner William Monahan (screenwriter of The Departed) to write & direct): "One of the best writers I know. Imagine James Ellroy coupled with George R. R. Martin and overseen by Charles Willeford. But Pearce really needs no comparison to any other writer; he's created his own compelling dark universe that ratchets up noir to an astonishing level. True noir has finally received the rightful heir to the Dark Kingdom. Hail Pearce Hansen. The heir to Vachss."

Jason Starr (bestselling author of The Pack): "STREET RAISED is a full-tilt, dead-on descent into the Bay Area underworld, with lovably flawed characters and stunning dialogue. Every page, it seems, has something to marvel at. This is literary crime of the highest order, on par with the work of the great Eddie Bunker. Pearce Hansen is a major new talent."

Joe Lansdale (author of Bubba Ho-Tep starring Bruce Campbell): "STREET RAISED is a scar of a book, but it's a beautifully healed scar. Gutsy, fast-paced, written in an electric style. Recommended."

Eddie Muller (founder and President of the Film Noir Foundation, in his San Francisco Chronicle review): "A fast, ferocious and often ugly ride through the East Bay's feral underground. Hansen's tale is a curious blend of drug culture minutia and a story line that's more a cranked-up fable than a traditional crime story. In its best passages, STREET RAISED suggests a contemporary version of Jack Black's classic 1926 memoir of itinerant criminal life, You Can't Win - albeit a heavily armed, hyperviolent update."

Anthony Neil Smith (Editor of Plots with Guns!): "Pearce is a wild man, and demands your attention. Hansen is definitely one of the gonzo crowd and deserves a stage with a loud amplifier and some bright lights."

Todd Anderson at Thug Lit: "There are those who write about the street, and those who write from the street. Mr. Hansen has obviously walked that walk, and speaks the language of the down and out with a heartbreaking, frightening realism. Gutter-low and dirty, the way we like our women."

Aldo Calcagno (Mystery Dawg Blog and Powder Burn Flash): "The Black Hole of Noir. Hansen writes stuff that is so damn dark and right on that it's scary. This is a voice that needs to be heard, and demands a wide audience."

The second book I have to offer is GUN SEX, my first anthology of short stories. The Amazon link for GUN SEX is http://www.amazon.com/Gun-Sex-ebook/dp/B0054SDX2K/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1307520706&sr=1-2 and the Smashwords link is http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/65141

Here's hoping they enjoy my books.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Tomorrow is not only Flag day, but the 235th Birthday of the US Army, long may it watch over us day and night. Happy Birthday.

Ed Patterson - US Army Veteran 1966-68 6th Bataliion 60th Artillery 7th Army Grafenwöhr Germany


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 23 new Operation eBook Drop authors, bringing us to a total of:*
*860*

_*What a legacy to those who serve, both now and then.*_

*Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran US Army (1966-6*


----------



## jeffcagney

Mr. Patterson, you're doing wonderful work here. I just sent out the coupon code to my book, _How to Meet Broads: A Comprehensive Guide to the Art of Seduction_. Hopefully it can help at least a few troops pass the time and maybe even laugh once or twice.

Here's the Smashwords link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64795
And the print copy at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/How-Meet-Broads-Comprehensive-Seduction/dp/146111277X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308506808&sr=8-1
And the Kindle copy: http://www.amazon.com/How-Meet-Broads-Comprehensive-ebook/dp/B0053UN4DM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1308506808&sr=8-1


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Just sent my book to all the ones on the email list I received.

Excited to be helping ease the burden of our fine fighting men & women in whatever way I can.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Congratulations, Ed Patterson, on making your idea a success!  I'm happy to be included among your participating authors, and I hope my book can help brighten a the day of a soldier or two!

And for all you deployed troops out there, thank you for all you do! A book or two is the least we can do to show our support!


----------



## John Zunski

Cool, Cool, Cool, what else can one say? Operation E-drop is a great idea and I'm proud to be a participant. Great job Ed!


----------



## ericbt

Pleased to be able to say I am now participating. Thanks Ed, and thanks to our troops.

Eric


----------



## David M. Brown

Just signed up to Operation eBook Drop: this is an amazing program!

Have listed my two books Short Stories I-IV and Fezariu's Epiphany.

Will spread the word: what a great service.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Doug DePew

Good news! Five troops have downloaded SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat since I sent out the coupons!!

This is a terrific program. I'm very proud to be a part of it. Thanks, Ed!


----------



## Grady Hendrix

I just sent out the coupon code for SATAN LOVES YOU as part of Operation EBook Drop, and I'm annoyed at myself that it took me this long to do it! You can read more about SATAN LOVES YOU here:

http://www.amazon.com/Satan-Loves-You-ebook/dp/B004XQWLLI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1303676200&sr=8-5

I've heard people with high stress jobs appreciate humor, and sometimes the blacker the humor the better. If that's true, SATAN LOVES YOU is going to go over like gangbusters.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy 4th of July to all - to authors who support troops and troops whose service assures our freedoms.

I have a full queue and will be setting more authors and military members up next weekend. This veteran is taking a weekend off, putting his feet up and watching DVDs, and writing, of course. 

May everyone's holiday be safe, well stuffed with tradifood (Bar-be-que and beers as we say in Brooklyn), and remember how we got here, how we've stayed here and where we're going aboard the greatest successful experience known to civilization. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

Thanks for making Operation eBook Drop happen, Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Just added 28 new authors participating in Operation eBook Drop. We are now at*

*890 authors*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## almascarenas

Army 1973-1976, West Germany
Thanks, Mr. Patterson, For posting the group of writers I'm in. This is my first entry. I get emotional around vets and the military, so it's just as well I'm alone at the moment. I'm happy to contribute my memoir to the effort. I remember the loneliness and the time spent with thoughts running amok in my head. Reading helped some. I joined while Vietnam was still a shooting war, despite my active opposition. I talk about it in the book. As an ebook it's a multi-media experience - lots of cool links. 

Al Lucero Mascareñas
ADRIFT, How Discovering I Was Switched at Birth Changed My Life at Fifty 
www.almascarenas.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Al - West Gernaby? Where were you stationed? I too was stationed in Germany (1966-67)

Ed Patterson


----------



## ToniD

Chiming in to say thanks so much Ed for creating and running this program. Just sent my emails.


----------



## Kenya D. Williamson

I'm happy to participate. Thank you for including me and Depth of Focus. My thoughts and prayers to all the troops!

www.kenyadwilliamson.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Big welcome to 4 new military members. The authors have been mobilized to send you their coupons.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Do you have Operation eBook Drop on your blog? If so, post your link here.

This one is from K.L. Parry

http://klparry.wordpress.com/2011/07/12/operation-ebook-drop/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## _Sheila_

I would love to participate, but I only sell my books on Amazon.

If it gets to the point that I can supply my books, without using Smashwords -- would love to do that.

Sheila


----------



## unkownwriter

*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to Operation eBook Drop the largest single number of authors to the group at one time. 55 new members, bringing us to * 

*948 Authors OoohRaah!*
*Edward C. Patterson
Proud Army Veteran 1966-68 *


----------



## Doug DePew

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *948 Authors OoohRaah!*


Wow!! That's incredible. Welcome to all the new authors.


----------



## Pamela

Hi Ed,

Thanks for your program.  I put my novels free on the Military forum.

I just got the email with the list.  Unfortunately, hotmail cut off the right side of the instruction page.

Thought you should know that, because it's hard to know exactly what to do with the list w/o complete instructions.

Do you want us to email each soldier individually?

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Pam 

You email the military members in the letter links to yur books. That's how they access them.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Adam Pepper

What a great idea.  I'm happy to participate.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Ed.  Will do!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Today is a day of mourning in the US for the troops who gave their lives in Warneck Province Afghanistan on August 6th. Please observe a moment of silence today in their memory and for their sacrifice.

Thank you
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a blog post from Eric B. Thomasma

http://ericbt.webs.com/apps/blog/show/7468767

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

I'm honored to be a part of this wonderful program. I've sent out all the emails and offered all of my books for free. I've had about a dozen downloads so far and a very nice thank you letter that almost made me cry.

Thanks, Ed!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Just a note: The Operation eBook Drop forum is shutting down on September 1. This is NOT Operation eBook Drop itself nor the Facebook Fan pages. This forum was run by a devoted member and friend - Old Sarge - who we are all indebeted to for his time and efforts. However, since he sent out an annoucement, I've been receiving questions about the program itself. The Program is still going strong and shall continue as long as I do (and hopefully beyond).

-ecp*


----------



## MindAttic

I'm going to sign up. I signed up for the forum and posted my ebook there, but I didn't realize there was email sign up and troops list.


----------



## WestofMars

While I'm sad to see the forum go, I have to admit to heaving a sigh of relief. I'm sure I'm not the only author who has trouble these days juggling all the different fora and sites and networking that has to get done. No matter how great a cause, having one less spot to check in with hopefully means more new books from all us authors.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

I posted on my blog today about Operation eBook Drop.

Check it out:

http://justwritewithannemarienovark.blogspot.com/

_*Happy Reading Troops!!!*_


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Kewl. I often am asked (and even offered) why the program doesn't have a central website. The plain answer is that the program's spirit is a one to one experience, the one I have with the troops - and replicate with every author on the program. The other is, if you Google "Operation eBook Drop" you will come up with several hundred websites, blogs and forum posts with the logo and author testimony. Weblanket the web.

Thanks, Anne Marie Novark


----------



## ToniD

Edward, I got a truly touching email from one of the troops who downloaded my book. She wanted to say that she appreciated this program "more than words can express." 

Sure brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The queue is in motion this weekend.

Received from the POC at The USS Bonhomme Richard:

*Sir -
I will be leaving the crew of BONHOMME RICHARD here in the near future and am turning over as the POC for ebookdrop to Ensign Katie Rentz (ccd). I would like to thank you and all of the authors who have supported the crew over the last two years. We appreciate your support and dedication to the troops. 
If any of you are near San Francisco during Fleet Week this year, please stop by for a visit.
Thank you very much, sir.
V/R
CDR (sel) Erik Pittman
AC5I / EMO
USS BONHOMME RICHARD (LHD 6)*

PS: I've switched out the email address for new authors joining. It's great to know that the program is still thrive aboard a ship of the line with a huge complement of naval personnel (what is it 5,000)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome 33 New Authors to the Program bringing our total participation to*

*981*

*We're nearing the 1,000 mark.*

*Edward C. Patterson*
Proud Veteran


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Today is the 66th anniversary of the Battle of Peleliu, September 15th 1945. Keep the several thousands who fell there in our prayers and remembrances as our freedoms depended and were preserved by them.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Lorhainne Eckhart

I'm happy to participate. Will send my new release, The Choice. 
http://www.amazon.com/Choice-romantic-mystical-suspense-ebook/dp/B005C5YUGI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316720009&sr=1-1


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I will be working on the queue this weekend. We night break the 1,000 authors mark.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Operation eBook Drop crests the 1,000 Participating Author Mark!*

*1,014 Authors*

*Expect a Press Release in the near future*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Doug DePew

Yay!


----------



## HeartSpeak

Fantastic idea. *"Listen To Your HeartSpeak"* will be up on Kindle on Monday. It is an inspiration book that tells the story of how to it through the most difficult times of your life. It would be our pleasure to offer it at 80% off to each and every soldier. They can email us directly for the code to use to download it: [email protected]


----------



## MindAttic

Cool!


----------



## David M. Brown

Fantastic work - 3 million drops!

About a month ago I had an email from someone who had read my book through the Operation eBook.  Her comments were lovely (and very humbling!) and just showed how much this project is appreciated.

Great work, Ed!

Dave


----------



## interestingca

Would you like to win an android fire kindle tablet? Join the contest here http://www.mistergoody.com/contest/win-an-amazon-com-full-color-android-kindle-fire-tablet/
The contest is open to anyone. When you enter the contest, you can get up to ten chances to win. When you enter, you get one chance, when you click to Like or Tweet the contest page or any deal on the website, you get one point each time. So if you like/tweet nine deals, you get nine more chances to win (plus 1 for entering, so 10 chances in total).
Let's get the kindle here http://www.mistergoody.com/contests/


----------



## Russell Brooks

OPEN QUESTION: How soon after your ebooks were delivered to the program did you start getting download notifications?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That's hard to say. With me it was immediately as I'm the first member. But with more books, the troops get a vast selection and may not download any particular book. I hadn't had one downloaded in a long time (the fact that they're available is the point), but this weekend I had four and it was as if the sun came out and the blue birds sang. I remember when I was in service (1966-6. I carried books that were pretty rag-tagged and shared (and heavy, to boot). There was a post library, but you had to read the books there for the most part. For anyone who has ever served, you know that the military is fast and furious for concentrated periods of time - the rest is long and lonely and worrisoime. A book is the best solution, better than the alternatives and far safer and healthier.

Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran and now a member of the veteran's history archive


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife

I would love to participate!   Just sent Ed an email


----------



## Doug DePew

I just sent out both books to the new group! I love this program.


----------



## Ty Johnston

I just sent out codes for my _City of Rogues_ and _Bayne's Climb_ epic fantasy e-books. Glad I could be a part of this!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Remember Authors to refresh your coupon codes. I set mine for at least a year. You can always shut them off, if you're so inclined. Also blog about us and post your blog link here. 

Thanks all,
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Queue is in the process of activation and another 50 authors are set to join us. Stay tuned.

Also, nice interview from Ty Johnson http://mcafeeland.wordpress.com/2011/11/08/today-we-have-a-special-guest-author-ty-johnston/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JRTomlin

Ed, it's been a couple of months since I received a new group. Just checking to be sure I haven't somehow missed some. 

Thanks for all your efforts


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 44 new Author members to Operation eBook Drop bringing our numbers to*

*1058 Participating Authors*

I'm flabbergasteed.

Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran US Army 1966-68


----------



## P.H. Dillard

Just sent ya an email. Having had many family members in the armed forces, I am totally behind this idea. Who wouldn't be?

Someone should design a web badge for the authors involved in this.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We have one. You'll get it when I set you up.


----------



## K.E. Saxon

I'm just so happy to be a part of this effort. I've emailed the coupons and links to all you listed!


----------



## HAGrant

Hi, great project.  

I would like to add my two books (in my signature -- a ghost book and a sci-fi book set in D.C.). I'm heading off to work right now and will be back this afternoon to look for the instructions.


----------



## WestofMars

What fascinates me is that despite the size of this project, I keep getting notices from other groups who are putting together book drives for the Troops. The desire to help out is there. I just wish everyone could come together under Ed and OEBD so I don't feel like a heel when I say no to the others 'cause I'm already involved!


----------



## Aris Whittier

Ed, I just dropped you an email. I'm so excited to participate in such a wonderful program!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I just e-mailed coupons for my three books. Wonder project.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

HAGrant said:


> Hi, great project.
> 
> I would like to add my two books (in my signature -- a ghost book and a sci-fi book set in D.C.). I'm heading off to work right now and will be back this afternoon to look for the instructions.


HA send me an email at [email protected] to get in the queue.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*To the veterans out there, thank you for your service - that blank check you gave our country to be filled in for any amount, up to and including your life.*

Edward C. Patterson
Veteran US Army 1966-68 6th Batallion 60th Artillery 7th Army Europe


----------



## HAGrant

Ed, I just sent you an email to add my two books. I need some help with instructions, though. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

For Veteran's Day - a poem from a work in progress (_*Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not*_)

*Smoking Lamps Out*

_The Philippine Sea, Destroyer St. Lo, June 19, 1944_

*"Smoking lamps out!" came the shout,
So I took a drag and tossed it
Over the side into the drink.
I'd come top side to the watery brink,
To seek respite from the tin can heat
And was top-dog first to claim my seat
Beneath the forward gun number four,
Where the breezes would sing until I snore.

So the darkness came, beyond the sea,
And the escorts bobbed into the haze,
And I bunk me down beside Tug Brown
The Hoosier lad from the aft brigade.
He puffed his smoke.
"Lamps out! No Joke," said I
"You wanna draw a fish and die?"
He flipped me the middle, but stowed the butt,
And I got down to the business of mutt.

I sighed in the breeze, still hot, but who cared?
It was better than down in the fiery hole.
And I watched the black sky, fill my wanderin' eye
The Cross rockaby babyin' my soul.
Then there was light in the midst of the night,
And the fore deck was filled with commotion,
So I pushed to the rail, and Mama, all hail
What I saw blew me straight to the ocean.
The waves were lit up - golden blue and on fire,
The turquoise, it shimmered like morning.
The coral, it glowed
In the kelp undertowed.
And I couldn't tell,
"This is new, what the hell?"
"It's fosfornets," said Tug,
"Well, I'll be," and I shrugged.
Then the world was my oyster, I'll be
As I gaze on the fosfornets sea.

Beneath the waves, the rays they played,
And the flying fish cut through the air
With their silvery wings and slippery snare.
And sea worms and shark, in the pink did they lark
And carpets of shrimp lay in meadows of green,
And racing the tide, the dolphins they flipped,
Keeping the waters in wonderland's grip.
I saw golden sheen dance with the convoy,
A flotilla on ice cream, tubs with a toy.
"But what if the Nips see us now that we're lit?"
"They're in the same soup. Ain't it a pip?"

I forgot I was gunner. Forgot now the war.
The world forgot smoking lamps and I forgot more. 
But when I look back to the form on the bridge,
I realized the Skipper was more sacrilege.
A glow from his pipe lit his eyes and his cheeks,
And the sea shone upon his chin and antiques,
Those Great War ribbons that bolstered his chest
And somehow I knew I'd be better at rest.

Then as sudden as sudden was ever could be,
The fosfornets disappeared from the sea,
And there I stopped `neath the old man's stare,
As he clapped out his pipe, and toussled his hair.
"Smoking lamps out," softly said he,
And I knew he spoke it just for me,
Because in the morning when the sun came up,
And the sea would bubble and the guns reblaze,
We'd see the skipper no more on his watch
`Cause the bridge was hit right on the snout,
Which put his smoking lamps pernanently out.*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a nice blog entry from Garth. http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/operation+ebook+drop on Tumblr.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## P.H. Dillard

Hey, Ed. I'm not sure if you ever emailed me the info, but if ya did, I never got it. [email protected] . Thanks.


----------



## sjc

Wow ED:

Smoking Lamps Out

Quite the piece; more than just a work in progress...
Thanks for all that you do.  You are a kind person and I'm sure every man and woman serving is grateful for even the tiniest of gestures; let alone your huge undertaking.  God Bless.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks, SJC. Here's another one form the WIP, Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not

*On the Beach*

_Iwo Jima, Febraury 19, 1945_

*Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.

On this black volcanic ash
Your blood spilled, a stark contrast
To dark and pitch and dismal pall,
Ennobled by your heroes' fall.
As you rest your noble eye
The honey'd promise that you give
To all who now shall pass you by 
Will in the marrow live.

Listen to the pounding surf
That sings your requiem to the shore
And `though we weep to think of thee,
Your breath is lost upon the sea.
Fear no more the teeming rain,
The heavy load and scarred terrain
For all your cares are set aside
And washed away on Iwo's tide.

Edward C. Patterson*
We/re losing our WWII Veterans at the rae of 2,000 a day


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 36 new authors to the program bringing us to * 

*1,104 Participating Authors - OohRah*

_*I also have a few new military members in the queue, but many pending validation (which sometimes take much time. Often I'll get a request for military membership from a family member, but cannot fulfil it unless the recipient agrees to it given the number of emails initially sent).*_

*Edward C. Patterson*
_*REMEMBER PEARL HARBOR, DECEMBER 7TH*_


----------



## R.E. McDermott

Hey Ed,

I just received my email welcoming me to OEBD, along with a lengthy list of email addresses. First, let me thank you for conceiving of and implementing this and allowing me the honor of participating (and it is an honor).

I am eager to get started, but I'm a bit overwhelmed by the list and the format, specifically getting the list into my Gmail address book. I've decided to try to put the list into an Excel spreadsheet or comma delimited format so that I can import it in one fell swoop. However, before I started that considerable task, I wanted to make sure that you (or perhaps one of the other participants) hadn't already done that.

I'm going to go ahead and get started on that conversion, and I will gladly share it with you and others when I finish (presuming it hasn't already been done). If it has been done, please message me back and stop me from reinventing the wheel. 

Best Regards,

R.E. (Bob) McDermott
Author - _Deadly Straits_
Lt. USNR (Long, long, retired)

P.S. I have no clue how long the conversion might take.


----------



## Coral Moore

I just copied the whole list (the second one) and pasted it right into the BCC field in gmail and it worked fine, Bob. I don't think you need to do any other work with it.


----------



## R.E. McDermott

Coral Moore said:


> I just copied the whole list (the second one) and pasted it right into the BCC field in gmail and it worked fine, Bob. I don't think you need to do any other work with it.


Hi Coral & thanks for the message. I may be a bit confused. The list (at least the one I got) seems to be formatted differently depending on the section. For example, the first part of the list I got was formatted as follows with names and ranks:

_removed for privacy_

Gmail won't let you just cut and pasted those (I tried). You have to delete anything that's not part of the actual email address (i.e. the names/ranks)

The last section of the list I got (which I think is what you're referring to as 'the second list') is just email addresses separated by commas as shown below. And you're right, those can be pasted into Bcc and work just fine.

_removed for privacey_

However, I didn't think the last section was a duplication of the first sections (but I could be wrong). I was thinking that if I only sent to that last section, I would be shortchanging all the folks in the first part of the list. Admittedly, I haven't done a meticulous comparison. Do you know if the last section includes the folks at the top?

Color me easily confused.

Bob


----------



## Coral Moore

The way I understood Ed's message was the second section, the addresses separated by commas, is the same as the first section, although I have to admit I didn't check for accuracy. I copied the big block of addresses, not the list with names, and pasted the whole thing right into the BCC box.


----------



## R.E. McDermott

Coral Moore said:


> The way I understood Ed's message was the second section, the addresses separated by commas, is the same as the first section, although I have to admit I didn't check for accuracy. I copied the big block of addresses, not the list with names, and pasted the whole thing right into the BCC box.


Coral. If that's the case, then we're good to go, it just wasn't clear to me. I'll go with that for now and perhaps Ed can clarify if and when he has the chance.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## R.E. McDermott

R.E. McDermott said:


> Coral. If that's the case, then we're good to go, it just wasn't clear to me. I'll go with that for now and perhaps Ed can clarify if and when he has the chance.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob


Coral & Ed. Apologies. I just re-read the message a bit closer and realize my mistake. The lists are the same. Sorry for creating confusion.

Bob


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

R.E. McDermott said:


> Hi Coral & thanks for the message. I may be a bit confused. The list (at least the one I got) seems to be formatted differently depending on the section. For example, the first part of the list I got was formatted as follows with names and ranks:
> 
> _removed for privacy_
> 
> Gmail won't let you just cut and pasted those (I tried). You have to delete anything that's not part of the actual email address (i.e. the names/ranks)
> 
> The last section of the list I got (which I think is what you're referring to as 'the second list') is just email addresses separated by commas as shown below. And you're right, those can be pasted into Bcc and work just fine.
> 
> _removed for privacy_
> 
> However, I didn't think the last section was a duplication of the first sections (but I could be wrong). I was thinking that if I only sent to that last section, I would be shortchanging all the folks in the first part of the list. Admittedly, I haven't done a meticulous comparison. Do you know if the last section includes the folks at the top?
> 
> Color me easily confused.
> 
> Bob


Bob,

The first list is the individual list. Some authors send individual emails either initially or periodically to individual service personnel. The second list is the same email list prepared for bulk emailing, which is the list most authors us initially.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Folks. . . just a reminder. . . .if you don't mind posting your _own_ email address in clear text that's fine, but please do NOT post email addresses of others . . . . our service members asked for books. . .not spam from the whole internet.  Thanks. I edited a couple of posts.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks. . . just a reminder. . . .if you don't mind posting your _own_ email address in clear text that's fine, but please do NOT post email addresses of others . . . . our service members asked for books. . .not spam from the whole internet.  Thanks. I edited a couple of posts.


Thganks, Ann - I forgot where I was and don't know what I was thinking.

Ed P


----------



## R.E. McDermott

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks. . . just a reminder. . . .if you don't mind posting your _own_ email address in clear text that's fine, but please do NOT post email addresses of others . . . . our service members asked for books. . .not spam from the whole internet.  Thanks. I edited a couple of posts.


Ann,

Apologies. That was my fault, not Ed's as he was only quoting my message. I just included those emails as an example for clarity without thinking about the privacy concerns. My fingers were working faster than my brain. Unfortunately, a not uncommon occurrence in my case. 

Thanks for the head's up and it won't happen again.

Sincerely,

Bob


----------



## William G. Jones

Ed, I'm so happy to be part of this program. Thanks so much for putting this all together!


----------



## carolemct

Have just sent my links for the first two volumes of The Cat & The Nightingale Saga, A Week in May 1940 and The Pencilled Message, to the troops with the 100% off vouchers. Keep safe and happy reading to all those fighting for us.


----------



## sjc

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thanks, SJC. Here's another one form the WIP, Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
> 
> *On the Beach*
> 
> _Iwo Jima, Febraury 19, 1945_
> 
> *Fear no more the mortar's blare,
> See no more the star shell's flare -
> Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
> And let the ash become the dust,
> Because the battle's ceased
> And for you, the war is over.
> 
> On this black volcanic ash
> Your blood spilled, a stark contrast
> To dark and pitch and dismal pall,
> Ennobled by your heroes' fall.
> As you rest your noble eye
> The honey'd promise that you give
> To all who now shall pass you by
> Will in the marrow live.
> 
> Listen to the pounding surf
> That sings your requiem to the shore
> And `though we weep to think of thee,
> Your breath is lost upon the sea.
> Fear no more the teeming rain,
> The heavy load and scarred terrain
> For all your cares are set aside
> And washed away on Iwo's tide.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson*
> We/re losing our WWII Veterans at the rate of 2,000 a day


Nice piece Ed; thanks for sharing. We are losing them. Treasure them and respect them while we still can. We'll never learn what they may already have forgotten. My Dad; a WWII vet will be 85 in 2 weeks. God Bless him. His health is fair; but we are grateful. He has lost all but one friend; they've all passed...it's sad. To all who serve: Thank you.


----------



## readermark

Edward, I can't begin to express to you how much it means to me to participate in this venture! I just sent out my two ebooks, A SPY AT HOME and HAZARDOUS CHOICES, (discount coupon codes for free ebooks on Smashwords) to the troops you had listed in the group email (and how easy was that? thanks!), and I am feeling pretty darned good about it. They sacrifice so much for us, and this is such a small thing we can do to thank them. Thank you so much for all the hard work and thoughtfulness that went into this; you rock!
Joe Rinaldo


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Wow, In 2 days another 49 author members have been added, so many requests, I emptied the queue 3 weeks ahead of schedule. Revised total:*

_*1,153 * _ 

*I'm flabbergasted, and very pleased. More troops. We need more troops. Authors use your blogs and websites to entice troops to the book feast.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## VickiT

Wow, that's fantastic! Thanks a million (or three) for all your hard work, Ed.  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Mark De Binder

Thanks Ed,

Troops, enjoy my new novel Black Anter!

Mark


----------



## C. Rose

Thank you, Ed - just sent out the coupon for my first novel.


----------



## SaraJoEaston

Thanks for organizing this, Ed! I just sent out the coupon for my novel.


One minor detail - my real name has ended up on the list of authors instead of my pen name. Sara Miller = Sara Jo Easton.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am happy to announce that ebooksforsoldiers and their authors have joined Operation eBook Drop and their authors will begin supplying our militry member list with their books from their website.

http://www.ebooksforsoldiers.com/

I'm awaiting their author list, but will make a further welcome when I receive it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome 51 new authors including 17 from eBookforsoldiers.com to Operation eBook Drop bringing us to:*

*1,204*

*Hallellujah and Merry Christmas!!*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Thanks for doing this! I just sent out my first coupon!


----------



## unkownwriter

Holy cow! That's an impressive # of authors, especially since the two groups merged. 

I've got to send out new coupons, since I've added some work, do we need a new service members email list?


----------



## Tip Toeing

I just uploaded my book to Smashwords this week and got the email addresses today.  Someone downloaded my book just 25 minutes after I sent out the coupon (my first).

Thanks again for doing this, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*6 New Military Members have come on board the program today. Happy New Year, indeed. The author requests are going out over the next few days.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Govicide

Very excited to have my book, GOVICIDE: Comply, included in Operation eBook Drop. Anything I can do to help out and entertain the troops.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Coupon sent - thanks for continuing to run this worthwhile operation, Ed. 
Elmore


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Let's remember one of our participating authors, Linda C. Evans (L.C.) who lost her brave battle against cancer. She was one of the first authors to come forth and support Operation eBook Drop. 

Linda, you shall be missed. Your legacy in kindness and talent will shine on forever.

ECP


----------



## R.E. McDermott

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Let's remember one of our participating authors, Linda C. Evans (L.C.) who lost her brave battle against cancer. She was one of the first authors to come forth and support Operation eBook Drop.
> 
> Linda, you shall be missed. Your legacy in kindness and talent will shine on forever.
> 
> ECP


Amen.

R.I.P. Linda


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*The first queue of the New Year adds 31 new authors to Operation eBook Drop for a total of*

_*1,235 Authors (a Heck of a lot of Books).*_

*OohRah. Indies make a difference.*

*Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran US Army 1966-68*


----------



## acellis

This is great!


----------



## _Sheila_

Just got my first list of military members.


I appreciate the opportunity to participate in this great program.  My niece was deployed in Iraq (has since retired and had two daughters) and her husband has been deployed several times (and is going back again soon - I think it will be his 7th time)

Please know that the amount of time and effort taken to create and maintain this project is acknowledged and greatly appreciated.

Sheila


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In answer to inquiries regarding Operation eBook Drop and KDP Select vs Smashwords matters. So far, there's been no effect on the participant rate. I have a healthy queue of authors for February ready for processing. As for authors already participating, if they have backed out, tey haven't informed me. However, the program is set up so that I personally have nothing to do with book decisions (I don't censor, block or cull - nor do I fulfill the invitation to the military memebrs, except for my on\wn 18 offerings). So if an author has shut down their Smashwords experience in favor of KDP Select, that's their business. Remember, althougnSmashwords is a the best facilitation for books and coupons for the program, authors are not tied to it. It's not a Smashwords program. It's my little thing — the head of a legion of wonderful authors who unselfishly give their books to the finest element of our population. It's up to each participating author to decide the destiny of their work and its impact. As long as there is one troop and one author on the program, the program will exist.

Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran US Army 5th Batallion 60th Artillery 1966-68


----------



## Doug DePew

This is awesome that we're up to this many authors!! I can't wait to get my next set of coupons sent out. 

Thanks for running this, Ed! 
Doug


----------



## David Adams

I'd *really* love to help out... only, there's a couple of problems.

- My book's in KDP-Select. I'm guessing I can't give it out directly.
- Lacuna's military-science fiction. I would be guessing that a lot of military folk would probably something that _isn't_ "their daily lives with aliens", so I'm not sure how appropriate it will be. Plus, well, the only one star I've gotten was from someone who claimed to be a veteran saying I got it all wrong.

When my next book (fantasy) comes out, perhaps that'd be a better time to help...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

David Adams said:


> I'd *really* love to help out... only, there's a couple of problems.
> 
> - My book's in KDP-Select. I'm guessing I can't give it out directly.
> - Lacuna's military-science fiction. I would be guessing that a lot of military folk would probably something that _isn't_ "their daily lives with aliens", so I'm not sure how appropriate it will be. Plus, well, the only one star I've gotten was from someone who claimed to be a veteran saying I got it all wrong.
> 
> When my next book (fantasy) comes out, perhaps that'd be a better time to help...


Genre doesn't matter. Our military readers are just like any reader and will consume the widest range of material. The matter of KDP Select is a matter for each author to decide. When you reach out to our deployed service members with a gift, it's a gift from the heart and should be treated as such The only response that should concern any author when givimg a book is the reasons for giving it, not whether the work will be received well. It's the gift that counts. We are fortunate as Indies to have such choices. The more we are bound to contracts, the less freedom we have for spontaneous acts of generosity and appreciation. The more credance we pay to the mega-seller and market manipulator's soapbox, the more apt we are to deny ourselves the great bounty of good feelings of paying it forward to those who win such freedoms at the highest cost. I may only receive a royalty a bit lower than the minimum hourly wage in China for my efforts, but when a military member downloads one of my books, I become part of America's 1%.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JRTomlin

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Genre doesn't matter. Our military readers are just like any reader and will consume the widest range of material. The matter of KDP Select is a matter for each author to decide. When you reach out to our deployed service members with a gift, it's a gift from the heart and should be treated as such The only response that should concern any author when givimg a book is the reasons for giving it, not whether the work will be received well. It's the gift that counts. We are fortunate as Indies to have such choices. The more we are bound to contracts, the less freedom we have for spontaneous acts of generosity and appreciation. The more credance we pay to the mega-seller and market manipulator's soapbox, the more apt we are to deny ourselves the great bounty of good feelings of paying it forward to those who win such freedoms at the highest cost. I may only receive a royalty a bit lower than the minimum hourly wage in China for my efforts, but when a military member downloads one of my books, I become part of America's 1%.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Edward, are you still sending out lists of military members? I haven't received one in some months.

I am in Select but am perfectly willing to gift copies unless there is some objection to doing that.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Forwardbme your email address again and I'll requeue you. [email protected]


----------



## Guest

Ed. I've sent you two SW coupons into your mailbox.

EDIT: It's mail delivery error. I've sent it to you via PM. Check your mail here.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Guardian said:


> Ed. I've sent you two SW coupons into your mailbox.
> 
> EDIT: It's mail delivery error. I've sent it to you via PM. Check your mail here.


Thanks. To get into the queue, send me an email at [email protected] When I empty the queue you'll get the welcome letter and the latest troop list to contact the military members directly.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

It's great that so many people are doing this. I'd be more than happy to join once I start publishing.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> It's great that so many people are doing this. I'd be more than happy to join once I start publishing.


Thank you, Sean

ECP


----------



## JRTomlin

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 43 new Operation eBook Drop Author Members, which brings our ranks to*

*1,278*

*OohRah!!*​
*Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran US Army 1966-68*


----------



## tresbuffalo

I am hoping to be the 1279th author to do this!  Better late than never.  Email sent to Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 6 new Military members all serving in Afghanistan. I will also be adding some new authors later in the week that are pending in the queue.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Thanks for continuing this very worthy endeavor, Ed! I am proud to be a small part of those 3 million coupons since the program began.


----------



## JGray

I'm a military wife, so I fully support this operation! 

However, I'm on KDP Select and can't sell through Smashwords right now. What should I do? (And I'm sure this was addressed before but I can't go through 62 pages of replies).


----------



## Doug DePew

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Welcome to 6 new Military members all serving in Afghanistan.


Yay! A new group. I got my welcome and coupons sent. I hope they enjoy the books.

I love this program. Thanks for keeping it going, Ed. This is the most important thing I've done with my books. 


Doug


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

*"I love this program. Thanks for keeping it going, Ed. This is the most important thing I've done with my books." 
*

I second and third this!!!

Thanks, Ed!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Your welcome, but the thanks goes to all the participants and the BIG Thanks goes to those who serve us, who place their safety in jeopardy for our sake. A gift of a book is a small thing compared to that.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 49 new Authors to Operation eBook Drop, bringing us to a total of*

*1,327 Participating Authors*

*OoohRah!!*

*Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran*


----------



## joannemerriam

Thanks, Ed, for all of your hard work on this.

Upper Rubber Boot Books has joined Operation Ebook Drop with two of our titles, Peg Duthie's Measured Extravagance and the anthology 140 And Counting.

140 And Counting:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/140805
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KLYF8G

Measured Extravagance:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/140903
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007KDWY7M/


----------



## JimC1946

Thanks, Ed, for heading this up. I've received some wonderful emails from our military folks in response to sending my book. Operation eBook Drop is awesome!


----------



## balaspa

I only just found out about this!  I am hoping I can still participate!


----------



## Michelle Muto

Hey Ed! Do we have an updated list of emails to send to?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I habe a few new names in the queue.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Now that my boyfriend's book has been made available in digital form, I encouraged him to join in Operation Ebook Drop. It was an easy sell, made even easier by the fact that his brother is an active Marine. He just sent out the email and is very excited to be part of this!

NEW HOUSE 5: HOW A DORM BECOMES A HOME by Andy Butler -- KB thread here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,106098.new.html#new

Big thanks to Edward Patterson for this whole she-bang, and for all the men and women on both sides of the books.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I'm bookmarking this thread for future reference.  My current novel is enrolled in Select (and I'm not sure how much it would appeal to soldiers anyway), but I'm going to be publishing a novella and another novel over the next couple of months, but I won't be enrolling in Select so I'll be free to issue coupons for those.  I think this is a fantastic program and I'm excited just thinking about being a part of it!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have a queue of new names and I'll clear it soon. But I've been delayed by mu new book release. Thanks for your patience. Just one of me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*42 New Authors added and 5 new Military Members bringing our total Indie Author Participation to*

*1,369*

*OohRah*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Doug DePew

Awesome! I'll send them out as soon as I get the new names. Thanks again, Ed. I love Operation Ebook Drop!!


----------



## ManicScribbler

Hi,  I can't see exactly where or how I join this project.  Could someone please help.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Send me an email at [email protected] to get in queue as per OP


----------



## John Blackport

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I have a queue of new names and I'll clear it soon. But I've been delayed by mu new book release. Thanks for your patience. Just one of me.


I've got the confirmation a while ago now, just posting so say thanks.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And the queue is growing.   Some publcity at Smashwords. Might get to it this weekend.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Tip10

Little did ye know Ed..... That one good deed would grow into a movement that encompassed thousands of authors, millions of book an a whole ton of Troops.

I know its been said in the past but needs to be repeated many times over.

THANKS ED!!! -- your efforts are certainly appreciated!!
Even by us lowly readers who aren't part of the program but who definitely appreciate what you do for the Troops!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Blushing


----------



## markedwardhall

I just heard about this program. I guess I'm a little late to the party. Could someone tell me how I can get involved.

Thanks,
Mark Edward Hall

______________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

send me ([email protected]) an email and I'll put you in the queue. Description of the program and details are contained in the OP of this topic. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 44 New Operation eBook Drop authors bringing our paqrticipant contributors to*

*1,403 OOHRAH*

*Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran*


----------



## ValerieJLong

Dear all, 
may I introduce myself? My (pen) name is Valerie J. Long, and I am a writer of erotic scifi/fantasy action thrillers. I’m living and writing in Wiesbaden, a bit more than a stone’s throw away from the US air base in Erbenheim. 
I'm proud to be part of this!
Cheers
Valerie


----------



## Shinteetah

Hello, all! I'm pleased to have just joined, now able to participate with you all. Just sent out my first batch of coupons. 

My contribution is KITSUNE-TSUKI, a single-sitting novella (quick read!) which won the 2012 Luminis Prize (decent read!). Thanks to Ed for this great idea and to all for making it work!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*We're Three Years old and I just added 60 new authors to the list, bringing us to:*

*1463 Participating Authors*

*Edward C. Patterson
Proud Veteran*


----------



## LRWalker

Hi everyone! I am glad to be a part of this wonderful mission. I am a new author and hope my books can bring positive inspiration and energy to the troops. My e-books have just been published and are part of a series. They are: 
"Olymp-i-a Health Challenge 1" (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009JVIXHS/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk); 
"Olymp-i-a Green Challenge 1" (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009JVMH7K/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk); and, 
"Olymp-i-a Peace Challenge 1" (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009JVODS6/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk). 
All are available on Amazon and Smashwords (https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/idea4idea) and soon will be with other retailers. The e-books are powerful generators of positive ideas and actions. They help readers practice critical life skills and create their own legacy for health, green-living, and peace.

I welcome your feedback.


----------



## VickiT

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *We're Three Years old and I just added 60 new authors to the list, bringing us to:*
> 
> *1463 Participating Authors*
> 
> *Edward C. Patterson
> Proud Veteran*


Wow, that's amazing, Ed! Happy birthday, Operation eBook Drop.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

VickiT said:


> Wow, that's amazing, Ed! Happy birthday, Operation eBook Drop.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


Looking forward when we're out of business. Bring the troops home so they can read beside their loved ones in the safety of their homes.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## VickiT

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Looking forward when we're out of business. Bring the troops home so they can read beside their loved ones in the safety of their homes.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Hear, hear!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 46 new author members bringing our total participating author membership to:*

*1,509*

*Now, I look forward to the end of this program when our troops in Afghanistan are brought Home.*

*OoohRah!*

*Proud Veteran*
*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## brendajcarlton

Ed,

I just sent you my email.  It would be my honor to participate.  And another hear, hear, to bringing them home.


----------



## JimC1946

Thanks, Ed, for making this so successful.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Welcome to 22 new author members. Yes, we're still going strong. * 

*1,532 Participating Authors.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ed, should I be concerned that I haven't received any emails with new people to send ebooks to in awhile? Or have there not be new enrollees lately?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Ed, should I be concerned that I haven't received any emails with new people to send ebooks to in awhile? Or have there not be new enrollees lately?


Since the email blizzard and since it takeover a week now to process New military members to existing authors, New troops have received coupons from only the new crop of authors.For the updated troop list you can send me an email at [email protected] this has supplied ample reading countertops without overwhelming them and gives new authors on the program a chance to share in the love

Edward c. Patterson


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Email blizzard? Lol sorry I'm not familiar with that...

Anyway, okay, I will email you. I guess I misunderstood the way this worked. Previously I had received emails from you 4-5 times a year, listing the new troops in batches, and then I would send each of them a Smashwords coupon for my ebook. But if we're not doing things that way anymore it's fine, I just didn't realize.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Three things caused a change:

1) New troops would receive over 1,000 emails, overwhelming to say the least.
2) New authors offerings were lost in the sea of soup.
3) It was taking me over a week to prepare the emails out to the 1,500 authors and maintain the author databases (actually not a database - just a sting of emails).

So at the end of 2012 I chnaged this. New troops are added to the list and are sent emails only from the new author members - quie a bit of reading for them. New authors have their books go to the entire troop list, highlighting new books in. And I get some of my life back. lol. The latest troop list is available to any author member upn request. I will queue them up again for the latest stuff.

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ah! That makes total sense. Well, thanks for the update.


----------



## VickiT

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Three things caused a change:
> 
> 1) New troops would receive over 1,000 emails, overwhelming to say the least.
> 2) New authors offerings were lost in the sea of soup.
> 3) It was taking me over a week to prepare the emails out to the 1,500 authors and maintain the author databases (actually not a database - just a sting of emails).
> 
> So at the end of 2012 I chnaged this. New troops are added to the list and are sent emails only from the new author members - quie a bit of reading for them. New authors have their books go to the entire troop list, highlighting new books in. And I get some of my life back. lol. The latest troop list is available to any author member upn request. I will queue them up again for the latest stuff.
> 
> Thanks
> Edward C. Patterson


Ahhh... I wondered what happened. Makes sense.

Thanks for the update, Ed.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## CEMartin2

As a vet writing military (supernatural) fiction I'm kinda  ashamed I didn't see this before now. I really need to read the stickied posts here more. 

Definitely want to sign up...


----------

